# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Memory Editing >  3.3.5a 12340 Offsets

## DrGonzo

Enjoy


```
0083AF90	 M2ModelHeader__ReadParticleEmitters
0080E1B0	 PendingSpellCast__OnSpellGo
0088FABB	__input_l
00509DD0	 CGChat_C__SendMessage
00839270	M2ModelHeader__ReadLights
00621070	 CSimpleUI__CreateTooltip
007385C0	CGUnit_C__AnimationData
0083A460 	M2ModelHeader__ReadRibbonEmitters
00415E84	__output_s_l
004102B2	 __output_l
006E2E90	Packet_
0055BDC0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_LFG_OFFER_CONTINUE
00418C34	___strgtold12_l
004192F4 	_$I10_OUTPUT
00894E72	__tsopen_nolock
0073DAB0	CGUnit_C__virt68
00808200 	CGGameUI__ShowSpellFailed
00890F46	__read_nolock
0088D080	_pow
00765AF0 	OnKeyDown
0080AC90	SendCast
006D8870	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GROUP_LIST
00838B10	M2ModelHeader__ReadUVAnimation
008385A0 	M2ModelHeader__ReadBones
00839EF0	M2ModelHeader__ReadCameras
007FCCA0 	GetSpellFailedResult
004932C0	CSimpleFrame__LoadXML
00546310	 CGWorldMap__SetMap
00708C20	UseItem
0040C377	__control87
00807980 	Spell_C__GetSpellCooldown
00734FD0	CGUnit_C__Disable
0076AB80	 ConsoleDeviceInitialize
005AB120	CGActionBar__PutActionInSlot
00547170 	CGWorldMap__SetMapToCurrentZone
0073C8E0	 CGUnit_C__OnMonsterMovePacket
0055B770	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_UPDATE_LFG_LIST
004152D3	__write_nolock
00764B90 	OnKeyDownRepeat
00596450	CGClassTrainer__AddServices
0041BD80	 unknown_libname_120
0074DCB0	GetCombatLogFlags
006B5630	 FriendList__SendWho
0073B140	CGUnit_C__virtE8
00803A50	 Spell_C_HandleSpriteRay
00460010	SFileCreateFile
00837EE0	 M2ModelHeader__ReadColors
0050E120	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CHANNEL_NOTIFY
00416D2C 	unknown_libname_113
00603330	CGCamera__SetView
0040EB87	__cftoa_l
00891A79 	__pow_pentium4
005FA170	CGInputControl__SetControlBit
00714250	 CGGameObject_C__CGGameObject_C
0040FC90	__ValidateEH3RN
006CF9B0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PARTY_MEMBER_STATS_FULL
0073FCC0	 CGUnit_C__PostInit
00523900	OnItemPushResult
0088F587	 unknown_libname_138_0
008908BD	__openfile
005F79A0	 CDataStore__ReadAddonInfoPacket
0062DAE0	Lua_%s:SetHyperlink
005FA450 	CGInputControl__UnsetControlBit
0041167D	__raise_exc_ex
00806700	 PendingSpellCast__OnSpellStartPacket
00413B77	___sbh_alloc_block
00524BF0 	CGGameUI__Target
00518D50	CGGameUI__ClearInteractTarget
00576730	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_NOTIFY_DANCE
0088E157	unknown_libname_131_0
0060ABF0 	GetGUIDByKeyword
0053CA70	CGSpellBook__UpdateSpells
006F8C50	 CEffect__UpdateAttachment
005D4210	CGPetInfo__SendPetAction
007A3570 	CMap__VectorIntersectSubChunks
0041A851	__tzset_nolock
0040D64C	 _parse_cmdline
006ED0F0	CMovement__ProcessMoveEvent
00544140	 CGWorldFrame_C__TranslateToMapCoords
006B7DD0	FriendList__ReadPacket
009C3CDE 	__wcstombs_l_helper
00891604	___libm_error_support
00705B20	 CGCorpse_C__PostInit
005D20A0	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SET_FACTION_STANDING
005E85D0 	RepairItem
00571C50	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_MAIL_LIST_RESULT
00720F80	 CGUnit_C_virt9C
0040BE50	unknown_libname_2
006DDBB0	 CGPlayer_C__HandleOnRightClick
0073E410	CGUnit_C__UpdateDisplayInfo
00512E60 	CGGameUI__CloseInteraction
006EC400	CMovement__ForceSetTransportInt
00411978 	__handle_exc
006E7B00	CGPlayer_C__AddKnownSpell
005FBBC0	 CGInputControl__UpdatePlayer
00413898	___sbh_resize_block
0088D11D 	start_0_0
008CF100	ServerLink__CMD_GRUNT_PROVESESSION
006DF890	 CGPlayer_C__SwapItems
00753BB0	GetDisplayErrorByInventoryError
009C3550 	__mbsnicmp_l
005DCC40	CGTradeSkillInfo__SetInvTypeFilter
005E1300 	GetNumQuestLeaderBoards
004A8720	OnPaint
0041B66E	 unknown_libname_118
0049F2D0	Lua_%s:GetAttribute
0054AE40	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_STATUS
0062E050	 Lua_%s:SetInventoryItem
004FA5F0	CGWorldFrame__OnWorldUpdate
00839080 	M2ModelHeader__ReadAttachments
0041C2EB	___crtsetenv
008382A0	 M2ModelHeader__ReadTransparency
006B22A0	SendBugOpcode
0059FFB0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_AUCTION_COMMAND_RESULT
004133CE	___sbh_free_block
006020B0 	CGCamera__UpdateFreeLookFacing
00731260	CGUnit_C__OnRightClick
0088CB75 	__fread_nolock_s
0083CF00	M2Cache__ReadM2ModelHeader
006D8030	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_QUESTUPDATE_ADD_PVP_KILL
0061EB40	Lua_%s:SetOwner
00416A95 	_realloc
00740D30	CGUnit_C__OnMovementPacket
0072D940	 CGUnit_C__RefreshDataPointers
007413F0	CGUnit_C__SendMovementPacket
007251C0 	CGUnit_C__UnitReaction
005744F0	 Packet_PACKET_MSG_RAID_READY_CHECK_CONFIRM
0073E840	CGUnit_C_virt64
00729C70 	CGUnit_C_virtB8
009C3400	_log
0040D9D2	__ioinit
005ABBC0	 CGActionBar__UseAction
006207A0	CGItemStats_C(int_long_long)
008956B5 	__mbsicmp_l
006E0FD0	CGPlayer_C__TogglePlayerFlag
005A7250	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GUILD_BANK_LIST
00524FC0	TargetNearestEnemy
006F09F0 	CMovement__MoveUnit
0059E480	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_AUCTION_OWNER_LIST_RESULT
008012F0	 GetSpellManaCostByID
0072C2B0	CGPlayer_C__OnAttackIconPressed
007546F0 	CGBag_C__FindItem_0
005A97F0	CGActionBar__GetTexture
0088D970	 _asin
00751C40	AddCombatLogEntry
006D92D0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GUILD_EVENT
006D53B0	CGPlayer_C__OnLootResponse
006B94C0 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ACCOUNT_DATA_TIMES
00773590	SCmdRegisterArgList
005717B0 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SEND_MAIL_RESULT
0040CB10	unknown_libname_4
00414760 	unknown_libname_70
005E8D30	CGCharacterInfo__PutItemInBackpack
0088D7E0 	_acos
009C39D5	__stat32
006DD360	GuildCharterTurnInCallback
006E6150 	CGPlayer_C__Reenable
005873E0	CGTradeInfo__HandleTradeMessage
0041100E 	unknown_libname_48
007474B0	CGUnit_C__OnAiReaction
0088C96F	 __ftell_nolock
006E7F50	CGPlayer_C__PostInit_0
004FA040	 CGWorldFrame__OnLayerUpdate
00872350	LoadWardenModule
006B4130	 Lua_GetFriendInfo
0088BCA0	_strstr
00417E64	unknown_libname_116
0059E880 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_AUCTION_LIST_PENDING_SALES
007631A0	 CGPlayer_C_virtF4
009C32E0	_atan
0040C2A0	__clearfp
0076A220	 CVGxResolutionCallback
0088DF06	__localtime32_s
00422530	 SFileReadFile
006023D0	CGCamera__SyncFreeLookFacing
006B2A90	 NetClient_Login
0050F630	CGItem_C_GetItemIdFromLink
00806DD0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELL_COOLDOWN
00528010	CGGameUI__EnterWorld
004D3FF0 	InitObject
00486B20	CSimpleFontString__UpdateString
004D9BD0	 CGlueMgr__EnterWorld
0040D3B6	__XcptFilter
005AF490	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_EQUIPMENT_SET_LIST
0040E92E	__cftoe2_l
004BA680 	AsyncFileReadThread
0049DB10	Lua_%s:SetPoint
00812200	 SpellTableInitialize
0061D3D0	Lua_%s:SetAnchorType
0060BFE0	 CGItem_C__SignalEvent
007307A0	CGUnit_C__OnMoveModePacket
00412C36 	__setmbcp_nolock
0088C2F2	__fwrite_nolock
0042CA00	StartAddress_0
007D82E0 	WMOGroup__SubmitLoad
008C8840	BattlenetLogin__BN_REALM_1
0041AB9A 	_cvtdate
007406A0	CGUnit_C__OnSetSpeedPacket
008958E2	 unknown_libname_227_0
00756800	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_STANDSTATE_CHANGE_FAILURE_OBSOLETE
00424B50	 SFileCore2__OpenFile
004662F0	WDataStore__InternalFetchWrite
0088E9E0 	_strncat
0088B890	_strncpy
0041A5EB	___convertcp
007531F0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PERIODICAURALOG
00415CAA	__wctomb_s_l
00577900	 MathState__HandleOps_9_20
00730F30	CGUnit_C__virt70
007FF180	 SpellRec__GetCastTime
0088DC40	_tan
00892BF0	__powhlp
00537240	 Lua_BNGetFOFInfo
0058C790	ProcessQuestRewardFactions
00405540	 ClientInitializeGame
006D6050	CGPlayer_C__ShowTaxiNodes
006E6B40	 CGPlayer_C__CGPlayer_C_0
0072A000	CGUnit_C__GetUnitName
005A0790	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_AUCTION_OWNER_NOTIFICATION
006D3840	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELLNONMELEEDAMAGELOG_0
006CBEC0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PARTY_COMMAND_RESULT
0067FE00	DbWoWCache_Load
0067FA80 	DbWoWCache_GetInfoBlockById
00895B6F	__chsize_nolock
005D46F0	 CGPetInfo__PetDismiss
00519A50	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_STOP_MIRROR_TIMER
00709840 	CGItem_C__CGItem_C
00743FF0	CGObject_C_PostReenable
00635520	 j_DbCache_LoadAll
00769E10	ValidateFormatMonitor
007654A0	 fontcolor
00836E40	M2ModelHeader__ReadEvents
004FA390	 CGWorldFrame_C__CGWorldFrame_C
00604B90	CGCamera_Unknown2
0076B620 	SaveHardware
00635060	DbCache_LoadAll
0041AD8F	__isindst_nolock
007293D0 	CGUnit_C__CanAssist
0073F060	SetStandState
0067CA30	 DBItemCache_GetInfoBlockByID
006806D0	DbDanceCache_GetInfoBlockById
0067BD40 	DbGameObjectCache_GetInfoBlockById
0067E3E0	 DbItemNameCache_GetInfoBlockById
0067D0D0	DbNpcCache_GetInfoBlockById
00680170 	DbPageTextCache_GetInfoBlockById
0067DE90	 DbQuestCache_GetInfoBlockById
0067F4C0	 DbItemTextCache_GetInfoBlockById
0067EF70	 DbPetitionCache_GetInfoBlockById
0067EA30	 DbPetNameCache_GetInfoBlockById
0067C3E0	 DbArenaTeamCache_GetInfoBlockById
0067D770	 DbNameCache_GetInfoBlockById
0067B6A0	 DbCreatureCache_GetInfoBlockById
0067D930	 DbGuildCache_GetInfoBlockById
009C31B0	_cos
0041B271	___mtold12
00599B20 	Lua_%s:GetLowerEmblemTexture
005AD240	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GM_TICKET_STATUS_UPDATE
004A15A0	 Lua_%s:SetBackdrop
00768660	help
0052F9B0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ENABLE_BARBER_SHOP
00680D70	DbNameCache_Load
0067D470 	DbItemCache_Load
0067F760	DbArenaTeamCache_Load_0
006803D0	 DbGameObjectCache_Load_0
0067EC80	DbPageTextCache_Load
0067BA40	 DbItemNameCache_Load
0067E0E0	DbDanceCache_Load_0
00680920	 DbQuestCache_Load
0067C0E0	DbGuildCache_Load_0
0067E740	 DbCreatureCache_Load
0067DB90	DbPetitionCache_Load
0067C740	 DbItemTextCache_Load_0
0067CDD0	DbNpcCache_Load
0067F1C0	 DbPetNameCache_Load
006D9B40	CGPlayer_C__OnVendorInventory
004100B1 	__flsbuf
008CC3E0	ClientLink__CMD_AUTH_LOGON_CHALLENGE
005A0480	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_AUCTION_BIDDER_NOTIFICATION
004DA5F0	 CGlueMgr__Resume
00744EB0	CGxDevice__SetCircleRenderStates
006E6FE0 	CGPlayer_C___CGPlayer_C
00712B80	CGGameObject_C__Disable
008948EE 	start_7
00767FC0	CVar__Register
007370D0	CGUnit_C_virt10
00407210 	Lua_worldport
008071C0	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_MEETINGSTONE_IN_PROGRESS
00519280 	CGGameUI__ClearCursor
00972F20	Lua_%s:AddMessage
006B8720	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_WHO
00724E20	CGUnit_C_virt4C
0088F219	 ___BuildCatchObjectHelper
0040D89D	___crtGetEnvironmentStringsA
004180A6 	_strncmp
0049EDB0	Lua_%s:HookScript
004A5DF0	Lua_%s:HookScript_0
00757470 	UnitF54__GetVehicleSeatCount
00574D50	 Packet_PACKET_MSG_RAID_READY_CHECK
00419DEB	__alloc_osfhnd
00743760 	CGObject_C__AddWorldObject
0074D750	GetObjectNameFromGuid
0058A1A0 	CGItemText__SetItem
007237F0	CGUnit_C__Reenable
0089073F	 __getdcwd_nolock
004D98D0	CGlueMgr__StatusDialogClick
004F8EA0	 CGWorldFrame__Render
0062FCF0	Lua_%s:SetAuctionItem
004B9760	 TextureCreate
004A2780	CBackdropGenerator__LoadXML
00589140	 CGLootInfo__LootSlot
00413055	___freetlocinfo
0071A360	 CGUnit_C__TryChangeStandState
0088D4CD	__ungetc_nolock
0048E170	 Lua_%s:SetTexCoord
00724DF0	CGUnit_C_virt48
0088E8A6	__strtod_l
00465320 	ClientConnection___ClientConnection
00401000	start
009C3498	 start_10
009C4D59	__mbscspn_l
0088CE30	_floor
0088CF60	_ceil
00729010 	CGameUI__SetActiveMover
009C42DE	start_12
005E0420	 CGQuest_C_CalculateExperience
006DD9E0	CGPlayer_C__SendTextEmote
0076E470 	StormRtlDestroy
0054D280	Packet_PACKET_MSG_PVP_LOG_DATA
0040D1DC	 __NMSG_WRITE
00685FB0	CGxDevice__Pop
00599890	 Lua_%s:GetUpperEmblemTexture
006CC590	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GUILD_COMMAND_RESULT
009C3120	_exp
005F5440	 WriteAddOns
00412E0F	__setmbcp
005A4800	 Packet_PACKET_MSG_GUILD_BANK_LOG_QUERY
004D27E0	HeapUsage
0040DFA5 	_freefls(x)
00523640	CloseLoot
0040E3D0	__except_handler4
00403910 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_TRANSFER_ABORTED
005CA6A0	 Packet_PACKET_MSG_GUILD_EVENT_LOG_QUERY
004126AE	_strncpy_s
007758E0 	SLogDestroy
005ABE70	CGActionBar__PickupAction
0041A04C	 __mbtowc_l
006D3220	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELLLOGEXECUTE
006E5960	 CGPlayer_C__UnsetActiveMirrorHandlers
006E5180	 CGPlayer_C__SetActiveMirrorHandlers
0098BD10	CMovement__StopMove
005A3E10 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_ROSTER
004BE9C0	TextBlockGenerateFont
00890E26 	__filbuf
0088DB9D	start_3
0088DB94	_sqrt
0088D878	start_1
00990420 	IsMovementAckPacket_NeedsMovementStatus
0040C172	__hw_cw
00414AC5 	__fptostr
0088EB50	_modf
0059ECD0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_AUCTION_BIDDER_LIST_RESULT
008CB160	 GruntLogin__vFunc14
004D63B0	PostInitObject
0088BE98	__fullpath
0041139B 	_ldexp
007374C0	CGUnit_C_CalculateThreat
006DC3F0	 CGPlayer_C__CanUseItem
006CD380	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CALENDAR_COMMAND_RESULT
007D7C30	 WMOGroup__ReadOptionalChunks
006DCB40	CGPlayer_C__TryChangeStandState
0088DA08 	start_2
00737620	CGUnit_C_GetThreatEntry
00740BA0	 CGUnit_C__OnSplineMoveEffectPacket
007714E0	GetExceptionNameWin32
0040C200 	___hw_cw_sse2
0041B215	__strnicmp
00895A73	__87except
00535AA0 	Lua_BNGetCustomMessageTable
00893FCE	unknown_libname_220
00893D16 	unknown_libname_220_0
0052C8C0	CGUnit_C__IsPartyMember
0056B280	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_COMMENTATOR_PLAYER_INFO
0047B480	 CDataStore__GetString
008165E0	CGGameUI__CheckBindings
0040CA50	 _strchr
00464F50	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CLIENTCACHE_VERSION
007283A0	 CGUnit_C__AffectedByAura
00539D70	Lua_BNGetToonInfo
00987570	 CMovement__CalcCurrentSpeed
006DFC40	CGPlayer_C__AutoEquipCursorItem
005CC5D0 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GUILD_ROSTER
00773890	SCmdProcess
009C3730	 __mbsupr_s_l
009C3F3B	_bsearch
0062F9E0	Lua_%s:SetInboxItem
0088DCD8 	start_4
00817170	Lua_hooksecurefunc
0059E160	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_AUCTION_LIST_RESULT
0098BFF0	 CMovement__Swimming_FallCalc
007659C0	OnIdle_0
00404B80	 WowLogHeader
006BDE80	GxuFontCreateFont
00416938	__calloc_impl
0088D420 	_memchr
0089335A	unknown_libname_190_0
00893353	 unknown_libname_189_0
006CCB20	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_COMMAND_RESULT
0040EEF8	__cftof2_l
0098D910 	ItemStats_C__Unpack
006D0460	CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverSendQuest
008CC7A0 	ClientLink__CMD_AUTH_LOGON_PROOF
0081C0D0	M2Model__M2Initialize
004067F0 	InitializeGlobal
00467990	SendAuthPacket
007FD970	 SpellRec__GetModifiedStats
009C38FF	_IsRootUNCName
009C3248	 start_8
00415074	_malloc
0049F610	Lua_%s:SetAttribute
0077F310	 CGWorldFrame__Intersect
0041C149	__strnicoll_l
00536E40	 Lua_BNReportPlayer
006E90D0	CMovement__OnSplineMoveToggleRunMode
00800A70 	SpellRec__GetDuration
00505DC0	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CHANNEL_LIST
0072EE20 	CGPlayer_C__CTMAttackUnit
005AA240	CGActionBar__IsCurrentAction
006CC980 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_EVENT
0040F9D0	_strcmp
0063AB00	 FactionRec__LoadDB
006490B0	CDataStore__Load
00500380	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_USERLIST_UPDATE
007693B0	CVGxApiCallback
00704680 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_TRADE_STATUS_EXTENDED
004D3890	 CClientObjCreate__Read
005B36F0	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CRITERIA_DELETED
005B3610 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ACHIEVEMENT_DELETED
00634950	 GetMapDifficultyInfoByMapIdAndDifficulty
0050C3C0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ZONE_UNDER_ATTACK
0041BBCE	__mbsnbicoll_l
006B9730 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_UPDATE_ACCOUNT_DATA
005216F0	 CGGameUI__DisplayError
004D8A30	CGlueMgr__DefaultServerLogin
007A3B70 	TraceLine
0058D190	CGQuestInfo__QuestItemInfo
007658A0	 ConsoleCommandExecute
0098B5D0	CMovement__OnFlightSyncPacket
0050C520 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_TITLE_EARNED
007402B0	CGUnit_C_virt0C
008CE200 	ServerLink__CMD_GRUNT_HELLO
0048D380	Lua_%s:SetFontObject
007BF120 	CMap__CreateMapObjDef
005468F0	CGWorldMap__ProcessClick
009C49D0	 __mbsrchr_l
006143F0	SignalEvent_2
0041C587	__mbschr_l
006D4110 	Packet__1
00500240	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_VOICE_CHAT_STATUS
00977D30	 Lua_%s:SetHighlightTexture
00971650	Lua_%s:SetStatusBarTexture
0053A300 	Lua_BNListConversation
0040BB80	_memset
006D3F10	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_DAMAGE_CALC_LOG
009C3378	start_9
0040D571	 __setenvp
006D8750	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ACTION_BUTTONS
006E1660	 CGPlayer_C__SetCombatMode
0098C240	CMovement__DisableFlying
006DE230 	CGUnit_C__EquippedItemMeetSpellRequirements
00802850	 GetSpellIdForDifficulty
007FE1B0	SpellRec__IsHelpfulOrHarmful
0088F8F5 	___InternalCxxFrameHandler
0053BAF0	CGSpellBook__PickupSpell
0073A6C0 	CGUnit_C__virtEC
00481390	CSRWLock__Leave
0041B125	__strnicmp_l
00805010 	CreatePendingSpellCast
009C401E	start_11
005C3FE0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CALENDAR_ACTION_PENDING
0047B6A0	 CDataStore__GetCString_2
00770DB0	SSignature__VerifyStream
0058A6C0 	CGQuestInfo_C__GetNumActiveGossipQuests
00893510	 unknown_libname_187_0
00625470	Lua_%s:SetPetAction
00729530	 CGPlayer_C__CanInteract
006D84F0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_MEETINGSTONE_SETQUEUE
004C43B0	 C3Spline_CatmullRom__IFrameArcLength
0058A5D0	 CGQuestInfo_C__GetNumAvailGossipQuests
006D68D0	CGPlayer_C_virt124
00464C10 	ClientConnection__HandleCharEnum
0050C850	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_DEFENSE_MESSAGE
005198A0	Spell_C_TargetTradeItem
0076CD40 	WowTime__WowGetTimeString_0
0076FF30	StartAddress
0047B280	 CDataStore__PutCString_3
005B5190	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_QUERY_QUESTS_COMPLETED_RESPONSE
0071A260	 CGUnit_C__PlayEmote
00630620	Lua_%s:SetCurrencyToken
0081B5F0	 RegisterInterfaceEvents
007192E0	CGUnit_C_virt3C
00706D70	 CGItem_C__BuildItemName
005370D0	Lua_BNGetNumFOF
006E7E00	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SUPERCEDED_SPELL
00573200	CGUnit_C__IsRaidMember
006DA4A0 	SkillRankChangeHandler
007633F0	CGPlayer_C_virtF8
004D3A80	 CClientObjCreate__Skip
00988DF0	CMovement__StartTurn
00737390	 PossessNPC
006C5890	BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC___BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC
0041321B 	___removelocaleref
004144CD	__tolower_l
0088B575	__toupper_l
006E04D0 	CGPlayer_C_virt108
0047B560	CDataStore__GetCString
00529160	 CGGameUI__ShutdownGame
0088C188	_vfprintf_helper
0088B426	_fprintf
0054E390 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_LIST
005B3160	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CRITERIA_UPDATE
00414CD0	__alldvrm
006201F0	 Lua_%s:AddFontStrings
00890B5D	__getstream
00535180	 Lua_BNGetFriendInviteInfo
0088DD6D	__gmtime32_s
00588190	 CGLootWindow__GetNumLootItems
00971B10	Lua_%s:SetThumbTexture
00977A70 	Lua_%s:%s
00970DF0	Lua_%s:SetColorValueThumbTexture
00970A60	 Lua_%s:SetColorWheelThumbTexture
00976E50	 Lua_%s:SetDisabledCheckedTexture
00976C70	Lua_%s:SetCheckedTexture
0047B1C0 	CDataStore__PutCString_2
00836B60	M2ModelHeader__ReadTextures
006357D0 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_NAME_QUERY_RESPONSE
0040FBD0	 _ValidateScopeTableHandlers
00722760	CGUnit_C_virtA0
0071B3B0	 ClickToMove__GetInteractDistanceOfAction
006307E0	 Lua_%s:SetBackpackToken
00747310	CGUnit_C_virtF4
0071F440	 CGUnit_C_Function73
0054B1C0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GROUP_JOINED_BATTLEGROUND
006257C0	 Lua_%s:SetPossession
00988BA0	CMovementData__RemoveFromMoversList
00989450 	CMovement__OnTurnStop
00989010	CMovement__OnPitchStop
00625630	 Lua_%s:SetShapeshift
0040E808	__cropzeros_l
0058D050	 CGQuestInfo__ProcessQuestLogRewardFactions
005743B0	 Packet_PACKET_MSG_RAID_TARGET_UPDATE
0051FCE0	 CGGameUI__SetInteractTarget
0052B550	CGGameUI__InitializeGame
00501C70 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_EXPECTED_SPAM_RECORDS
005D9D90	 CGContainerInfo__LeaveWorld
00725980	CGUnit_C_virt50
006E6020	 CGPlayer_C__Disable
004D73A0	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_UPDATE_OBJECT
00406F90 	Lua_port
004E20B0	CCharCreateInfo__SetSelectedRace
004F7880	 CGWorldFrame__PerformDefaultAction
0086FC80	fnInternetCallback
0073AB90 	CGUnit_C__PlayEmoteAnimation
0075EC10	GetGroundNormal
0041B002	 __stricmp_l
00807060	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ITEM_COOLDOWN
00604A70	 CGCamera_Unknown5
00729F40	CGUnit_C_virt38
006CEFD0	 CGPlayer_C__OnSignedResults
00727400	CGPlayer_C__ClickToMove
00750EA0 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_DISPEL_FAILED
00591350	TaxiNodeCost
0041A2B9	 _flsall
0088BB20	__allrem
0056BF30	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_COMMENTATOR_MAP_INFO
0088D70A	__ismbcspace_l
0053A150 	Lua_BNGetConversationMemberInfo
0076E5E0	SMemReAlloc
00407520	 Lua_setrawpos
00527360	CGGameUI__OnTerrainClick
0040E12F	__mtinit
00689DB0 	CGxDevice__DeviceAdapterInfer
00809C70	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELL_FAILURE
00583E00	Lua_%s:SetBlipTexture
00970C40 	Lua_%s:SetColorValueTexture
009708B0	Lua_%s:SetColorWheelTexture
0061D210 	Lua_%s:IsOwned
004F8190	CGWorldFrame__OnLayerTrackObject
0088BA70 	__alldiv
0070A910	CGItem_C__GetInventoryArt
00528C30	 CGGameUI__LeaveWorld
00413195	___addlocaleref
007F70E0	 DbQuestCache__Unpack
00835C70	M2ModelHeader__ReadAnimations
005349F0 	Lua_BNGetNumFriendToons
0047B5F0	CDataStore__GetIntArray
004E0380 	CCharCreateInfo__CreateCharacter
00750400	 FrameScript__SignalCombatLogEvent
0041B9E0	___ascii_strnicmp
00801DB0 	Packet_PACKET_MSG_CHANNEL_UPDATE
005042F0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_USERLIST_REMOVE
004115CE	__decomp
0073F660	 CGUnit_C__CGUnit_C
00806C30	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PET_CAST_FAILED
00743EC0 	CGObject_C__PreAnimate
00725BF0	CGUnit_C_virt54
00631B60	 Lua_%s:SetHyperlinkCompareItem
00540200	GetSpellIdByName
00988B00	 CMovement__MoveFlag_0x40000_0x80000
006D1540	 CGPlayer_C__OnSellResponse
00724EA0	CGUnit_C__PostShutdown
00504130 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_USERLIST_ADD
004DB9F0	CGlueMgr__Initialize
0048D5B0 	Lua_%s:SetFont
00528F00	CGGameUI__Shutdown
0076BA30	 DetectHardware
0072A480	CGUnit_C__DisplayInfoNeedsUpdate
009C448E	 start_13
004F7020	CWorld__UnloadMap
004E01F0	 CCharCreateInfo__CycleCharCustomization
0050B8C0	 AddReputationGainLossChatMsg
0088B6DF	_fputs
00740A60	 CGUnit_C__OnSplineSpeedChange
008942BE	start_6
0080FEE0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELL_GO
0041263D	_strcat_s
007193C0	 CGUnit_C__virt58
0040BDC0	_shortsort
005B3020	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ACHIEVEMENT_EARNED
006CDBA0	 CGPlayer_C__OnBuyFailed
00713F50	CGGameObject_C_virt64
0058B1B0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GOSSIP_MESSAGE
0040F0A6	__cftog_l
006162C0	 CGCursor_C__Update
004174D9	___free_lconv_mon
0040D514	__wincmdln
00410CD9 	__vsnprintf_helper
0071AD20	CGUnit_C_virt124
0062FF60	 Lua_%s:SetBuybackItem
0041B8D0	_getenv
0040DE1A	__mtterm
0076EF70 	SStrCopy_0
0070AFC0	CGItem_C_virt04
004D92D0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CHAR_FACTION_CHANGE
0074B830	CGUnit_C__virtC0
007124A0 	CGGameObject_C_virt3C
00988A20	CMovement__MoveFlag_0x10000_0x20000
004E1540 	CCharCreateInfo__SetSelectedSex
009713C0	Lua_%s:SetMinMaxValues
0041B58D 	__commit
009C3846	___dtoxmode
00740450	UpdateMountModel
004BDAA0 	TextBlockCreate
009C477E	start_14
005499C0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_EJECTED
004BA060	AsyncFileReadWait
009777C0 	Lua_%s:SetFontString
0098E2C0	DbItemCache_Unpack
0061E650	 GetGlyphLink
00767220	cvarlist
004DA9D0	 CGlueMgr__NetDisconnectHandler
00987140	 CMovement__CreateMovementStatus
004DD020	Lua_DeclineName
00513530	 CGGameUI__Reload
006FA690	LootRoll__MasterLoot
006E0C30	 CGPlayer_C__virt120
005622E0	CGUIBindings__GetCommandKey_0
0071F0C0 	CGUnit_C__WriteMovementPacketWithTransport
00689C10	 CGxDevice__DeviceAdapterID
0071F300	CGUnit_C__GetCreatureType
006DEEF0 	Packet_PACKET_MSG_PETITION_RENAME
00711140	 CGGameObject_C__OnRightClick
007DA610	CWardenClient__LoadModule
00722C50 	CGUnit_C__SetPredictedPower
00679F00	DBCache__CancelCallback
00718D70 	CGUnit_C__IsInMyParty
0061BB20	CGItem_C__GetStatName
0070F580	 CGGameObject_C_virt84
005498C0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_ENTERED
006D0AB0	 CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverChooseReward
007B8E20	 CMapChunk__UnpackAlphaBits
006FB2C0	LootRoll__Start
00809AF0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CAST_FAILED
004BAE10	AsyncFileReadWaitAll
006E01A0 	CGPlayer_C__ClearPendingEquip
009883F0	CMovement__EnableHover
0077FBF0 	M2Model__IsOutdoors
00562490	CGUIBindings__GetCommandAction
006DCA90 	CGPlayer_C__CanTrackObject
00729A70	CGUnit_C__CanAttack
0088B37C	 __FindAndUnlinkFrame
0041B0D5	__stricmp
00804010	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_MODIFY_COOLDOWN
00745DA0	 CGObject_C__GetQuestStatus
009905C0	GetLiquidTypeRecForArea
00413792 	___sbh_alloc_new_group
008C8F00	BattleNetLogin__vFunc47
0088EE1C	 ___FrameUnwindToState
006331B0	NetClient___NetClient_0
00419C37	 __free_osfhnd
0043DEC0	TimerFunc
007A2230	CMap__VectorIntersectDX
00891507 	__read
006CD7C0	CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverInvalidQuest
00765270	 ConsoleWrite
005FB560	CurrentVehicleSeatHasFlag
00716710	 CGUnit_C__UnitOrPossessorDoesNotHaveUnitFlag_0x1
0088E7CF	__snprintf
0088BBD2 	__vsnprintf_l
00401280	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_NOTIFICATION
00725F50	 CGUnit_C__QueryModelStats
006D7F10	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_QUESTLOG_FULL
00819210 	FrameScript__Execute
006ED990	CMovement__UpdateStatus
00977340	 Lua_%s:SetNormalFontObject
009774C0	Lua_%s:SetDisabledFontObject
00977640 	Lua_%s:SetHighlightFontObject
0067A3A0	DBCache__CancelCallback_0
0059FF30 	j_AuctionClose
004DA3D0	Console__PrintF
00892D4E	start_5
005B32F0 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ALL_ACHIEVEMENT_DATA
00805180	GetPendingSpellCast
00816DE0 	Lua_issecurevariable
00630370	Lua_%s:SetSocketGem_0
0071FD80	 CGUnit_C__GetWorldMatrix
00535920	Lua_BNSetCustomMessage
00536220	 Lua_BNGetNumConversationMembers
00718B70	 CGUnit_C__GetControllingPlayer
007D7470	WMORoot__Load
0084E400	 FrameScript_pushcclosure
004D4BB0	GetObjectPtr
00734790	 CGUnit_C__GetThreatEntry
006CA180	SHA1__Update2
0077AAE0	 SHA1Broken__Update
00406510	ClientDestroyGame
006320D0	 NetClient__GetNetStats
0072D1B0	CGUnit_C__OnKnockBackPacket
00892AE9 	unknown_libname_174_0
007044A0	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_TRADE_STATUS
00801C90 	Packet_PACKET_MSG_CHANNEL_START
00419F8A	__putwch_nolock
008CC250 	ClientLink__CMD_REALM_LIST
0088EC98	__strcoll_l
007650A0	fontsize
0049F820 	Lua_%s:SetScale
0049E880	Lua_%s:SetFrameStrata
0049E9D0	 Lua_%s:SetFrameLevel
0040C975	__fpclass
006F0C30	MovementDestroy
0098D4C0 	DbCreatureCache_Unpack
00763CB0	repeat
0088ED7C	___TypeMatch
00764A10 	OnMouseDown
005914B0	CGTaxiMap__TakeTaxiNode
008C86B0	 BattlenetLogin__BN_EVENT_1
008C85C0	BattlenetLogin__BN_REALM_0
00633130 	NetClient___NetClient
00553000	Lua_GetLFGProposalMember
00774410	 SRWLock__IFreeEvent
004A0090	Lua_%s:SetHitRectInsets
004F4D40	 CMovementStatus__Read
00535380	Lua_BNSendFriendInvite
00535490	 Lua_BNSendFriendInviteByID
0088D61A	__setmode_nolock
00419BBA	 __set_osfhnd
005D6B90	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PET_SPELLS
00705230	 CGDynamicObject_C__PostInit
00411573	__sptype
00535CE0	 Lua_BNCreateConversation
004BA170	CAsyncObject__Alloc
005191C0	 CGGameUI__CheckPermissions
0061B9E0	 CGItemStats_C__MakeStatNamesPretty
0059F150	AuctionClose
006DF1A0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GROUP_INVITE
006E9F50	CMovement__GetMoveStartTime
0041BCD1 	___wtomb_environ
004BAB50	EnqueueAsyncObject
006E9870	 CMovement__GetMoveEventMsgId
00520770	CGGameUI__SetCursorItem
0040C7D6 	__onexit_nolock
007D81C0	WMOGroup__HandleAntiportal
005D4C30	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PET_REMOVED_SPELL
004A8BB0	ScrnLayerCreate
0058CE00 	CGQuestInfo__DeclineQuest
0055E700	CGUIBindings__GetCommand
008CAD40 	GruntLogin__vFunc8
004D6C00	CreateObject
0040CFDC	__cinit
006D6560 	SoulStoneCompare
0041BA41	__close_nolock
00718CA0	 CGUnit_C__IsInMyPartyOrRaid
00412770	_strlen
006F94C0	 CEffect__AddEffect
009904E0	IsOpcodeAllowedToBeSent
00412B18	 ___updatetmbcinfo
00633330	NetClient__WCMessageReady
007678F0	 cvar_default
00767840	cvar_reset
00742220	CGUnit_C__Initialize
004DA090 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CHAR_RENAME
0058CA70	 CGQuestInfo__QuestGiverFinished
0088AE44	_memcpy_s
006DF050	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_INITIAL_SPELLS
004175A8	__store_num
0052C460	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PLAYER_DIFFICULTY_CHANGE
00535EB0	 Lua_BNInviteToConversation
0076ED20	SStrCopy
004D7050	 ObjectUpdateHandler
00422910	SFileCloseFile
004127FB	_strcpy_s
00630B90 	Lua_Tooltip:SetLFGCompletionReward
006B32C0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_RWHOIS
0074F350	GetPendingCombatLogData
006DEFA0 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ITEM_REFUND_RESULT
006E4780	CGPlayer_C__Shutdown
0040BC70 	__except_handler3
007634F0	CGPlayer_C_virtFC
004151BA	__lseeki64
0080DF10 	Alloc_PeriodicClientTrigger
00402760	GetM2CvarFlags
0088D30A	 _frexp
0084F3B0	FrameScript__getfield
00773460	SCmdGetNum
00412135 	__mtinitlocknum
00414E95	__isctype_l
006B6130	 FriendList__AddOrDelVoiceIgnore
006B5DE0	FriendList__AddOrDelIgnore
005FF950 	CGCamera__ZoomIn
005FFA60	CGCamera__ZoomOut
00414B82	___dtold
0050CDA0 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_INSTANCE_RESET_FAILED
009C0070	Lua_SendEvent
006904D0 	CGxDeviceD3d__DeviceSetFormat
0053BC40	CGSpellBook__CastSpell
006048A0 	CGCamera__ResetView
004E6D60	Lua_%s:AddCharacterLight
004E6C60	 Lua_%s:AddLight
0062F740	Lua_%s:SetTalent
005FBE10	 CGInputControl__ToggleControlBit
005E0C00	CGQuestLog__CollapseHeader
00616830 	CGCursor_C__SetCursorFromName
00583F60	Lua_%s:SetClassBlipTexture_0
00583BC0 	Lua_%s:SetCorpsePOITexture
00583AA0	Lua_%s:SetStaticPOITexture
00583860 	Lua_%s:SetMaskTexture
00583CE0	Lua_%s:SetIconTexture
00583980	 Lua_%s:SetPOITexture
00891985	__floor_default_0
008918B4	 __floor_default
009C4CA7	__mbctolower_l
0058B070	 CGQuestInfo_C__SelectGossipAvailableQuest
00633650	 NETEVENTQUEUE__AddEvent
0061D810	Lua_%s:AddTexture
0088C863	 __fseek_nolock
007444E0	CGObject_C_virt50
00631EA0	 NetClient__Disconnect
00770840	SRegLoadValue
00537510	 Lua_BNSetSelectedFriend
00554750	Lua_GetLFGRoleUpdateMember
005FAB70 	CGInputControl__OnMouseMoveRel
0077A560	SHA1Broken__UpdateInternal
006CFEF0 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_VOICE_PARENTAL_CONTROLS
00746540	 CGUnit_C__SetImpactKitEffect
006D8410	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_TRAINER_BUY_FAILED
00717A20	 CGUnit_C__GetCreatureModelDataRec
0040D7E4	__setargv
0040D06E	 _doexit
006EC8B0	CMovement__AddPlayerMoveEvent
005219E0	 BroadcastUIError
00412BBC	getSystemCP(int)
00534F80	 Lua_BNSetFriendNote
0053A030	Lua_BNSendWhisper
00536110	 Lua_BNSendConversationMessage
00410DA3	__vsprintf_s_l
00801B80	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELL_DELAYED
0074C8B0	CGUnit_C__VehicleNextSeat
0074C9A0 	CGUnit_C__VehiclePrevSeat
0041BAD5	__close
004D74D0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_COMPRESSED_UPDATE_OBJECT
00719310	CGUnit_C__virt54
008CD0B0 	CDataStore__New
0088C685	unknown_libname_129_0
0076F0D0	SStrToInt
005A17F0 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_STABLE_RESULT
0088DAC0	__atof_l
00774360	 SRWLock__IAllocEvent
006EB3B0	CMovement__UsesWeirdMovementFlags
00772760 	ExceptionFilterWin32
005D15D0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SET_FORCED_REACTIONS
005376C0	 Lua_BNSetMatureLanguageFilter
009C2460	LoadBNetDLLAndGetExports
007A23E0 	CMap__VectorIntersectDY
0041A3EF	__stbuf
008C51D0	AssertAndCrash
007D8050 	WMORoot__PostloadCallback
00704220	Trade_C_AddMoney
00625E10	 Lua_%s:SetUnit
006B1930	ClientServices_CharacterForceLogout
005DED90 	GetQuestItemRewards
00894DAC	__getdrive
006D2120	 CGPlayer_C__TalkToBinder
006D3090	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELLLOGMISS
007757E0 	SLogCreate
0088BD30	__aullrem
00414F90	__aulldvrm
0088BE30	 __aulldiv
006B62C0	FriendList__AddVoiceIgnore
0073AF00	 CGUnit_C__SetAnimType
00894C2C	__modf_default
0049D7A0	 Lua_%s:SetSize
0076B2A0	AddLineToExecFile
008C6550	 BattlenetLogin__PatchInstruction
008C64B0	BattlenetLogin__GameAccount
006EABA0 	CMovement__IsFallingSwimmingFlying_6636D0
0075EDA0	 CMovement__IsSplineFlyer_FlyingSwimming
0071C720	 CMovement__IsSplineFlyer_NotHoveringFlyingSwimming
0071C660	 CMovement__IsSplineFlyer_IsNotFlyingFeatherFalling
0071C6C0	 CMovement__IsSplineFlyer_NotHovering
00536970	 Lua_BNGetBlockedToonInfo
0053A540	Lua_BNGetBlockedInfo
00630250	 Lua_%s:SetSocketGem
006DF2B0	QuestAcceptCallback
006D0240	 CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverListQuests
0071EF80	LoadMovePacket
006D08F0 	CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverRequestItems
00630A80	 Lua_Tooltip:SetLFGDungeonReward
0058CD20	CGQuestInfo__AcceptQuest
004120CB 	__mtdeletelocks
00681290	CreateGxDevice
006EBC70	 AllocPlayerMoveEvent
005366A0	Lua_BNSetSelectedBlock
00536C50	 Lua_BNSetSelectedToonBlock
0061B930	CGItemStats_C__GetSocketFlags
0071FEF0 	CGUnit_C__virt20
0068ED80	CGxDeviceD3d__ILoadD3dLib
004E1FD0	 CCharCreateInfo__ResetCharCustomizeInfo
00716650	CGUnit_C_virtA8
008C8640 	BattlenetLogin__BN_EVENT_0
008C8550	BattlenetLogin__BN_REALM
00485970 	CRenderBatch__Clear
005DA7D0	 CGTradeSkillInfo__GetSubClassIndexFromSkill
005F9D20	 GetVehicleUnitPtr
004D6DA0	ObjectUpdateHandler_0
005E0000	 GetQuestTitle
00764EE0	spacing
005A11A0	 Packet_PACKET_MSG_LIST_STABLED_PETS
0088C061	__fsopen
006D5EB0	 CGPlayer_C__PreAnimate
007B9890	CMapChunk__CreateChunkLayerTex
00513770 	CGGameUI__UnlockItem
00765170	font
004DBBC0	CGlueMgr__Shutdown
0076F700 	strcontains
007639D0	OnMouseMove
004F4CA0	CMovementStatus__Skip
004F4ED0 	CMovementStatus__Write
0051D7C0	CGGameUI__StopCinematicInternal
0088F1A3 	$LN16_4_0
0047D0E0	CSRWLock__Enter
00536030	 Lua_BNLeaveConversation
00536B60	Lua_BNSetToonBlocked
005365B0	 Lua_BNSetBlocked
007681F0	set
006DF7A0	 CGPlayer_C__SetPlayerMirrorHandlers
00466190	 WDataStore__InternalDestroy
009AB8B0	 PendingSpellCastData__WriteTargetInfo
00410EEC	__set_statfp
009AB9C0 	PendingSpellCastData__FillTargetData
00406C70	WinMain
006325C0	 CNetClient__HandlePong
006DC330	CGPlayer_C_virt118
004D4B30	 EnumVisibleObjects
007D6EF0	MapArea__Parse
007111A0	 CGGameObject_C_virt38
00539BF0	Lua_BNGetFriendInfo
00754390	 GetBagItem
0048E430	Lua_%s:SetJustifyV
0048E360	Lua_%s:SetJustifyH
0048C860 	Lua_%s:SetRotation
008CBD20	ServerLink__CMD_GRUNT_AUTH_VERIFY
0088E558 	__strupr
0088E76D	__strlwr
006E05D0	CGPlayer_C_virt110
00750D40 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PROCRESIST
005AF710	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_EQUIPMENT_SET_USE_RESULT
004A3940	 Lua_%s:CopyFontObject
007A39F0	CMap__VectorIntersectTerrain
004CFBB0 	ClientDb__Unpack
0059A050	CGGuildRegistrar__BuyGuildCharter
0058CFA0 	CGQuestInfo__GetQuestReward
0057E100	Lua_%s:SetPlayerTexture
00973150 	Lua_%s:GetMessageInfo
0076A580	CVGxRefreshCallback
006D5D90	 CGPlayer_C__ReadItemResult
005DFFA0	CGQuestLog__SetSelectedQuest
00681210 	GxAdapterMonitorModes
0072B7E0	CGUnit_C_virt58
00616630	 CursorSetHeldItem
007B87F0	CMapChunk__UnpackAlphaShadowBits
0041A176 	__fcloseall
0049D480	Lua_%s:SetWidth
00972490	 Lua_%s:SetHorizontalScroll
00972560	Lua_%s:SetVerticalScroll
0049FB00 	Lua_%s:SetID
0049D620	Lua_%s:SetHeight
006E9AD0	 CMovement__SplineFlags
006DD270	CGPlayer_C__OnPetitionRename
005A8E40 	CGActionBar__GetCooldown
008CCA50	 ClientLink__CMD_AUTH_RECONNECT_PROOF
0051A1D0	IsInFlyableArea
0084E0E0 	FrameScript_ToLString
0076D650	UpdateGameTime2
00412FC7	_free
0049F9E0 	Lua_%s:SetAlpha_0
0048C3E0	Lua_%s:SetAlpha_1
00539CC0	 Lua_BNGetFriendInfoByID
008CCB40	ClientLink__CMD_XFER_INITIATE
00577AD0 	MathState__HandleOps_2_8
0088C7E8	__setjmp3
005DEAE0	 GetQuestSortId
0098D750	DbGameObjectCache_Unpack
0056B8A0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_COMMENTATOR_STATE_CHANGED
006CD270	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PLAY_TIME_WARNING
004A6C10	Lua_%s:SetCurve
004A5740 	Lua_%s:SetSmoothing
004A7130	Lua_%s:SetLooping
0041238F	 ___crtInitCritSecAndSpinCount
006DE980	 CGPlayer_C__IsCommentatorOrInArenaMap
00806AD0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELL_FAILED_OTHER
006E0840	 CGPlayer_C__ShouldRender
006DC1C0	CGPlayer_C__GetSkillIndexById
00464640 	ClientConnection__HandleAuthResponse
0040DD3D	__decode_pointer
0040DCC6 	__encode_pointer
006D12C0	CGPlayer_C__OnTrainerList
004046C0	 AdditionalCheck1
00971290	Lua_%s:SetOrientation
00712400	 CGGameObject_C__LoadBaseObject
006CDA70	 CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverQuestFailed
004112F8	__msize
0048DDB0	 Lua_%s:SetTextHeight
009607E0	Lua_%s:SetSequence
004A8570	 CaptureScreen
005CEEF0	CGPetitionInfo__SetPetition
004D8BD0	 CGlueMgr__ChangeRealm
006B1100	ClientServices_PollStatus
007169A0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_COMPRESSED_MOVES
0040EA9B	__cftoe_l
0040EFED	 __cftof_l
00536A90	Lua_BNIsToonBlocked
005364E0	Lua_BNIsBlocked
00416CB0 	__recalloc
004858E0	CRenderBatch__QueueCallback
004650E0	 ClientConnection__ClientConnection
0074B750	MovementRemoveTransport
008C8490 	BattlenetLogin__BN_EVENT
00632A40	NetClient__NetClient
005488F0	 CheckEventWorldStateUITimerUpdate
006DB010	 CGPlayer_C__TalkToSpiritHealer
0041C28E	_copy_environ
0040E797	 __forcdecpt_l
006B7040	FriendList__DelIgnore
006B6E10	 FriendList__AddIgnore
0088AEBF	_memmove_s
009761E0	 Lua_%s:SetTextInsets
004A0310	Lua_%s:SetClampRectInsets
0040BAA5	 __purecall
00716C00	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PET_DISMISS_SOUND
0058CBB0	 CGQuestInfo__IsCompletable
00715E50	GetUnitSkinnableType
006053D0	 CGCamera_Unknown3
006DFEE0	CGPlayer_C__AutoEquipItem
006352C0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PET_NAME_QUERY_RESPONSE
0053A660	Lua_BNRequestFOF
007130A0 	CGGameObject_C_Disable
006D69F0	CGPlayer_C__OnPetitionShowList
009C2900 	LoadBNetDll
0040F19E	__cfltcvt_l
00625D00	Lua_%s:SetGlyph
00536330 	Lua_BNGetConversationInfo
004FC890	Lua_SetChatWindowSavedPosition
006DCA00 	CGPlayer_C__CanTrackUnit
0054B510	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_BATTLEGROUND_PLAYER_LEFT
00411BAE	__umatherr
008C9F70 	BattleNetLogin__vFunc46
007BF8B0	CMap__LoadWdt
0072D2D0	 CGUnit_C__OnMoveTeleportAck
0052C680	CGPartyInfo__IsMember
00800950 	SpellRec__HasShapeshiftFlag_0x1
004DA190	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SET_PLAYER_DECLINED_NAMES_RESULT
0068A4C0	 CGxDevice__AdapterMonitorModes
004218C0	SFileGetFileSize
00971DF0	 Lua_%s:SetMinMaxValues_0
006205C0	Lua_%s:SetTotem
00411B81	 __errcode
005FAA40	CheckToCancelCurrentChannelSpell
00512A70	 j_GetPartyPetGUID
00744330	CGObject_C_virtA0
00631D30	 NetClient__Initialize
0088EDD8	___FrameUnwindFilter
006D7590	 Is_RAF_Player
00894820	__fltin2
005D4DA0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PET_ACTION_FEEDBACK
008C73D0	 BattleNetLogin__vFunc4
004132A7	__updatetlocinfoEx_nolock
0056DAF0 	Packet_PACKET_MSG_QUERY_NEXT_MAIL_TIME
009C315C	__CIexp
00490840	 CSimpleFrame__OnFrameRender
0080C340	Spell_C__HandleTerrainClick
008CA4F0 	GruntLogin__vFunc18
0088C734	_longjmp
007E21B0	 ValidateNameDestroy
006D3C30	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELLHEALLOG
0041A215 	__flush
0058A750	CGQuestInfo_C__GetActiveQuest
00974380	 Lua_%s:SetInsertMode_0
00973B10	Lua_%s:SetInsertMode
00534ED0	 Lua_BNRemoveFriend
00819D40	FrameScript_GetText
0041A4B4	 __iswctype_l
00590BA0	CGTaxiMap__CloseMap
00501030	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_RAID_INSTANCE_INFO
006D29F0	 CGPlayer_C__FindSlotIndex
00523EB0	CGGameUI__AcceptSpiritGuide
006E7840 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_REMOVED_SPELL
0056B1E0	GetCommentatorGUID
005942B0 	CGClassTrainer__GetSkillLineIndexFromService
004B51C0	GetFileName
0041B49F 	__fclose_nolock
007692D0	CVGxDepthBitsCallback
00769240	 CVGxColorBitsCallback
00590C70	CGTaxiMap__TaxiNodeType
00688690	 CGxDevice__Ctor
006EBA20	CMovement__OnSplineMoveUnRoot
0040DC5A	 __use_encode_pointer
0058A660	CGQuestInfo_C__GetAvailableQuest
00970660 	Lua_%s:StartMovie
0048D0F0	Lua_%s:SetAlphaGradient
005E0CC0	 CGQuestLog__AbandonSelectedQuest__
00551660	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_MOTD
00764F30 	default
00712F30	CGGameObject_C__PostInit
005B34A0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_RESPOND_INSPECT_ACHIEVEMENTS
005940E0	 CGClassTrainer__SetTrainer
006DD060	CGPlayer_C__GetPossessedUnit
007282A0 	CGUnit_C__HasAuraBySpellId
006B5540	FriendList__SetNotes
0074C7F0 	CGUnit_C__VehicleExit
00462280	GetTrackerForLocale
005D3340	 CGUnit_C__GetVehicleSeatRec
00744D20	CGObject_C__Disable
004D7610	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_DESTROY_OBJECT
00766140	ConsoleScreenInitialize
007DAAB0 	Warden__SendPacket
00464580	SecureRandom__GetHash
0052BD10	 CGPartyInfo__GetNumPartyMembers
006CB630	SHA1__Update
005D4900	 CGPetInfo__PetAbandon
0088C605	_threadstartex(x)
00743130	 CGObject_C__SetTypeByTypeId
0041C537	__strdup
008CCFC0	 CDataStore__DetachBufferProxy
006EEF60	CMovement__OnMoveHover
00960D20 	Lua_%s:SetLight
004136E2	___sbh_alloc_new_region
006FBB10	 LootRoll__Won
0040E566	___security_init_cookie
006E8280	 CGPlayer_C__PostInit
006B2200	ClientServices_Initialize
00716510	 UnitAura__Read
004112A8	unknown_libname_62
0041125D	 unknown_libname_60
0072B730	CGPlayer_C__CTMInteractGO
0071D1F0	 GetSummonPropertiesRow
0061DA20	Lua_%s:IsUnit
0088FA2C	 ___check_float_string
00419D29	___lock_fhandle
0040E0C6	__freeptd
0070CBE0 	CGGameObject_C_virt10
006D9230	Packet_PACKET_MSG_SAVE_GUILD_EMBLEM
0088CD7B 	_fread_s
0088B9C0	__ftol2_sse
0074D210	CheckToSanitizeUnitLowGuid
00866770 	WardenZlibDecompress
006D1650	CGPlayer_C__OnRefundInfo
007188C0	 CGUnit_C__OnPitchStart
00718890	CGUnit_C__OnTurnStart
00571730	 MailBoxClose
00411F0B	unknown_libname_65
004A61F0	Lua_%s:SetOrigin
005D0C70 	IsPlayerWatchingFaction
00588310	CGLootWindow__GetLootItemRarity
0051F430 	GetCorpsePosition
00890CD8	__lseek_nolock
004F56C0	 CopyAndExpandDescriptors
00410E44	__controlfp_s
00754EF0	 CGUnit_C__GetParryingItem
0052C6E0	GetPartyPetGUID
0040FAF1	 __local_unwind2
008CB020	GruntLogin__vFunc15
006204E0	 Lua_%s:SetText
00960530	Lua_%s:SetModel
006264D0	 Lua_%s:SetEquipmentSet
006300A0	Lua_%s:SetLootRollItem
00630990	 Lua_%s:SetQuestLogSpecialItem
0071DAA0	IsAnimationDataId_RifleRelated
008CD320 	ServerLink__CMD_GRUNT_AUTH_CHALLENGE
0041AFCD	___ascii_stricmp
00751050 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ENCHANTMENTLOG
006DC8D0	CGPlayer_C__GetAFKText
009861C0 	SndInterfaceSetGlueMusic
00770CA0	SSignature__Update
00774EA0	 ARC4__Process
00410268	_write_string
0070EF30	 CGGameObject_C__GetLockRecord
00769FF0	gxRestart
006322A0	 NetClient__Destroy
00417499	___free_lconv_num
006EEDE0	 CMovement__OnSetWaterWalk
00418170	_strpbrk
007FF070	 SpellRec__GetLevel
00716FD0	CGUnit_C__Uses_A30_Flag_0x40000000
00495EB0 	CSimpleTop__CSimpleTop
007438E0	CGObject_C_virt14
0074B6E0	 MovementMoveTransports
0076E6E0	SStrIndexOfChar
0049F160	 Lua_%s:IsEventRegistered
0073C1D0	CGUnit_C_virt98
00403B70	 LoadNewWorld
00741A40	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_DISMOUNT
00744460	 CGObject_C_virt4C
00535660	Lua_BNDeclineFriendInvite
00535700	 Lua_BNReportFriendInvite
005355C0	Lua_BNAcceptFriendInvite
00535860 	Lua_BNSetDND
005357A0	Lua_BNSetAFK
0047D3C0	EventRegisterEx
0041C241 	_findenv
0057E280	Lua_%s:SetPlayerTextureHeight_0
0057E1C0	 Lua_%s:SetPlayerTextureWidth
004A8290	Lua_%s:IsObjectType_0
009764E0 	Lua_%s:SetMaxBytes
006CF1A0	CGPlayer_C__OnTurnInPetitionResults
00539F90 	Lua_BNGetToonInfo_0
00537950	Lua_BNIsFriend
00461FA0	OsCreateFile
005726F0 	IsGuidInMyRaid
00554380	Lua_GetLFGProposalEncounter
00636270	 ClientDB__Free
00415137	__lseeki64_nolock
00410C46	__vsprintf_l
0040C0F7 	_sprintf
00926A70	CClientConnection__Send
008CA560	 GruntLogin__vFunc30
008CA550	GruntLogin__vFunc29
00526370	 CGGameUI__StartCinematicCamera
00769100	ConsoleCommandRegister
00868D40 	InputEvent
0070ED50	CGGameObject_C_Reenable
0068BF20	 CreateCGxDeviceOGL
004C4CD0	C3Spline__ISetPoints
00597960	 Lua_SetCreature
0050C980	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SERVER_MESSAGE
0054B3F0 	Packet_PACKET_MSG_BATTLEGROUND_PLAYER_POSITIONS
0050CA80	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_RAID_INSTANCE_MESSAGE
0071C260	 CGUnit_C__ModPredictedHealth
004FC470	Lua_SetChatWindowColor
00780E20 	setShadow
0088F398	___BuildCatchObject
0095D760	 DynamicString__Resize
006F1120	CGUnit_C__OnTeleport
0073F590	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_MONSTER_MOVE_TRANSPORT
00410211	_write_char
00835C20 	M2ModelHeader__ReadInt32_Array
00835BD0	M2ModelHeader__ReadVector3
00835AE0 	M2ModelHeader__ReadVertices
00835B80	M2ModelHeader__ReadByteArray
00835DF0 	M2ModelHeader__ReadInt16Array
00835B30	 M2ModelHeader__ReadSkinTextureUnits
0041290A	_CPtoLCID
007752A0	 OutputTime
0041203A	_inconsistency(void)
004111D5	 unknown_libname_56
00411215	unknown_libname_58
0040E2B3	 ___heap_select
008CCC20	ClientLink__CMD_XFER_DATA
00554690	 Lua_GetLFGRoleUpdateSlot
006FB600	LootRoll__AllPassed
0058A550	 SetGossipObjectGUID
00413E5C	__local_unwind4
0076F140	 SStrToUnsigned
00977280	Lua_%s:SetButtonState
004A06E0	 Lua_%s:SetMaxResize
005ECE80	Lua_%s:SetCooldown
0048C310	 Lua_%s:SetGradientAlpha
009608B0	Lua_%s:SetSequenceTime
0048DBB0	 Lua_%s:SetShadowOffset
004A0520	Lua_%s:SetMinResize
004A6650	 Lua_%s:SetScale_0
0048C040	Lua_%s:SetBlendMode
004A72F0	 Lua_%s:SetInitialOffset
004A6040	Lua_%s:SetOffset_0_0
004A6980	 Lua_%s:SetOffset_0
00977F60	Lua_%s:SetPushedTextOffset
0048C240	 Lua_%s:SetGradient
00976770	Lua_%s:SetHistoryLines
009737F0	 Lua_%s:SetMaxLines
0054B680	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_REQUEST_RESPONSE
006CC300	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_REAL_GROUP_UPDATE
007DA420	 Warden_ShutdownAndUnload
00986F00	CMovement__CalcFallStartElevation
004D9190 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CHAR_CUSTOMIZE
0088C8EA	_fseek
0071A390	 CGUnit_C_virt84
005CFCD0	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_DUEL_REQUESTED
00518CE0 	GetRaidPetGUID
00418060	_strcspn
0088C4E0	_strspn
00412260	 __FindPESection
005D2E30	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_INITIALIZE_FACTIONS
00599500 	Lua_CycleVariation
005D6E60	SendRequestPetInfo
00893F1C	 unknown_libname_219
008941D4	unknown_libname_204_0
006EB020	 CMovement__OnSplineStopSwim
005EDDD0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_SPAWN_ANIM_OBSOLETE
00594DA0	 CGPlayer_C__TrainerBuySpell
007FDF60	SpellRec__HasTrackingAura
005EE050 	CGUnitData__GetSpellCostModifier
0071EF20	 CGUnit_C__IsAllowedToSendMessage
0071C570	CGPlayer_C__IsInPartyOrRaid
0040CF49 	__initterm_e
00584600	CGMerchantInfo__CloseMerchant
005ACB50	 SendGMTicketUpdateText
00809030	Spell_C__GetItemCooldown
006DF850	 FindEmptySwapIndex
004D3F80	SkipUpdateMask
0089271E	 unknown_libname_181_0
008CA730	GruntLogin__vFunc21
008722C0	 UnloadWardenModule
00744E50	CGObject_C__Shutdown
0072AF60	 CGUnit_C__virtF0
0071F390	GetPetPersonalityRow
00590B60	 TaxiRouteExists
005E0070	GetQuestTag
008009B0	 SpellRec__WillSummonCritter
004D9500	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_KICK_REASON
006EED10 	CMovement__OnPitchStop_1
00765670	consolelines
004F4B50	 CMoveSpline__Read
004F4A50	CMoveSpline__Skip
00410FCD	_siglookup
0051D9B0 	CVar__RegisterAll
00401840	PrintFilterMask
00556E10	 CGUnit_C__GetAura
00775040	ARC4__Init
0056D4D0	CGMailFrame__Show
0088DE9A 	___getgmtimebuf
0088BDA5	_vscan_fn
00409670	CGxDevice__Push
00764EA0 	proportionaltext
00403DE0	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_LOGIN_VERIFY_WORLD
006EE620 	CMovement__OnMoveUnRoot
005A7C80	HasOverrideSpellData
00412082	 __mtinitlocks
007225E0	FrameScript__GetLocalizedText
00721B90	 CGUnit_C__SendMovementPackets_954_958
008020C0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_DAMAGE_TAKEN_OBSOLETE
00410F42	___set_fpsr_sse2
0047C500 	CStatus__CStatus
006EB060	CMovement__OnSplineMoveToggleHover
005D3630 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PET_MODE
007464D0	CGUnit_C_virtF8
005D36A0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PET_UPDATE_COMBO_POINTS
008C8C00	 BattlenetLogin__BattlenetLogin
0084DBF0	FrameScript__SetTop
0076EA40 	SStrCmpI_0
0058CC20	CGQuestInfo__QueryQuest
006F0D60	 CMovement__OnStrafeStart
006D2500	ChannelPlayerCommand
006DBD00	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_RESURRECT_REQUEST
006F0CF0	CMovement__OnMoveStart
006F0DD0 	CMovement__OnJump
006EF5C0	CMovement__OnStartAscendOrDescendPacket
0040C7A2 	__invalid_parameter
0047ADE0	CDataStore__GetBufferParams
008CD160 	CDataStore__Free_0
00403F60	WDataStore__Destructor
0040E5FA	 _abort
0061E290	CGItem_C__CreateItemLink
00771C90	SErrDestroy
0047AE10 	CDataStore__DetachBuffer
0073D4A0	 CGUnit_C__TrySendMSG_MOVE_FALL_LAND
0084E210	FrameScript_touserdata
007DA930 	DbWoWCache_Shutdown_WARDEN_UNLOAD
009872C0	CMovement__FillFromStatus
004F6970 	callback
004132E5	___updatetlocinfo
0040F349	unknown_libname_44
00414E28 	unknown_libname_111
00411CFE	__except1
00411DB8	__except2
008CA880 	GruntLogin__vFunc35
00804110	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_COOLDOWN_CHEAT
0041B511 	_fclose
0088B14E	unknown_libname_131_1
00403D10	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_NEW_WORLD
00419CB8	__get_osfhandle
0058ABA0	 CGQuestInfo_C__IsLowLevel
0088C451	_fwrite
00412027	 unexpected(void)
0088D0C0	__CIpow
009C3320	__CIatan
0088D820	 __CIacos
0088DC80	__CItan
0088D9B0	__CIasin
009C3440	__CIlog
009C31F0 	__CIcos
005CFA90	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_DUEL_COMPLETE
0088B9F6	 __ftol2
0086B5A0	ConsoleCommandInvalidPtrCheck
007668C0	CVar__Set
004FC9A0 	Lua_SetChatWindowSavedDimensions
00771B80	SErrRegisterHandler
00530920 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_TUTORIAL_FLAGS
00778180	ZLibUnPack
00530840	 CGTutorial__TriggerTutorial
00961120	Lua_%s:ReplaceIconTexture
009746F0 	Lua_%s:SetFadeDuration_0
00973A00	Lua_%s:SetFadeDuration
00973930 	Lua_%s:SetTimeVisible
00974620	Lua_%s:SetTimeVisible_0
00971FD0	 Lua_%s:SetValueStep
00971F00	Lua_%s:SetValue_0
00960970	 Lua_%s:SetCamera
00975120	Lua_%s:SetHyperlinkFormat
0049F060	 Lua_%s:UnregisterEvent
0049EFE0	Lua_%s:RegisterEvent
0061EE90	 Lua_%s:AppendText
004A1D80	Lua_%s:IgnoreDepth
0048DD00	 Lua_%s:SetSpacing
008CA580	GruntLogin__vFunc4
009614B0	 Lua_%s:SetGlow
00971540	Lua_%s:SetValue
004A1C40	Lua_%s:SetDepth
0048D030 	Lua_%s:SetAlpha_0_0
009769A0	Lua_%s:SetCursorPosition
009613A0	 Lua_%s:SetFogFar
009606E0	Lua_%s:SetFacing
009612D0	 Lua_%s:SetFogNear_0
005978E0	Lua_SetUnit
00960760	 Lua_%s:SetFogNear
0047B290	CDataStore__CanRead
008CC980	 ClientLink__CMD_AUTH_RECONNECT_CHALLENGE
0084E150	FrameScript_objlen
007FA290 	GetSpellVisualRow
0041A536	_iswctype
004D6E80	 PartialUpdateFromFullUpdate
00743250	CGObject_C_virt98
00783500	 CWorld__ObjectCreate
008CAD20	GruntLogin__vFunc33
00410032	 __get_errno_from_oserr
00973270	Lua_%s:RemoveMessagesByAccessID
0057B500 	Lua_GetAutoCompletePresenceID
00975F80	Lua_%s:SetNumber
00975E80	 Lua_%s:SetText_0
00975D40	Lua_%s:SetBlinkSpeed
004A5320	 Lua_%s:SetDuration
004A51A0	Lua_%s:SetStartDelay
004A5260	 Lua_%s:SetEndDelay
00626350	Lua_%s:SetUnitDebuff
004A6410	 Lua_%s:SetRadians
00626240	Lua_%s:SetUnitAura
004A5430	 Lua_%s:SetSmoothProgress
004A5550	Lua_%s:SetMaxFramerate
004A6DA0	 Lua_%s:SetChange
006262C0	Lua_%s:SetUnitBuff
004A5660	 Lua_%s:SetOrder
0061D040	Lua_%s:SetMinimumWidth
00976110	 Lua_%s:AddHistoryLine
004A6340	Lua_%s:SetDegrees
009765D0	 Lua_%s:SetMaxLetters
004CFD20	ClientDb_GetLocalizedRow
00721CA0	 CGUnit_C__CurrentShapeshiftForm_HasFlag_0x1
004CFD90	 CClientDb__CopyRowData
0067A940	DbPetNameCache_Invalidate
00576100 	PlayDance
004A8D20	ScrnInitialize
005D6550	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PET_GUIDS
006EF0D0	 CMovement__OnMoveUpdateCanFlyPacket
0071B770	 CGUnit_C__GetBasePowerForType
006D5BE0	CGPlayer_C_virt100
00800610 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PLAY_SPELL_IMPACT
006DC980	CGPlayer_C__GetGMText
0088EF42 	___DestructExceptionObject
0072B660	CGPlayer_C__CTMFace
0072B6D0	 CGPlayer_C__CTMClickTerrain
008006C0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PLAY_SPELL_VISUAL_0
0071CB30	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_MOUNTSPECIAL_ANIM
00417588	__store_str
00714AD0 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_UNKNOWN_1229
00749790	CreateVehiclePassenger
005728C0 	GetRaidTargetIndexFromGuid
0060A2F0	GetArenaPetGUID
0040BD90	 _swap
006CE2B0	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELLBREAKLOG
00717D90	 CGUnit_C__SendMoveTimeSkipped
0074D0D0	GUIDToHexString
0040F2C9	 __ms_p5_mp_test_fdiv
0071B960	CGUnit_C__GetPowerModifier
00722180	 CGUnit_C__HasVehicleOr_EntryFlag_0x8
0071B8D0	 CGUnit_C__GetStatsField_34
0077F750	characterAmbient
004D0020	 SndInterfacePlayItemSound
0083CB40	M2Cache__LoadSkinProfile
0041A277 	__fflush_nolock
00521B00	CGPlayer_C__AcceptLevelGrant
007089E0	 CGItem_C__RequestRefundInfo
004D4DB0	ClntObjMgrObjectPtr
004C4F40	 NTempest__CMath__exp2_
004FBF60	Lua_GetChatWindowSavedPosition
005120E0 	LoadScriptFunctions
00512280	UnloadScriptFunctions_0
0040CF31	 __initterm
00728CA0	NameQueryCallback_0
00416A56	_calloc
006CE0C0 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_INSPECT_TALENT
0058CCB0	 CGQuestInfo__CompleteQuest
0040DF16	__getptd_noexit
0072D130	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CANCEL_AUTO_REPEAT
0058CF40	 CGQuestInfo__GiveQuestItems
0060BF60	BroadcastSpellEvent
0076EE30	 SStrLen
006CCE90	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ARENA_ERROR
006D23C0	 CGPlayer_C__TalkToGuildBanker
006B6F00	FriendList__RemoveFriend
006FAE40 	LootRoll__Roll
00632460	NetClient__HandleData
00721F50	 CGUnit_C__CanAutoInteract
00635400	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_INVALIDATE_PLAYER
005DED30	 GetQuestSuggestedPlayers
005A8470	IsStackableAucItem
007FF380	 SpellRec__RangeHasFlag_0x1
0040B87A	_check_managed_app
00519640	 CGPlayer_C__OnTerrainClick
005D6F20	GetBagAtIndex
00756EC0	 UnitF54__GetVehicleSeatRec
0068D6D0	CGxDeviceOpenGl__DeviceSetFormat
005DECC0 	IsDailyQuest
007FF3C0	SpellRec__RangeHasFlag_0x2
005D05B0	 GetRepListRepValue
007709A0	SRegSaveValue
005FD430	 InputControlDestroy
00598F40	j_CGTabardCreationFrame__Close
007BF460 	CMap__CreateMapObjDef_0
004FE460	ChannelCommand
0047D690	 EventSetMouseMode
008C8B50	BattleNetLogin__vFunc21
0040E30E	 __heap_init
00716B90	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PET_ACTION_SOUND
007FDE80	 SpellRec__GetClassMask
004133A3	___sbh_find_block
004033E0	 LogRealmInfo
00810050	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_NOTIFY_DEST_LOC_SPELL_CAST
00401B60 	ClientRegisterConsoleCommands
0050CCD0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_INSTANCE_RESET
009C3977	__fullpath_helper
0088C138 	_fopen_s
007C0750	CMap__AllocBaseObjLink
006CECA0	 CGPlayer_C__OnLootMoneyNotify
006B8990	FriendList__Initialize
005FB4B0 	CInputControl__VehicleAimChange
00414403	__iscntrl_l
007DA9F0	 Warden__SaveModule
004643D0	NetClient__CantConnect
0041402E	 __isupper_l
00413FAF	__isalpha_l
00681BE0	CGxTexFlags__CGxTexFlags
00414305 	__isalnum_l
00464350	NetClient__Connected
006CF350	 BattleNetLogin__vFunc42
00464390	NetClient__Disconnected
00414384	 __isprint_l
00414196	__isxdigit_l
00635AB0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_DANCE_QUERY_RESPONSE
0041411E	__isdigit_l
0041428D 	__ispunct_l
004140A6	__islower_l
007729B0	CGame__PrintError
005D0850 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SET_FACTION_ATWAR
00414215	__isspace_l
00401390 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PLAYED_TIME
0040DE57	__initptd
0088C58B	 __endthreadex
009873A0	 CMovement__SetSplineSequence_ResetSpline_ChangeMovementFlags
0071AA70 	CGUnit_C_virt118
007DA360	Warden__GenerateKeys
004B9550	 TextureCreateSolid
006F1010	CMovement__OnTurnStart
0083DC90	 M2Cache
006F0E30	CMovement__OnKnockback
00744380	 CGObject_C__CopyMatrix
007554F0	CGPlayer_C__CalculateHonorBonus
006CB990 	RandomRollNameQueryCallback
006EEBD0	CMovement__OnStopSwim
006CBD70 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GROUP_SET_LEADER
00815500	 FrameScript__GetParamValue
005DE960	cb
007BFCE0	CMap__Load
004C4DA0 	C3Spline_CatmullRom__ISetPoints
0040C947	__isnan
00594710	 CGPlayer_C__GetSkillMaxRank
006D5130	Send_CMSG_TAXINODE_STATUS_QUERY
00989890 	CMovement__SplineEnableFlying
00716B10	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_AI_REACTION
00715560	CGUnit_C_virtB0
0051A250	 CGPlayer_C__GetSkillValue
0070AFB0	CGItem_C_virt0C
0088B35B	 __IsExceptionObjectToBeDestroyed
00600B60	CGCamera__ParentToWorld
008CA7F0 	GruntLogin__vFunc24
00401480	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_TRANSFER_PENDING
0050C720 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_LOG_XPGAIN
00504070	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_TEXT_EMOTE
00764990 	OnChar
008C51C0	j_PerformanceCounter
00411B59	unknown_libname_64
00722B50 	CGUnit_C_virtA4
004159B9	__isatty
004BFCE0	CameraDuplicate
0086C270 	AdditionalCheck2
004A8E00	IStockInitialize
008CACA0	 GruntLogin__GruntLogin
0076E540	SMemAlloc
0041BD66	_strnlen
006E7D60 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_LEARNED_SPELL
0052E5B0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_BARBER_SHOP_RESULT
008CBE00	 ServerLink__CMD_GRUNT_CONN_PONG
00892B8C	__d_inttype
008CD4C0	 ServerLink__CMD_GRUNT_CONN_PING
008CBC10	ServerLink__CMD_GRUNT_KICK
00412860 	__set_error_mode
00754B90	CGBag_C_GetItemIdByName
005E7B00	 Packet_PACKET_MSG_INSPECT_ARENA_TEAMS
007069A0	CGItem_C_virt08
007442E0 	CGObject_C_virtDC
0076DC20	CDataStore__GetWowGUID
006B9CF0	 Checksum
006B3240	FriendList__Destructor
004D95C0	RequestCharEnum
004D4AC0 	ClntObjMgrInitializeShared
008167E0	 FrameScript__FillScriptMethodTable
0080A4D0	 TSHashTable_ITEMCOOLDOWNHASHNODE_HASHKEY_NONE___Destroy
006BF0D0	 TSHashTable_BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC_HASHKEY_PTR___Destroy
00672D40	 DBCache_CreatureStats__Destroy
00672FF0	 TSHashTable_DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___Destroy
006732A0 	DBCache_ItemName__Destroy
00674810	 TSHashTable_DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___Destroy
00673550 	 TSHashTable_DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___Destroy
00673800 	DBCache_NpcText__Destroy
006CCF10	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_VOICE_SESSION_ROSTER_UPDATE
0059AAE0	 FrameScript_getfield
00549630	GetArenaPetGUIDCount
006D2950	 CGPlayer_C__HandleRepopRequest_0
006CDE20	 CGPlayer_C__ReceiveResurrectRequest
00708200	CGItem_C__OnRightClick
007653B0 	ConsolePrintf
006DC940	CGPlayer_C__GetDNDText
0040FA58	 _CallDestructExceptionObject
006D59E0	 CGPlayer_C__OnLootReleaseResponse
004FE100	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_UPDATE_LAST_INSTANCE
0073AD70	 CGPlayer_C__PlayEmote
006CFE70	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_EMOTE
005ACC60	 SendGMTicketDeleteTicket
00765360	ConsoleWriteA
006E1D70	 CGPlayer_C__PostReenable
00606410	CGCamera_Unknown0
004D8E10	 CCharCreateInfo__SendCharCustomize
004D9040	 CCharCreateInfo__SendRaceChange
004D8F20	 CCharCreateInfo__SendFactionChange
006F0C70	 CMovement__SetTransportAndSend_909
006B9670	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CHECK_FOR_BOTS
0040CA26	__alloca_probe_8
0040CA10 	__alloca_probe_16
007DA220	WardenCachedModule__StoreToCDataStore
0071B680 	CGUnit_C__IsNotInPvP_IsNotLeader
007AEA80	WMORoot__GetGroupForced
0040D37C 	__FF_MSGBANNER
006CB6F0	SHA1__Final
00719950	 CGUnit_C__GetTitleString
0073F460	Packet_PACKET_MSG_MOVE_WATER_WALK_0
007E2730 	UpdateTime
00403370	EventSetTimer
004FA560	 CGWorldFrame___vector_deleting_destructor_
00890708	__validdrive
0076F9E0 	AllocString
007DA260	WardenCachedModule__LoadFromCDataStore
007FDE50 	SpellRec__HasAura
007FDE20	SpellRec__HasEffect
005DEEE0	 CGQuestInfo__GetQuestInfo
007FE820	HasOverrideSpellData2
007BD4D0	 CMap__SafeRead
007BD480	CMap__SafeOpen
005A2D50	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_STATS
0084E350	FrameScript__PushString
005CB9F0 	Packet_PACKET_MSG_GUILD_PERMISSIONS
0052BB10	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_INSTANCE_SAVE_CREATED
006B51B0	FriendList__Destroy
007689E0 	ConsoleCommandUnregister
004D6750	ClntObjMgrDestroy
0095D870	 DynamicString__Append
007DA300	Warden__UnloadMainModule
005FD3D0	 InputControlDestroy_0
006D3DF0	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELLENERGIZELOG
00684FE0 	CGxDevice__DeviceOverride
0041A485	__ftbuf
008CA740	 GruntLogin__vFunc23
0041AF3D	___tzset
00598EC0	 CGTabardCreationFrame__Close
00800470	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELL_UPDATE_CHAIN_TARGETS
006D6D20	 CGPlayer_C__OnPetitionShowSignatures
00665CF0	CDataStore__Destroy
007747C0 	SMutex__Create
00706CF0	CGItem_C__SetItemRefundToken
006DC5A0	 SendQuestGiverStatusMultipleQuery
007E4370	CGxDevice__ProjectTex2D
0076A630 	RegisterGxCVars
00404610	SendBotDetected2
007662A0	 ConsoleScreenDestroy
008CD040	ReleaseSomePacket
00403F10	 CDataStore__ReleasePacket2
004010E0	CDataStore__Reset
007E53A0	 PlayerNameShutdown
004038A0	CDataStore___scalar_deleting_destructor_
00707220 	CGItem_C__GetClassID
00707280	CGItem_C__GetInventoryType
006D1DE0 	CGUnit_C__UnitCanGossip
006F0EB0	CGUnit_C__OnMoveStop
00753AC0	 FindItemClassCallback
0084DF60	FrameScript__IsString
0071F060	 WriteMovementPacket
00634910	ClientDb_StringLookup
008CAA90	 GruntLogin__vFunc41
00718B30	GetReputationIndexForFaction
0084E0B0 	FrameScript_toboolean
007176B0	GetAnimationDataRecField_6
00715C70 	ClickToMove__CanUseAction
006E9A70	 CMovement__NoSpline_0x400_HasSpline_0x200
005DEC40	 CGQuestLog__GetQuestAtIndex
005D3310	 CGUnit_C__HasNotUnitFlags_18_22_23
00721F90	CGPlayer_C__IsClickMoving
006D58D0 	CGPlayer_C__OnLootSlotChanged
006F0F10	CGUnit_C__OnStrafeStop
0061E4B0 	GetSpellLink
007B0CC0	CMapObj__Create
007C0A90	CMap__AllocAreaLow
007DA550 	Warden__StateLoad
0077F600	maxLOD
006B1620	 ClientServices_CharacterCreate
00713130	CGGameObject_C_PostReenable
006DAF60 	CGPlayer_C__ShopFromMerchant
00817C70	Lua_strlenutf8
005DE980	 DisplayQuestFailed
007C0830	CMap__AllocMapChunk
007C07C0	 Alloc_WAREA
0061E5C0	GetQuestLink
006B1A70	 ClientServices__DeleteCharacter
00631E10	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SET_REST_START_OBSOLETE
00690960	HasWGLExtension
007DA850 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_WARDEN_DATA
007E2A50	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SERVERTIME
007A20E0	CMap__VectorIntersectSX
007A2180 	CMap__VectorIntersectSY
0086AE20	PerformanceCounter
00406F40	 ClientServices__SendPacket
00716DB0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PLAYER_VEHICLE_DATA
0070BEF0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_DESPAWN_ANIM
00743490	CGObject_C_virtB0
00572610 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ECHO_PARTY_SQUELCH
0086D640	GenSecureRandom
006CEE90 	CGPlayer_C__HandleActivateTaxiReply
004FC020	 Lua_GetChatWindowSavedDimensions
00597A10	Lua_SetRotation
00546100 	CGPlayerData__HasZoneExplored
007FE850	SpellRec__UsableInShapeshift
006B1390 	ClientServices_Connect
0088D2E2	_test_whether_TOS_is_int
008173C0 	Lua_seterrorhandler
007FE890	SpellRec__NotUsableInShapeshiftForm
006D8680 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SUMMON_REQUEST
0088B68D	_toupper
006D01B0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CROSSED_INEBRIATION_THRESHOLD
004145E4	_tolower
00989B70 	CGMovementInfo__SetFacing
006EBE50	 CMovement__SplineToggleEnableFlying
005AC170	IsTicketTextValid
00718A90 	CGUnit_C__HasEntryFlag_0x400_NotAPlayer
0045F700	SFileCreateArchive
00709DE0 	GetItemIDByName
009C29C0	LoadBattleNetLib
004C74A0	 SndInterfacePlayInterfaceSound
0040BB50	__alloca_probe
00410244	 _write_multi_char
0088FA96	__whiteout
0088BFFE	$LN21_1
006E96C0 	CMovement__OnMosterMoveFlag_0x800
0084E1C0	FrameScript_tocfunction
008CCF50 	CDataStore__dtor
00414DB0	unknown_libname_110
00604940	 CGCamera_Unknown1
0088B6C0	__allshl
0088D3F0	__allshr
0088D93A	 unknown_libname_134_0
006DE6D0	CGPlayer_C__virt11C
006EDE50	 CMovement__OnMoveSetSwimSpeed
004121F8	__lock
0040CEE4	 ___crtCorExitProcess
00987680	CMovementGlobalsCloseLogFile
005ACCE0 	SendGMResponseResolve
0040FB75	__abnormal_termination
0047D230	 EventIsKeyDown
0088B010	_CxxThrowException(x_x)
006EDEF0	 CMovement__OnForceSwimBackSpeedChangePacket
00558ED0	 CGPlayer_C__HandleRepopRequest
007189A0	OnUnitMoveEvent
0040C684	 __invoke_watson
006EDB80	CMovement__OnMoveSetRunSpeed
007E1F60	 ValidateGuildName
006EDC70	CMovement__OnMoveSetRunBackSpeed
006EE690 	CMovement__OnForceUnkSpeedChangePacket
006E78D0	 CGPlayer_C__destructor
004D6010	CGObject_C_Destructor
00737BA0	 CGUnit_C_virt00
0070B1F0	CGContainer_C_virt00
0080A720	 TSHashTable_ITEMCOOLDOWNHASHNODE_HASHKEY_NONE____scalar_deleting_destructor_
00706B60 	CGItem_C_virt00
00713F20	CGGameObject_C__Destructor
006BF130	 TSHashTable_BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC_HASHKEY_PTR____scalar_deleting_destructor_
00633300 	NetClient___scalar_deleting_destructor_
008CAC20	GruntLogin__vFunc48
00465450 	ClientConnection___scalar_deleting_destructor_
008CA050	 BattleNetLogin__vFunc48
00675870	 TSHashTable_DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT____scalar_deleting_destructor_
00675630 	DBCache_NpcText__Destructor
006755D0	 TSHashTable_DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT____scalar_deleting_destructor_
00675570 	DBCache_ItemName__Destructor
00675510	 TSHashTable_DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT____scalar_deleting_destructor_
006754B0 	DBCache_CreatureStats__Destructor
006EE030	 CMovement__OnFlightSpeedChange_ActiveMover
0041447B	__freea
00990530 	PtFuncCompare
006D1D30	CGPlayer_C__AcceptResurrectRequest
006EEFF0 	CMovement__OnForceMoveRootChangePacket
006EEEF0	 CMovement__OnChangeHoverPacket
004FAF60	 CGWorldFrame___scalar_deleting_destructor_
006EE300	 CMovement__OnPitchSpeedChange_ActiveMover
00532800	 BattleNetLogin__vFunc1
006EE1C0	 CMovement__OnForceTurnRateSpeedChangePacket
006EF370	 CMovement__OnTimeSyncRequest
006D11C0	CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverStatus
006CDD10 	CGPlayer_C__OnBuySucceeded
006EE210	CMovement__OnMoveSetTurnRate
0077E9A0 	SServerInitialize
006EED70	CMovement__OnWalkChangePacket
006EDB30 	CMovement__OnForceRunSpeedChange
00800510	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ON_CANCEL_EXPECTED_RIDE_VEHICLE_AURA
006EDF40	 CMovement__OnMoveSetSwimBackSpeed
005DEC10	RemoveQuestPointDisplay
0041BBA2 	__freebuf
006EEE50	CMovement__OnFallChangePacket
00616800	 CursorSetCursorMode
006D2DE0	CGPlayer_C__XBuyItem
006EE0D0	 CMovement__OnForceFlightBackSpeedChangePacket
005A5800	 SendGuildBankQueryTabOpcode
0070BE90	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_CUSTOM_ANIM
0047D450	EventUnregisterEx
004D36C0 	NetClient__PushObjMgr
006EDE00	CMovement__OnForceSwimSpeedChange
00417562 	____lc_codepage_func
006EDD60	CMovement__OnMoveSetWalkSpeed
004F4AE0 	C3Spline_CatmullRom__Read
00418030	_localeconv
006EE2B0	 CMovement__OnForcePitchRateChangePacket
0047AE50	 CDataStore__InternalDestroy
006D5FC0	CGPlayer_C__OnTaxiNodeStatus
00589100 	CGPlayer_C__OnLootClearMoney
004F6A40	pCallback
006EDC20	 CMovement__OnForceRunBackSpeedChange
006EE120	 CMovement__OnFlightBackSpeedChange_ActiveMover
00750C90	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PARTYKILLLOG
006EF060	 CMovement__OnCanFlyChangePacket
006EDD10	 CMovement__OnForceWalkSpeedChange
0047D530	EventSetTimer_1
006EDFE0 	CMovement__OnForceFlightSpeedChangePacket
0074B320	 ClntObjMgrSetMovementGlobals
008929A0	unknown_libname_164_0
006817C0 	j_CGxDevice__LogOpen
00411FEE	terminate(void)
00527830	 CGGameUI__HandleTerrainClick
0047AF90	CDataStore__PutInt32AtPos
0047B040 	CDataStore__PutInt16
00401520	MovementInit
004FD200	 DBItemCache__GetItemNameByIndex
0047AFE0	CDataStore_PutByte
0047B100 	CDataStore__PutGuid
0047AEF0	CDataStore__PutInt8AtPos
004FD1E0	 GameObjectStats__GetName
00634AB0	GetMaxPlayersForMap
0047B0A0	 CDataStore__Put
00754560	GetItemTypeCountCallback
005A0F10	 PetStablesClose
009880C0	CMovement__ReCalcCurrentSpeed
0047B160	 CDataStore__PutFloat
0053B8E0	CreatureStats__GetName
005DA5A0	 CGGameUI__GetPartyMember_0
0047AF40	CDataStore__PutInt16AtPos
005138D0 	CGGameUI__GetPartyMember
00412230	__ValidateImageBase
00872320	 BLLLoader__GetExport
00461B50	OsReadFile
00461B90	OsFileWrite
00465F80 	WDataStore__Unk1
005A0AC0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_AUCTION_REMOVED_NOTIFICATION
0047AEA0	 CDataStore__InternalFetchWrite
008927D0	unknown_libname_145_0
00771900 	SErrSetLogCallback
00892837	unknown_libname_146_0
0040F617	 _strtol
0040F8FE	__strtoi64
0040E89E	__fassign_l
00771890	 SErrSetLogTitleString
005CFB20	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_DUEL_WINNER
0088CB07 	_ftell
0041A393	_fflush
004B6920	FillInSolidTexture
0040F640	 _strtoul
0040F927	__strtoui64
004D7750	ClntObjMgrCreate
0095D210 	CMath__GetBitSetCount
0050B010	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SERVER_FIRST_ACHIEVEMENT
004144A0	_strrchr
006EC2C0 	InitMovementGlobals
0041A5A4	___ansicp
007DA3D0	Warden__Tick
005974A0 	CModelComplex__CopyCameras
008934D4	unknown_libname_201
006F1240	 CMoveSpline__CopyFrom
00415975	__getbuf
0070EE80	 CGGameObject_C_virt40
0076BD50	Spell__HasApplyAuraEffect
008CBCC0	 ServerLink__CMD_GRUNT_PCWARNING
004122B0	 __IsNonwritableInCurrentImage
006D7B70	 CGPlayer_C__GetCreatureTracking
0051A230	CGUnit_C__IsFriendlyTowards
00987E30 	CMovementData__CalcDirection
00631FE0	CNetClient__Process
00715E30 	CGUnit_C__EntryHasFlag_0x80
00465F10	GruntLogin__vFunc17
0051A2B0 	CGPlayer_C__GetCoinage
004B4F60	SysMsgAdd
0084E030	 FrameScript_ToNumber
0084E070	FrameScript_tointeger
004F5240	 CMovement__HasSpline_IsNotSplineMover
005FF500	CGCamera_virt00
006DAC10 	CGPlayer_C__virt114
006E8F90	CMovementGlobals__GetLastUpdateTime
00415B58 	__unlock_file
0088E87C	__difftime32
004F7310	 CGPlayer_C__GetFarSightGuid
00718A00	CGUnit_C__GetCreatureRank
00575AB0 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PLAY_DANCE
008CBBF0	CDataStore__CanReadNumBytes
005176F0 	CGItem_C__CanEquipInSlot
0084DFE0	FrameScript_equal
005E7A50	 Packet_PACKET_MSG_INSPECT_HONOR_STATS
0041245E	__callnewh
005E3AC0 	CGQuestInfo_C__GetQuestStepInfo
006CE070	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_INSPECT
006EF630 	CMovement__OnMoveStopAscendPacket
0056C220	 CGUnit_C__GetUnitF58Field_14_4F03C0
008C52E0	BattleNetLogin__vFunc0
00512A00 	CGGameUI__IsPartyMember
00512A30	GetMouseoverGuid
0098C8A0	 CMovement__OnMoveStop
00415AEE	__lock_file
00988DC0	 CMovement__OnStrafeStop
00546150	CGPlayer_C__HasZoneExplored
004D43C0 	CGUnit_C__IsActiveMover
005E0870	GetQuestIdFromIndex
007463E0	 CGUnit_C_virtFC
0076F070	SStrPrintf
0084DF20	FrameScript__IsNumber
006DE330 	CGPlayer_C__GetVisibleItemEntryId
0065C290	GetRow_ClientDB
00512A80 	GetRaidMemberGUID
004CEE50	CGObject_C__IsLocalPlayer
007ECE40	 SkySunGlare
00763BE0	OnKeyUp
005FEDE0	CMovement__IsFalling
004BFCA0 	CameraCreate
006E9240	CMovement__OnSplineMoveToggleWaterWalk
0074B9B0 	CGUnit_C__ToggleMovementFlag2_0x40
006CEAF0	 CGPlayer_C__GetNewContinentID
004011C0	j_ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayer
00512A60 	j_GetPartyGUID
0074B330	MovementGetGlobals
00461B00	OsCloseFile
00689EF0 	CreateCGxDeviceD3d
0074B7B0	AllocCMoveSpline
0084E590	 FrameScript__FindTable
004096D0	C3Spline_Base__Ctor
007DA1C0	 WardenCached__LoadKey
00889E50	GetIntFrom_ppChar
005F9580	 InputControlRegisterScriptFunctions
004DFD00	 CharCreateRegisterScriptFunctions
0041B489	_wcslen
006E45D0	 CGPlayer_C__Initialize
0075B3E0	DbGuildCache__Unpack
004D08A0	 DNameNode__DNameNode
00634E70	QuestCache__Constructor
0084E900	 FrameScript_setfield
0098CF70	CGPetition__Pack
00706430	 CGCorpse_C__CGCorpse_C
007E7BB0	WorldTextInitialize
00615860	 SmartScreenRectClearAllGrids
006B3190	FriendList__FriendList
006CA270 	SHA1__Final2
0077ABA0	SHA1Broken__Final
0040F245	 __initp_misc_cfltcvt_tab
00774C00	CDebugSRWLock__DumpAllEntries
00774C50 	CDebugSCritSect__DumpAllEntries
00706A20	 CGContainer_C__CGContainer_C
00411E84	_fastcopy_I
0040F2F2	 _fastzero_I
00893290	unknown_libname_182_0
008932CE	 unknown_libname_185_0
006D4760	CGPlayer_C__AcceptGuild
006D4CA0	 CGPlayer_C__AcceptQuest
00464A40	ClientConnection__SendCharEnumOpcode
0071C0E0 	CGUnit_C__virt78_0
00403880	CDataStore_Release
00743330	 CGObject_C_virtE4
005C5690	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_MINIGAME_SETUP
006D1E20 	CGGameUI__OpenGossipWindow
0073F540	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_STANDSTATE_UPDATE_0
0040E8F5	__shift
006B54C0	 FriendList__RemoveFriend_0
006D4F80	CGPlayer_C__QuestLogRemoveQuest
0040FAAC 	__unwind_handler
0076E5A0	SMemFree
004C5090	 NTempest__EnsureProperRadians
00575850	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_STOP_DANCE
00632060 	NetClient__DelayedDelete
006D4E60	SendQuestGiverChooseReward
006E9780 	CMovement__OnMonsterMoveFlag_0x200000
006D26C0	 CGPlayer_C__TalkToStableMaster
006D44D0	CGPlayer_C__DeclineGroup
004F5F20 	CGUnitData__GetCharmerOrCreatorGuid
006D62A0	CGPlayer_C__EnableTaxi
005D2050 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SET_FACTION_VISIBLE
004D5B40	 ClntObjMgrUnsetObjMirrorHandler
0047B440	CDataStore__GetFloat
0088ED5A 	std::bad_exception::scalar_deleting_destructor
0040BC2F	 type_info::scalar_deleting_destructor
0088AFF4	 std::exception::scalar_deleting_destructor
0071CA10	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_FLIGHT_SPLINE_SYNC_0
0041B892	___crtGetStringTypeW
006B3FE0 	whois
0073F2B0	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_HEALTH_UPDATE_0
006CD0E0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_AVAILABLE_VOICE_CHANNEL
0088B821	_time
007FDB50 	SpellRec__GetModifiedStatValue
008CBE60	SendSomePacket
00704040	 Trade_C_CancelTrade
00818010	FrameScript_GetVariable
0088E73B	 __strlwr_s_l
005CFC50	CGDuelInfo__CancelDuel
006DB180	 CGPlayer_C__TalkToSpiritGuide
00632540	NetClient__HandleDisconnect
006D2D40 	SellItem
005C54D0	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_MINIGAME_STATE
0088C573	 $LN11_9
0074B7E0	CMoveSpline__Dtor
0088F9E0	unknown_libname_143_0
006D4C10 	CGPlayer_C__QueryQuest
006CF140	CGPlayer_C__OnPetitionDecline
008CA450 	GruntLogin__vFunc25
00414C3D	__fltout2
00716CD0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_FORCE_DISPLAY_UPDATE_0
006D2480	 CGPlayer_C__TalkToNpcPetition
005CEA00	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_OFFER_PETITION_ERROR
004D9590	CancelRealmListQuery
00716D20 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_HEALTH_UPDATE_0_0
0061BA90	 CGItemStats_C__CleanStatNames
006D4540	CGPlayer_C__LeaveGroup
006D2640 	CGPlayer_C__TalkToAuctioneer
008008D0	SendCancelChannelingOpcode
00464730 	ClientConnection__HandleClientCacheVersion
00747910	 VehiclePassenger__ClearDeferredTransitionSpline
006DC9D0	 CGPlayer_C__GetDevText
0071BA60	 CGUnit_C__GetHealthRegenRateFromSpirit
00703E00	Trade_C_BeginTrade
00716940 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_FLIGHT_SPLINE_SYNC_0_0
0040B856	_fast_error_exit
00599E90 	GuildRegistarClose
0084E300	FrameScript_PushFString
006D4D40	 CGPlayer_C__CompleteQuest
006DBDF0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_READ_ITEM_FAILED
004E1740	 CCharCreateInfo__RandomizeCharCustomization
006D3750	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELLDAMAGESHIELD
0058BC50	 CGQuestInfo__ConfirmAcceptQuest
006D4DD0	CGPlayer_C__GiveQuestItems
008C3270 	CompletionRoutine
00411182	unknown_libname_53
0054B5E0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ARENA_OPPONENT_UPDATE
00743300	CGObject_C_virtE8
0086B240 	OsGetNumberOfProcessors
006326D0	NetClient__WCDisconnected
006D2340 	CGPlayer_C__TalkToBanker
004170CE	___crtLCMapStringA
007236C0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_POWER_UPDATE
006CD210	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_VOICE_SET_TALKER_MUTED
0047B380	 CDataStore__GetInt16
00734B00	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_THREAT_CLEAR
007324B0 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_MIRRORIMAGE_DATA
0047B3C0	CDataStore__GetInt
00635A40 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ITEM_TEXT_QUERY_RESPONSE
006D25C0	 CGPlayer_C__TalkToBattlemaster
0040DDCF	___set_flsgetvalue
0088AFE7 	unknown_libname_124_0
007DA4F0	Warden__StateSave
00416834	 ___report_gsfailure
00990230	CGSimpleHealthBar__RemoveMirrorHandlers
008C62B0 	BattleNetLogin__vFunc10
0095D690	DynamicString__Free
007FD900	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_RESET_STATE
007460C0	 CGObject_C__Initialize
0088F034	unknown_libname_135
00415025	 _V6_HeapAlloc
00464410	ClientConnection__HandleAddonInfo
0088E525	 __strupr_s_l
005FCD70	CGInputControl__CGInputControl
008929B7	 unknown_libname_165_0
006B6410	FriendList__DelVoiceIgnore
004D8C60 	CGlueMgr__CreateCharacter
00417309	__free_lc_time
0088EF96	 ___AdjustPointer
00988990	CMovement__FillFromStatus_Falling
00445FD0 	SEH_43B6F0
007D9990	CMap__LoadTexture
007E64D0	 PlayerNameInitialize
0071F210	CGUnit_C__Send_CMSG_MOVE_SPLINE_DONE
006D5860 	CGPlayer_C__OnLootRemoved
00401030	CDataStore__Free
006CBC50	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_QUEST_CONFIRM_ACCEPT
00703F50	Trade_C__AcceptTrade
006B86B0 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_FRIEND_STATUS
0084E6E0	FrameScript__CreateTable
004D8200 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_REALM_SPLIT
004C3830	C3Spline__SetPoints
009870F0 	CMovement__CreateSplineAndSetDest
006B18C0	logout
00716F10	 CGUnit_C__RequestMirrorImageData
006D6B10	CGPlayer_C__BuyPetition
0040D13B 	$LN15
006D6320	CGPlayer_C__QueryTaxiNodes
0095D8F0	 DynamicString__Unknown1
0074D920	CreateCombatLogEntry
00742BB0	 CGUnit_C__Shutdown
0047B340	CDataStore__GetByte
00403460	 LogObjectInfo
004FB080	CGWorldFrame__OnFrameRender
00774970	 SMutex__Create_0
006B5400	FriendList__AddFriend
004D6FC0	ObjDelete
006D1110 	CGPlayer_C__OnQuestGiverQuestComplete
004D8CC0	 CGlueMgr__DeleteCharacter
006D2740	CGPlayer_C__SpellClick
0040DF8D 	__getptd
0058BB60	InitRewRepFields
005ACBF0	SendGetTic****pcode
00548760 	SendWorldStateUITimerUpdate
00774900	SEvent__SEvent
005CFBD0	 CGDuelInfo__AcceptDuel__
004F5090	CClientMoveUpdate__Read
006D63A0 	CGPlayer_C__StartTaxi
0070ED00	Packet_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_PAGETEXT
006D1F20 	CGPlayer_C__TalkToTrainer
00412FA9	___initmbctable
0040BB2F	 __fpmath
006B0DC0	GetRealmName
0041C109	___crtCompareStringA
006D50C0 	QueryQuestgiverStatusMultiple
00683670	CGxDevice__LogOpen
0040F264 	__setdefaultprecision
004F8850	CGUnit_C__GetAuraCount
006D47D0	 CGPlayer_C__DeclineGuild
005A2880	PetitionVendorClose
00986DE0	 CMovement__GetModifiedSplineDuration
004D3700	NetClient__PopObjMgr
00894D9F 	unknown_libname_226_0
0047B400	CDataStore__GetUInt64
008C6E30	 BattlenetLogin__GameAccount_0
0088EEE2	$LN18_4_0
00415E24	 __isleadbyte_l
005DEB60	AddQuestPointDisplay
006EB9D0	 CMovement__OnSplineMoveRoot
006D5000	 Send_CMSG_QUESTGIVER_STATUS_QUERY
006D4450	CGPlayer_C__AcceptGroup
0047BF30 	GxTexDestroy
00748170	VehiclePassenger__FromCDataStore
0070BE30	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_PAGETEXT
006E6F80	CGUnit_C__virtBC
0088AFD1 	std::exception::dtor_exception
006DC010	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_TIME_SYNC_REQ
00464AB0	 ClientConnection__SendPlayerLoginOpcode
006D4F00	SendPushQuestToParty
008CA360 	GruntLogin__vFunc6
0047B6B0	CDataStore__ReadBytes
004172C9	 ___crtGetStringTypeA
0076D740	UpdateGameTime
004034F0	SendErrorLog
008CA1D0 	GruntLogin__vFunc1
006081B0	GetCurrentQuestGiverGUID
00723490	 CGUnit_C__GetAuraCaster
0074B510	CallObjectVFunc16
00414359	 _isalnum
00635230	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_QUEST_QUERY_RESPONSE
00411C9F 	__handle_qnan2
0074B340	CallVFunc59OnObject
0060C1F0	 GetUnitFromName
00667EF0	OsCreateDirectory
0071CA50	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_LOOT_LIST
0071AF70	CGUnit_C__GetShapeshiftFormId
00414F50 	__allmul
006707C0	 TSHashTable_DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalNew
007235C0 	OnUnitMoveEventNoActive
007E28E0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_LOGIN_SETTIMESPEED
0060B060	GetUnitByKeyword
00754D00 	CGBag_C__GetItemTypeCount
006E8FC0	CMovement__field_D0
0074B590	 CGObject_C__GetObjectFacingByGuid
0040E888	__positive
006CEFB0	 CGPlayer_C__IsGiftWrapping
0098B5B0	 CMovement__ToggleMovementFlag2_0x40
0072D0B0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CLIENT_CONTROL_UPDATE
0041D5F0	unknown_libname_122
0071CAB0 	Packet_PACKET_MSG_MOVE_TIME_SKIPPED
004141EA	_isxdigit
00670270	 DBCache_CreatureStats__InternalNew
004D37E0	ClntObjMgrGetMapID
00635480 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_QUERY_RESPONSE
00513660	 CGGameUI__GetCursorItem
00715400	 CGUnit_C__SetCurrentSpellDestLocation
004F8870	 CGUnit_C__GetAuraSpellId
0088E133	__localtime32
0088DEE2	 __gmtime32
00635390	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PETITION_QUERY_RESPONSE
006F10D0 	CMovement__OnSetRunMode
00414003	_isalpha
008CAA30	 GruntLogin__vFunc40
004F4460	CMovementData__GetPosition
00986E80	 CMovement__GetJumpVelocity
00670970	DBCache_NpcText__InternalNew
0071BCE0 	CGUnit_C__IsInFrontOfTargetWithGuid
007434E0	CGObject_C_virtB4
0074B430 	MovementGetTransportMatrixInternal
0083DE50	SMemAlignedAlloc
009C28D0 	BNetDll__GetProcFromOrdinal
00600C20	CGCamera_virt04
0074B4C0	 MovementGetTransportMatrix
007072B0	GetBagFamily
008C3300	 unknown_libname_231
006359E0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GUILD_QUERY_RESPONSE_0
007E29C0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GAMETIME_UPDATE
0047B300	CDataStore__PutString
00741C90 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_THREAT_UPDATE
00715AC0	 CGUnit_C__ToggleFieldB70_Flag_0x200
006EBC20	 CMovement__HandleSplinePackets_1235_1236
00753730	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_DESTRUCTIBLE_BUILDING_DAMAGE
007164B0	 CMovement__WriteMovementStatusToPacket
00741B60	 Packet_PACKET_MSG_MOVE_WATER_WALK_0_0
004D3650	ObjectAllocAddHeap
006B0BC0 	ClientServices_ClearMessageHandler
00741BC0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPLINE_SET_PITCH_RATE
0050D8A0	 Lua_SendSystemMessage
004140F5	_islower
00634A80	GetMapResetTime
004F5960 	CGWorldFrame__GetActiveCamera
00715B50	CGUnit_C__virtC8
00415BB8	 __fileno
0053C5B0	HasSpell
007AE4C0	WMORoot__IsGroupLoaded
0074B3F0 	CallVFunc57OnObject
004D3790	ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayer
00892A88	 unknown_libname_170_0
00411C4C	__handle_qnan1
00414264	_isspace
00987460 	CMovement__ToggleMovementFlag_0x40000000_Hover
0084E1F0	 FrameScript_tothread
0041006D	__errno
00892A2C	 unknown_libname_168_0
004143D8	_isprint
006EE550	 CMovement__OnSetFacing
00410080	___doserrno
00743530	 CGObject_C_virtB8
00987490	CMovement__GetGroundNormal
004F42A0	 CMovementInfo__SetFacing
00741C30	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPLINE_MOVE_UNSET_FLYING
004B7020	GetTexture_0
004C36F0 	C3Spline__GetVectorAtIndex
0070F940	CGGameObject_C_virt18
0088D5EB 	_ferror
007E2B40	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GAMETIME_SET
00741B00	 Packet__2
00600CC0	CGCamera_virt08
0052BC50	GetPartyMemberGUID
005CA0F0 	UpdateGuildRoster
0057B8D0	CGBankInfo__OnCloseBank
00565510	 CGUnit_C__GetAuraFlags
00707180	GetPageTextId
0041335B	 ___sbh_heap_init
00415B8E	__unlock_file2
00401A10	 ErrorDisplayFilterCallback
0059FF40	Packet_PACKET_MSG_AUCTION_HELLO
008CA260 	GruntLogin__vFunc5
00892A45	unknown_libname_169_0
00717B20	 CGUnit_C__GetModel
0077F6B0	waterParticulates
00732450	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_MOVE_KNOCK_BACK
00767440	CVar__Lookup
007300A0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_AURA_UPDATE
006E9050	 CPlayerMoveEvent__FromMoveStatus
00608180	GetArenaGUID
006EEB80	 CMovement__OnStartSwim
0098B570	CMovement__ToggleMovementFlag2_0x80
0074B810 	CGUnit_C__virtD4
00802C30	Spell_C__GetSpellRange
00415B2A	 __lock_file2
00718AC0	CGUnit_C_virt5C
004142DC	_ispunct
006713E0 	 TSHashTable_DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalNew
0047CC20 	PropGet
004F6210	CGUnit_C__GetVehicleRecPtr
005496D0	 SetBattleFieldGuid
00414452	_iscntrl
0041416D	_isdigit
007071D0 	GetItemName
00548D10	GetWorldState
006BEFB0	 TSHashTable_BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC_HASHKEY_PTR___InternalNew
006F1080	 CGUnit_C__OnTurnStop
007451B0	CGObject_C_virt20
004C4E90	 NTempest__CMath__log2_
007E2840	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GAMESPEED_SET
006B0F40 	ClientServices_GetErrorToken
006EE5D0	CMovement__OnMoveRoot
005DEC70 	GetQuestTitleText
0080A3A0	 TSHashTable_ITEMCOOLDOWNHASHNODE_HASHKEY_NONE___InternalNew
00987440	 CMovement__ToggleMovementFlag_0x20000000_FeatherFall
005725C0	 Packet_PACKET_MSG_NOTIFY_PARTY_SQUELCH
0071AF90	 CGUnit_C__GuidA20_Is_NonZero
00737B20	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_THREAT_REMOVE
00715F70	 CGUnit_C__EntryHasFlag_0x800
0077F700	detailDoodadAlpha
0098B710	 CMovement__DisableHover
007FDC60	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SET_PCT_SPELL_MODIFIER
006CD770	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_TALENTS_INFO
0047BF50	HandleCreate
0088FA80	 __inc
006EE700	CMovement__On_MSG_1234_Packet
0041407D	_isupper
008CAC50 	GruntLogin__vFunc47
006EE590	CMovement__OnSetPitch
006E9320	 IsDistBetweenEnoughToFall
0040F28D	__ms_p5_test_fdiv
0057BFD0	 Lua_SetZoom
00600D60	CGCamera_virt0C
0098B590	 CMovement__ToggleMovementFlag2_0x100
006EE180	 CMovement__OnFlightBackSpeedChange
007DA5C0	WardenCachedModule__Copy
005A4270 	SetGuildBankGuid
00670420	 TSHashTable_DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalNew
009873F0 	CMovement__ToggleMovementFlag_0x10000000_WaterWalk
00770D50	 SSignature__Initialize
004A8D00	j_ILayerPaint
00890C8D	 _rt_probe_read4(x)
00402910	WowClientDestroy
0040BC0B	j__atol
0040FB98 	__NLG_Notify1
00881370	j_CGUnit_C_virtCC
009C71B0	SEH_74CF30
009C6B51 	SEH_4441F0
009C7408	SEH_451F80
009C6F28	SEH_446450
009C73F6	 SEH_450B10
009C5EF8	SEH_431DB0
009C74C8	SEH_754E00
009C5B11	 SEH_459A60
009C6D2B	SEH_45A650
009C63B1	SEH_4377A0_0
009C63F1	 SEH_437B50
009C64E2	SEH_439A20
009C6846	SEH_71B370
009C7533	 unknown_libname_240_0
009C7190	SEH_44C740
009C69EA	SEH_442C40
009C67FE 	SEH_43F930
009C61F0	SEH_433840
009C67A0	SEH_43F850
009C7208	 SEH_44F830
009C6ED0	unknown_libname_233_0
009C6548	SEH_4567C0
009C6781 	SEH_43F7B0
009C7559	SEH_45BC70
009C5B31	SEH_431940
009C7591	 SEH_45BDE0
009C6391	SEH_437340
009C6B89	SEH_444430
009C641E	 SEH_4383E0
009C7238	SEH_45B0F0
009C6E07	SEH_445980
009C6DC3	 SEH_445390
009C65E9	SEH_716750
009C6368	SEH_45BD40
009C60A8	 SEH_42E820
009C7116	SEH_44A1F0
009C6320	SEH_436770
009C75C1	 SEH_45BE80
009C6A29	SEH_443110
009C6310	SEH_435940
009C70CB	 SEH_454860
009C62B1	SEH_434F40
009C6C5F	SEH_4449C0
009C5ED8	 SEH_427570
009C6588	SEH_43A730
009C5EA3	SEH_427020
009C6761	 SEH_43F710
009C634E	SEH_436D50
009C6CEF	SEH_7209A0
009C6443	 SEH_4385B0
009C608B	SEH_707470
009C6EA8	SEH_4462B0
009C6D76	 SEH_445120
009C6629	SEH_43B870
009C76A8	SEH_87FA10
009C5D7B	 unknown_libname_238_0
009C6931	SEH_71CC40
009C6E48	SEH_445F50
009C70B4 	SEH_449720
009C76C0	SEH_85CD90
009C72CC	SEH_44F530
009C5AF1	 unknown_libname_239_0
009C5D61	SEH_457280
009C6FF0	 unknown_libname_234_0
009C6FB3	SEH_447A50
009C6528	SEH_457020
009C5D3E 	SEH_456D90
009C5F18	SEH_427C60
009C60E9	SEH_42E930
009C6F88	 SEH_447610
009C5F58	SEH_702110
009C5B59	SEH_435090
009C76E9	 SEH_85D720
009C5A48	SEH_41C390
009C7711	SEH_85DA80
009C6A90	 SEH_4437B0
009C6221	SEH_433DF0
009C772B	SEH_85E370
009C5A60	 SEH_432A90
009C5D08	SEH_456D10
009C5CF0	SEH_456C60
009C5B83	 SEH_713660
009C6F0C	SEH_446790
009C650E	SEH_439B70
009C5B98	 SEH_43CF20
009C6490	SEH_439520
009C775E	SEH_85E7C0
009C6D13	 SEH_43C5E0
009C6E78	SEH_446150
009C6AD8	SEH_7431E0
009C5BB8	 SEH_713D00
009C7778	SEH_85E870
009C5BF0	SEH_45A500
009C6291	 SEH_434D90
009C6993	[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]
009C5A30 	SEH_41BDE0
009C6260	SEH_434350
009C606B	SEH_707360
009C6108	 SEH_430200
009C7168	SEH_44C560
009C6738	SEH_43F120
009C5F98	 SEH_42A550
009C5CE0	SEH_456A10
009C6D54	SEH_4450D0
009C6200	 SEH_433BB0
009C72A0	SEH_44E440
009C6671	SEH_43DAB0
009C61E0	 SEH_432690
009C6048	SEH_729210
009C6C78	SEH_7205A0
009C6128	 SEH_45A980
009C6250	SEH_434270
009C6230	SEH_433F50
009C6140	 SEH_4316B0
009C5AB1	SEH_42F5D0
009C74A8	SEH_444F40
009C5CCE	 SEH_455B20
009C6240	SEH_434030
009C61C8	SEH_4277A0
009C5C98	 SEH_45B570
009C6C98	SEH_7207A0
009C66F8	SEH_43E330
009C5C78	 SEH_714890
009C6478	SEH_438CC0
009C61A0	SEH_431D20
009C725B	 SEH_72BA20
009C63D1	SEH_437700
009C6161	SEH_431A60
009C6568	 SEH_715720
009C6031	SEH_706610
009C5C58	SEH_45B0F0_0
009C5C46	 [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]@[email protected]@@[email protected]@@[email protected]@[email protected][email protected]@[email protected]@@[email protected]@[email protected]@Z
009C65B1 	SEH_440AC0
009C7016	SEH_725890
009C6181	SEH_431B70
009C6F68	 SEH_422140
009C6270	SEH_434610
009C6463	SEH_7135F0
009C66DC	 SEH_43E1D0
0088B05A	j_CDataStore_alloc
00414DD8	_has_osfxsr_set
00774680 	std::_Iterator_base_secure::_Has_container(void)
00892A00	 unknown_libname_166_0
006352A0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PAGE_TEXT_QUERY_RESPONSE
00635210	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_NPC_TEXT_UPDATE
006354D0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CHEAT_DUMP_ITEMS_DEBUG_ONLY_RESPONSE
006351B0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_QUERY_RESPONSE
00635190	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ITEM_NAME_QUERY_RESPONSE
006351D0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CREATURE_QUERY_RESPONSE_0
008889B0	 ClientServices_GetCurrent
0084E280	FrameScript_pushnil
006E90E0	 CMovement__CreateMovementStatus_NoMovementFlags0x88000200
006354F0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_INVALIDATE_DANCE
0088B85A	_srand
004C21B0	 C44Matrix__Translate
00410CC2	_vsprintf
0088C2D6	_vfprintf
006CED80 	CGPlayer_C__OnLootItemNotify
00676010	 DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
0040C8FA 	_atexit
00414DCF	__fptrap
00809000	 Spell_C__GetSpellCooldown_Proxy
0075EE60	CMovement__GroundNormal
008CAC10 	GruntLogin__vFunc34
00772A80	CConsole__PrintError
004D7F60	 SetAccountName
00427A90	a2Xsc
0058A870	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GOSSIP_POI
00403340	ClientIdle
006D3730	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELLLOGEXECUTE_0
004D5EF0	 CGObject_C__GetFacing_Override
004D76E0	ClntObjMgrInitialize
00411957 	__raise_exc
0040F224	__cfltcvt
0040D161	__exit
00802090	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PET_TAME_FAILURE
004FB990	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_UPDATE_INSTANCE_OWNERSHIP
00768AE0	 ConsoleCommandWriteHelp
00675EE0	 DBCache_CreatureStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_CreatureStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
0050EBC0 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GM_MESSAGECHAT
005A4AB0	 Packet_PACKET_MSG_GUILD_BANK_MONEY_WITHDRAWN
006B8FC0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_UPDATE_ACCOUNT_DATA_COMPLETE
008CCEE0	 InitSomePacket
00403EC0	CDataStore__InitPacket2
0041A35B	$LN24_2
009C4000 	__CIexp_pentium4
008942A0	__CIasin_pentium4
009C42C0	 __CIcos_pentium4
008948D0	__CItan_pentium4
009C4760	 __CIlog_pentium4
00892D30	__CIacos_pentium4
008CA3E0	 GruntLogin__vFunc9
0084DBD0	FrameScript_GetTop
0070BA00	 CGGameObject_C__unkFunc
0047D790	EventUnregister
00465530	 GruntLogin__vFunc12
007192C0	CGUnit_C__CanGossip
005D4620	 CGPetInfo__PetAttackTarget
00404B00	LogZoneInfo
00747900	 UnitF58__RemoveFlags_0x8
007DA8C0	SetWardenPacketHandler
006B8700	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CONTACT_LIST
0058BB90	InitRewRepShowMask
00412120 	__unlock
005138B0	UpdateInstanceOwnershipPacket
008CA540	 GruntLogin__vFunc28
00419DC9	__unlock_fhandle
005F95F0	 CInputControl__RemoveFlags_0x11000
007187F0	 CMovement__OnKnockbackPacket
006E9280	CMovement__AddTimeSkipped
0070CBA0 	Level2Object_SetupDescriptorBounds
0041AF8C	__isindst
00774810	 SMutex__Release
008005A0	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_UNKNOWN_1215
0074B730	 MovementAddTransport
0086D6D0	OsTlsGetValue
0047B6F0	 CmdLineGetBool
004283A0	unknown_libname_123
0086C4E0	__loaddll
0086B280 	OsSleep
007F4930	DisplayQuestPoint
0041AF83	$LN9_2
0041AFC4	 $LN7_4
00401140	CDataStore__GetInt8_2
00682CF0	 CGxDevice__NullOutF58
008CA570	GruntLogin__vFunc27
00714AC0	 CGUnit_C__Field_A30_Has_0x400
004D37C0	CGCamera_Unknown4
006CC910	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_INVITE
0040E0B1	$LN19
00412BB3	 $LN13_4
00412F70	$LN27_1
00676AC0	DBCache_Warden
006B0940	 ClientServices_Disconnect
005FE400	pitchLimit
00410FB4	 __initp_misc_winsig
004B94E0	HashNewTexture_0
0056DA60	 CGPlayer_C__TalkToMailbox
005DCF00	 CGTradeSkillInfo__SetSubClassFilter
006763A0	 DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT__0
00744150 	CGxDevice__BuildSelectionMatrix
007156A0	CGUnit_C_virt74
008CAFE0 	GruntLogin__vFunc39
0088CE11	_fread
008B7DA0	WowClientDB__GetRow
0088B867 	_rand
00716D80	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PRE_RESURRECT
0084E4D0	 FrameScript_pushboolean
004F5720	MirrorInitialize
0040C8BE	 __onexit
008CAB10	GruntLogin__vFunc45
004F16F0	__cfltcvt_init_85_0
004A8BA0 	ILayerPaint
00571A10	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_RECEIVED_MAIL
004D5EA0	 CGObject_C__GetPosition
00959DE0	CGObject_C__virt98
0076E5D0	 DllMain(x_x_x)
00726280	CGUnit_C__OnChannelUpdate
00413F32	 _seh_longjmp_unwind4(x)
004268C0	BattleNetLogin__vFunc24
0076E780	 SStrCmpI
0076E760	SStrCmpN
00773990	SCmdProcessCommandLine
0061B5B0 	CGItemStats_C__Create
00763C10	closeconsole
0088BC83	__vsnprintf
00410E29 	_vsprintf_s
005977C0	CModelComplex__CModelComplex_0
006E9250	 CMovement__OnSplineMoveToggleFeatherFall
00893AD9	 unknown_libname_207_0
005FD1D0	CInputControl__Ctor
006CE260	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELLINSTAKILLLOG
00532AF0	CGxDevice__Caps
0054B610 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_ENTRY_INVITE
0041334F	$LN11_3
004FB530 	CGameUI__Signal_EVENT_LANGUAGE_LIST_CHANGED
00714B20	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_UNKNOWN_1240
005A7CB0	 CGameUI__Signal_EVENT_ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_STATE
00716050	 CGUnit_C__SetPredictedHealth
00401190	CDataStore_GetPosition
0040FBC0 	__NLG_Call
0041237F	__crtInitCritSecNoSpinCount(x_x)
006E6F10	 CGUnit_C__GetPosition
0040FBA1	__NLG_Notify
00676730	 DBCache_PetNameCache_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_PetNameCache_int_HASHKEY_INT_
00716160 	CGUnitData__HasAuraState
004899F0	CGObject_C_virt54
007D9A20	 LoadMapChunk
00936900	CDataStore__InternalFetchRead
0086D6E0	 OsTlsSetValue
005774B0	CGUnitData__GetEffectiveStat
004128F7	 __ismbblead
006E6F40	CGUnit_C__UpdateFacing
008CA0B0	 GruntLogin__vFunc0
0041C641	__mbschr
009C4E23	__mbscspn
009C3833 	__mbsupr_s
009C4A90	__mbsrchr
008958CF	__mbsicmp
0088ED3C	 _strcoll
0088E9C1	_strtod
0070BAC0	 CGGameObject_C__CloseInteraction
00401130	CDataStore__Finalize
009872B0 	CMovement__ClearMovementFlag_0x8000000
008CABF0	GruntLogin__vFunc19
007DA4B0 	Warden__MemAlloc
00714150	CGGameObject_C__Shutdown
006E8EE0	 ClientInitializeGame_0
007673F0	CVar__Destroy
008CA4D0	 GruntLogin__vFunc26
0088CE07	$LN12_7_0
006E9640	 CMovement__SetSplineFaceData_VectorPos
0084E2D0	 FrameScript_pushinteger
004658D0	LoginBase__Ctor
005D6D90	 InitPetPacketHandlers
008CAC00	GruntLogin__vFunc20
0088C5C4	 __callthreadstartex
008CA9B0	GruntLogin__vFunc37
006E6FA0	 CGUnit_C_virtB4
0058A840	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GOSSIP_COMPLETE
0040C932 	__finite
006348B0	dbcLoadFunction
008CAB40	GruntLogin__vFunc42
00407870 	InstallGameConsoleCommands
0041BB98	$LN14_7
008915FA	$LN15_6
0041A3DC 	$LN8_3
0088CB6B	$LN8_8_0
0041B664	$LN16_2
0088B56B	$LN18_2_0
0088C11B 	$LN12_5
0088C965	$LN11_12_0
004152C9	$LN14_4
006E9230	 MovementGlobalsGetField_12C
006CE3B0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELLBREAKLOG_0
0076F6C0	strToUpper
0076F6E0	 SStrLower
004669A0	CDataStore__CreateFromData
007DA4D0	 Warden__MemFree
00676140	 DBCache_NPCText_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_NPCText_int_HASHKEY_INT_
00635710 	SetClientCacheVersion
0088C125	_fopen
0081B530	 FrameScript__SignalEvent
005AF6C0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_EQUIPMENT_SET_SAVED
00676860	DBCache_Petition
004FAF90 	CGWorldFrame__RenderWorld
0040CF0A	___crtExitProcess
0040DF0D	 $LN10
0040E0BD	$LN23
007432E0	CGObject_C_virt9C
0041AB00	 $LN38_0
008CA420	GruntLogin__vFunc11
007D7F50	 WMOGroup__ReadRequiredChunks
00892701	unknown_libname_180_0
00410EC5 	__ctrlfp
00415E68	_iswdigit
005A7CC0	 CGameUI__Signal_EVENT_ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_COOLDOWN
006E96A0	 CMovement__SetSplineFaceData_FacingAngle
006EBD30	 CMovementData__CMovementData
006CEE50	__RTC_SetErrorFunc
00771040	 SErrInitialize
00773A30	OsGetCurrentModuleHandle
006E6F60	 CGUnit_C__GetFacing
009C28B0	BNetDll__GetProcAddressFromName
007062C0 	AreaListInitialize
007E2BD0	ClientInitializeGameTime
004FB540	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_CHANNEL_MEMBER_COUNT
00888860	OsSendPacket
0040E368 	__SEH_prolog4
00465550	GruntLogin__vFunc13
0073AD60	 CGUnit_C_virt78
0040BC10	__atoi64
0040BBFA	_atol
00745E60	 CGObject_C__CGObject_C
004D5F90	CGObject_C_virtD8
0040E8DE	 __fassign
0041A15F	_mbtowc
009C3F24	_wcstombs
0041BCBA	 __mbsnbicoll
009C3719	__mbsnicmp
0040D181	__c_exit
00411549	 __set_exp
00631FA0	NetClient__SetMessageHandler
00774620	 SCritSect__SCritSect
00482970	C3Vector__Add
009C0CC0	bnetvfunc3
009872A0 	CMovement__SetMovementFlag_0x8000000
008CAFA0	GruntLogin__vFunc36
006F5900 	CreateObjField_CC
00817FD0	FrameScript_UnregisterFunction
0041B585 	$LN10_5
0088B819	$LN17_0_0
00707360	CGItem_C__GetItemEntry
00401050 	CDataStore_GenPacket
006CC560	 Packet_PACKET_MSG_TABARDVENDOR_ACTIVATE
0040FA8C	__global_unwind2
00418013 	_strftime
0088B333	__CreateFrameInfo
006EF680	 CMovement__OnFallLand_OnHeartbeat
004D4EA0	CGObject_C__PostInit
006E83B0 	PlayerClientInitialize
0054B7A0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_INVITE
008934A1	 unknown_libname_200_0
008A1420	CGUnit_C_virtCC
007152B0	 CDataStore__ReadPackedVector3
0088B0E8	___CxxFrameHandler3
005D3090 	CGameUI__Signal_EVENT_PET_BAR_UPDATE_COOLDOWN
008100E0	 Spell_C__SystemInitialize
006351F0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_ITEM_QUERY_MULTIPLE_RESPONSE
00464780	 ClientConnection__HandleCharacterLoginFailed
00512570	 CGGameUI__OpenGuildInvite
0040CF1F	__lockexit
0040CF28	 __unlockexit
006D6640	CGPlayer_C__GetSoulstone
0088DB80	__CIsqrt
00413F98 	_EH4_LocalUnwind(x_x_x_x)
00743640	CGObject_C__SetupDescriptorBounds
008C6A60 	BattleNetLogin__vFunc23
004D5EE0	CGObject_C__GetFacing
00415C94	 __get_printf_count_output
00709440	CGItem_C__Initialize
00707150	 CGItem_C_virt5C
006B3280	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_WHOIS
00744DB0	 CGObject_C__Enable
0040D190	__init_pointers
004D5FF0	 CGObject_C_virtAC
007053A0	CGDynamicObject_C__CGDynamicObject_C
00894D36 	__EH_prolog3
0084F280	FrameScript_DisplayError
006E9670	 CMovement__SetSplineFaceData_GuidTarget
00675DB0	 DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
00676D20 	DBCache_Dance
008928DD	unknown_libname_155_0
0040C90C	__copysign
0056DBC0 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_MEETINGSTONE_COMPLETE
006E6EF0	 CGUnit_C__UpdatePosition
004829A0	C3Vector__Subtract
00631F90	 ClientServices__GetSessionKey
00873F50	__RTC_NumErrors
006CC410	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GUILD_DECLINE
005FAC60	CGInputControl__EnterWorld
00465600 	GruntLogin__vFunc16
00894D69	__EH_prolog3_catch
006E6FC0	 CGPlayer_C__virt128
0054B7F0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_STATE_CHANGE
00413F7E	 _EH4_GlobalUnwind(x)
00769220	__uncaught_exception(void)_1
00407E90 	__uncaught_exception(void)
007FD620	__uncaught_exception(void)_0
006CEB00 	__uncaught_exception(void)_2
007D7020	MapArea__SubmitLoadCallback
007660D0 	UnregisterHandlers_1
004C1510	SecureRandom__Seed
0040DD34	 __encoded_null
007691C0	ConsoleCommandInitialize
008CA400	 GruntLogin__vFunc10
006E9130	CMovement__OnSplineSetRunBackSpeed
006E9110 	CMovement__OnSplineSetRunSpeed
006E9170	 CMovement__OnSplineSetSwimSpeed
006E91B0	 CMovement__OnSplineSetFlightSpeed
006E91F0	 CMovement__OnSplineSetTurnRate
006E9210	 CMovement__OnSplineSetPitchRate
006E9150	 CMovement__OnSplineSetWalkSpeed
006E9190	 CMovement__OnSplineSetSwimBackSpeed
006E91D0	 CMovement__OnSplineSetFlightBackSpeed
00773870	SCmdGetBool
00676270 	 DBCache_NameCache_unsigned___int64_CHashKeyGUID___DBCache_NameCache_unsigned___int64_CHashKeyGUID_
00675C80 	DBCache_ItemText
006337D0	ClientDb_RegisterBase
00893D01	 unknown_libname_217_0
00513380	CGGameUI__ShowCombatFeedback_0
00401010 	CDataStore__Alloc
004D5FA0	CGObject_C_virtA4
006E6F70	 CGUnit_C__GetTransportGuid
0041506B	$LN8_2
00411392	$LN12
00416A34 	$LN24_1
00416BD9	$LN48
0041301D	$LN14_3
008C52D0	 BattleNetLogin__vFunc18
006EEEC0	CMovement__OnSetFeatherFall
006CC3B0 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GUILD_INVITE
007140A0	CGGameObject_C__Initialize
005CFDD0 	CGDuelInfo__InitializeGame
004D5F20	CGObject_C__TranslateRotation
00682D20 	GxDevice__GetCaps
00407F80	C44Matrix__Copy
00676BF0	 DBCache_ArenaTeam
0095D680	DynamicString__DynamicString
008CA140	 GruntLogin__vFunc2
00521040	CGWorldFrame__CreateFrames
0084E560	 FrameScript__GetTable
006CD1B0	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_VOICE_SESSION_LEAVE
0040DE01 	__fls_setvalue(x_x)
00419F81	$LN31
004F4C50	CMovementStatus__ctor
004D5F10 	CGObject_C_virt3C
0040C7C6	__invalid_parameter_noinfo
00407F40	 C44Matrix__CreateIdentityMatrix
006CEF80	CGPlayer_C__CancelGiftWrap
00415E09 	_wctomb_s
007207C0	CGUnit_C__PlayEmotes
0040CEC0	__amsg_exit
0089330B 	unknown_libname_188_0
0040BC21	type_info::dtor_type_info
00633440 	NetEventQueue__Ctor
00892A15	unknown_libname_167_0
008CAB30	 GruntLogin__vFunc44
009C4470	__CIatan_pentium4
006CB5F0	SHA1__Init
00676600 	 DBCache_PageTextCache_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_PageTextCache_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
00410093 	__dosmaperr
00465520	GruntLogin__vFunc3
00670650	 DBCache_ItemName__InternalNew
008CAAF0	GruntLogin__vFunc43
00465730 	GruntLogin__vFunc31
005A7A80	CGActionBar__HideGrid
00465740	 GruntLogin__vFunc32
005CFA50	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_DUEL_COUNTDOWN
007F6990 	GetGameTableValue
00540650	IsValidSpell
00800770	 SpellRec__IsModifiedStat
00410EB9	__clrfp
005FE4E0	 CGCamera__CreateViewFromCamera
00765FF0	RegisterHandlers_1
006E8F70 	MovementGlobalsSetField_130
008CA9F0	GruntLogin__vFunc38
005E08A0 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_QUERY_TIME_RESPONSE
00631FC0	 CNetClient__ResetHandler
005F95E0	CInputControl__RemoveFlags_0xF0000
0088B096 	unknown_libname_125
0074B9A0	CGUnit_C__HasMovementFlags2_0x1
006D3200 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELLLOGMISS_0
0084FDD0	RegisterLuaApi
004D3870 	CDataStore__GetInt8_3
00410EAE	__statfp
005528D0	Packet__3
0040BD6E 	_seh_longjmp_unwind(x)
0077F690	waterRipples
00754CD0	 CGBag_C__FindItem
006CDEB0	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SET_PROFICIENCY
005758A0 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_LEARNED_DANCE_MOVES
006CBD10	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GROUP_CANCEL
0054B750	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_EJECT_PENDING
0080DA40	 Spell_C_CastSpell
0060C1C0	GetGuidByKeyword_0
004D5F70	 CGObject_C_virtD4
0053B3F0	ClearPetSpellInfo
0040DDB4	 __fls_getvalue(x)
004032A0	timingInfo
005D3080	CGPetInfo__HideGrid
004647E0 	ClientConnection__HandleCharacterCreate
00415E5A	_isleadbyte
0088D7CC 	__ismbcspace
009C4D4B	__mbctolower
0088DB69	_atof
0040E912	 __forcdecpt
009C0CB0	bnetvfunc2
00631F70	 CNetClient__SetUserNameAndSessionKey
004038F0	 ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObj
006E6ED0	CGUnit_C__virtAC
0084E2A0	 FrameScript_PushNumber
006791B0	 DBCache_WardenCachedModule__InternalDelete
00679180	 DBCache_ItemTextCache__InternalDelete
00678FA0	 TSHashTable_DBCache_GameObjectStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalDelete
00678F70 	DBCache_CreatureStats__InternalDelete
006790F0	 DBCache_PageTextCache__InternalDelete
006791E0	 DBCache_ArenaTeamCache__InternalDelete
00679090	 DBCache_GuildStats__InternalDelete
00679120	 DBCache_PetNameCache__InternalDelete
00679060	 DBCache_NameCache__InternalDelete
00679000	 TSHashTable_DBCache_ItemStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalDelete
006790C0 	DBCache_QuestCache__InternalDelete
00679150	 TSHashTable_DBCache_CGPetition_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCACHEHASH_HASHKEY_INT___InternalDelete
00678FD0 	DBCache_ItemName__InternalDelete
00679030	 DBCache_NpcText__InternalDelete
006BEF80	 TSHashTable_BATCHEDRENDERFONTDESC_HASHKEY_PTR___InternalDelete
0080A400 	TSHashTable_ITEMCOOLDOWNHASHNODE_HASHKEY_NONE___InternalDelete
00679210 	DBCache_DanceCache__InternalDelete
0088C2CC	$LN18_3
0088C4C9	 $LN10_6
0047B720	CmdLineProcess
00401FD0	EnableCallback
007FEF10 	GetSpellFailedEventString
0070AF80	CGItem_C__PostInit
006D3EF0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELLENERGIZELOG_0
006D3C10	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELLNONMELEEDAMAGELOG
006D3DD0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELLHEALLOG_0
007BFE40	MapMem__Alloc
00406DA0	 CDataStore__PutVector3
009881D0	 CMovement__UpdatePositionFacingPitchAnchors
00715A80	 CGUnit_C__SetCurrentSpellAndCastId
00768340	CVar__Initialize
00707DB0 	Win95IsDebuggerPresent(void)
0040E3AD	__SEH_epilog4
00771870	 CGame_SetLastError
0047D770	EventRegister
00415E76	_iswspace
00676990 	 DBCache_GuildStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_GuildStats_C_int_HASHKEY_INT_
0041A20C 	$LN13_8
00890C84	$LN19_7_0
0041A38A	$LN20_1
00635B40	 InitQueryHandlers
00716AD0	ClientServices_SetMessageHandler
009C0D10 	SetBattleNetDllImports
00817F90	FrameScript_RegisterFunction
0040D150 	$LN27
0050F420	CDataStore__ReadInt32
00990560	GetWMOAreaRec
006CC440 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GUILD_INFO
00765400	settings
00401170	 CDataStore_GetInt
00706AD0	CGItem_C__GetBag
008C8DE0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_UNKNOWN_1276
00401B00	FrameScript__Reload
00764E80 	clear
0088BE0D	_sscanf
006764D0	 DBCache_QuestCache_int_HASHKEY_INT___DBCache_QuestCache_int_HASHKEY_INT_
0076DD00 	CDataStore__PutPackedGuid
004121EF	$LN14_1
00419DC0	$LN11_5
00419EBE 	$LN35
004D5F00	CGObject_C__GetScale
0077AAA0	SHA1Broken__Init
00754A80 	CGBag_C__FindItemOfClass
0071B9F0	 CGUnit_C__GetManaRegenRateFromSpirit
0047C080	NDCToDDCHeight
004010D0 	CDataStore__IsRead
00895A62	__frnd
008888F0	CreateSocket
005D6F10 	CGameUI__Signal_EVENT_BAG_UPDATE_COOLDOWN
00891A60	__CIpow_pentium4
00413F4E 	_EH4_CallFilterFunc(x_x)
004D5FE0	CGObject_C__virtCC
00938600	 fptc
004F61D0	CGUnit_C__GetDistanceToPos
007048D0	 Trade_C_Initialize
007188F0	CGUnit_C__OnMoveUnRoot
0040BC4B	 unknown_libname_1
006EBF70	CMovement__OnSplineStartSwim
0041B43D	 ___initconout
0040D172	__cexit
00514080	CGUnit_C__IsHatedTowards
006CDF00 	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PLAYER_SKINNED
00615020	SignalEvent
00753710	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_PERIODICAURALOG_0
0050EBA0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_MESSAGECHAT
006CE3D0	 Packet_PACKET_SMSG_SPELLORDAMAGE_IMMUNE
0040EB69	__cftoe
00716470	 CGUnit_C__GetGroundNormal
006D71E0	GetModalNextSpell
004FBA10	 GetTimeString
005A7A70	CGActionBar__ShowGrid
008CA700	 GruntLogin__vFunc22
00406EF0	UninstallGameConsoleCommands
00424F80 	SFileOpenFile
00703CD0	Trade_C_Destroy
00636C00	 CDataStore__Reset_0
006CBD40	Packet_PACKET_SMSG_GROUP_DECLINE
006CE480 	ClientServices__ClearMessageHandlers_2
007BFE60	MapMem__Free
00709A10 	CGItem_C__Shutdown
006E6EE0	CGUnit_C__GetObjectName
00576B90	 MathState__AddIntArg
008C5E20	BattleNetLogin__vFunc34
008CA3B0	 GruntLogin__vFunc7
00412071	__initp_eh_hooks
00774640	 SCritSect__Enter
00774650	SCritSect__Leave
005A4AE0	 Packet_PACKET_MSG_QUERY_GUILD_BANK_TEXT
00893AC6	 unknown_libname_206_0
007D7150	CMap__SafeLoad
00892989	 unknown_libname_162_0
004DBC70	__cfltcvt_init_90_0
008AC3C0	 FactionRec__GetFileName
0092C160	__cfltcvt_init_98_0
0040BACF	 __cfltcvt_init
004111BE	unknown_libname_55
006F1700	 CGUnit_C_virtE4
005F4FF0	GetAddonsCount
006CEF10	GetHomebindAreaId
007FE180 	IsAutoRepeatingSpell
005F96E0	VehicleAimGetNormPower
00772B20	 SErrCatchUnhandledExceptions
005F95D0	CGInputControl__GetActive
00715C60 	GetClickToMoveState
0076FA40	SStrInitialize
00715CF0	 GetClickToMoveStruct
0040C8F4	$LN7
00513DF0	 CGGameUI__LastErrorMessage
009C0D20	ClearBattleNetDllImports
005136D0 	CGGameUI__GetCursorVirtualItem
00428000	 CGlueMgr__UpdateCurrentScreen
006B0990	GetNetClientPtr
004B4F30	 __cfltcvt_init_0
00817DB0	GetLuaState
0057EF22	 CGPlayer_C__SplitItem
```

----------


## KuRIoS

sry bout that m8  :Smile:

----------


## DrGonzo

S'ok. Still curious if anyone made any progress with the new anti debug? I've found a mini work around, if you use L. Spiro's Memory Hacking Software (MHS) you can open the disassembler, hit a breakpoint then attach and then you can step through from there. :\

----------


## DrGonzo

I'm feeling generous


```
#define g_clientConnection 0xC79CE0 //0xC79CD8 //0xBB43F0 //0x12705B0 //0x125A590 //0x1139f80 //0x1132F60 //0x11CB310//0x011CA260//0x011C8248//0x00D43318
#define s_curMgrOffset 0x2ED0 //0x2d94 //0x2D8C//0x2c34 //0x2c24 //0x28a4 //0x2864 //0x285c//0x2218
#define STATIC_MOUSE_GUID 0xBD07B0 //0xBD07A8 //0xC4EB48 //0x113d798 //0x1127760 //0x011D3F50 //0x11d3f50
#define GAMESTATE 0xB6A9E0 //0xB6A9D8 //0xC8F2E0 //0x10d8170 //0x010C2138 //0x012a75c0 //0x012a0598 //0x0103f6E8
#define STATIC_COMBOPOINTS 0xBD084D //0xBD0845 //0xC4EBE5 //0x113d849 //0x1127811 //0x11ccfd9 //0x10a696d
#define STATIC_ERROR_MSG 0xBCFB90 //0xBCFB88 //0xC4DF28 //0x113CB88 //0x1126B50 //0x11cc318 //0x10a5cc0
#define STATIC_PARTY_LEADER 0xC234FC //0xC234F4 //0xC535AC //0x121109c //0x11FB074 //0x11d9118 
#define STATIC_PARTY 0xC234DC //0xC234D4 //0xC5358C //0x121107c //0x112DB10 //0x11d90f8 //0x11d20d0 //0x10a7c08 
#define STATIC_PLAYER 0xCD87A8 //0xCD87A0 //0xB366D0 //0x12d4ea8 //0x12BEDB8 //0x10bd5f4 //0x10b65f4 //0x127f13c
#define STATIC_SKILL_START 0xBE6D88 //0xBE6D80 //0xC50EA0 //0x11407e0 //0x112A7E0 //0x11d54f0 //0x11ce4c8
#define CINPUTCONTROL 0xC24954 //0xC2494C //0xBB9E94 //0x121b50c //0x12054E4 //0x113f8e4 //0x11388c4 //0x1178a44
#define CMD_LINE_ACTIVE 0xD41660 //0xD41658 //0xAEDD48 //0x133D870 //0x1327770 //0x10707E8 //0x10697e8 //0x012Eb6E4
#define STATIC_NAME 0xC79D18 //0xBB4428 //0x12705e8 //0x01139fb8 //0x01132F98 //0x011Cb348
#define CHARACTER_SELECTION 0xAC436C //0xC2494C //0xA9CB7C //0x103d1d4 //0x103724C //0xa46284 //0xa3f194
#define CHARACTER_COUNT 0xB6B23C //0xB6B234 //0xC8FB3C //0x10d8914 //0x10C28DC //0x12a7d3c //0x12a0d14 //0x103fbdc
#define CHARACTER_INFO 0xB6B240 //0xB6B238 //0xC8FB40 //0x10d8918 //0x10C28e0 //0x12a7d40 //0x12a0d18 //0x103fbe0

#define STATIC_PLAYER_X 0xD38AE4 //0xD38b04 //0xAFDB94 //0x1334d24 //0x131EC2C //0x1080b24 //0x1079b24 //0x012E2C8C
#define ZONE 0xAF4E48 //0xAF4E48 //0xAD84C8 //0x106d9f0 //0x1067A10 //0x105b508 //0x10543d0 //0x00FF31a4
#define STATIC_RES_X 0xB6AF7C //0xB6AF74 //0xC8F87C //0x10d8708 //0x10c26d0 //0x12A7B58 //0x12a0b30 //0x0103fA04
#define STATIC_CHAT_INDEX 0xBCEFF4 //0xBCEFEC //0xB75A58 //0xC4D4A4 //0x113c124 //0x011260EC
#define STATIC_TARGET 0xBD07B0 //0xBD07A8 //0xC4EB48 //0x113d7a8 //0x1127770 //0x11d3f60 //0x11ccf38 //0x010A68E0
#define STATIC_ACCOUNT_NAME 0xB6AA40 //0xC79618 //0xBB3D30//0x10d81d0 //0x010C2198 //0x011398c0 //0x11328a0
#define WOW_BUILD 0x00A30BE6 //0xA30B8e //0x009EC7E2 //0x00A0E28E //0x9E5212//0x009E51FA //0x009E0186 //0x0099dcde //0x00998BD6 //0x998c0e

#define STATIC_DIRECT3DDEVICE 0xC5DF88 //0xC5DF80 //0xBB672C //0x0113c290
#define D3DDEVICE_OFFSET 0x397c //0x38a8
#define WOW_CAMERA_PTR1		0xB7436C //0xB74364 //0xB74364 //0xBF2AC4 //0x10e1824 //0x10CB7EC //0x11780B4 //0x117108C
#define WOW_CAMERA_OFFSET	0x7E20 //0x7da0 //0x7a1c //0x7834 // 0x000782C
#define CONTINENT_NAME 0xCE06D0 //0xCE06C8 //0xB22298 //0x12dc8e8 //0x12C67F8 //0x10A51F8
#define ADT_FOLDER 0xCE07D0 //0xCE07C8 //0x00B22398 //0x12dc9e8 //0x12C68F8
```

----------


## arthanos2

CTM Base 0xCA11D8

----------


## fukmeimbroken

Parents are responsible for their children.



```
// Descriptors: 0x00AC5C48
enum eObjectFields
{
	OBJECT_FIELD_GUID = 0x0,
	OBJECT_FIELD_TYPE = 0x8,
	OBJECT_FIELD_ENTRY = 0xC,
	OBJECT_FIELD_SCALE_X = 0x10,
	OBJECT_FIELD_PADDING = 0x14,
	TOTAL_OBJECT_FIELDS = 0x5
};
// Descriptors: 0x00AC5CE8
enum eItemFields
{
	ITEM_FIELD_OWNER = 0x18,
	ITEM_FIELD_CONTAINED = 0x20,
	ITEM_FIELD_CREATOR = 0x28,
	ITEM_FIELD_GIFTCREATOR = 0x30,
	ITEM_FIELD_STACK_COUNT = 0x38,
	ITEM_FIELD_DURATION = 0x3C,
	ITEM_FIELD_SPELL_CHARGES = 0x40,
	ITEM_FIELD_FLAGS = 0x54,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_1_1 = 0x58,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_1_3 = 0x60,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_2_1 = 0x64,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_2_3 = 0x6C,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_3_1 = 0x70,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_3_3 = 0x78,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_4_1 = 0x7C,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_4_3 = 0x84,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_5_1 = 0x88,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_5_3 = 0x90,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_6_1 = 0x94,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_6_3 = 0x9C,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_7_1 = 0xA0,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_7_3 = 0xA8,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_8_1 = 0xAC,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_8_3 = 0xB4,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_9_1 = 0xB8,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_9_3 = 0xC0,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_10_1 = 0xC4,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_10_3 = 0xCC,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_11_1 = 0xD0,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_11_3 = 0xD8,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_12_1 = 0xDC,
	ITEM_FIELD_ENCHANTMENT_12_3 = 0xE4,
	ITEM_FIELD_PROPERTY_SEED = 0xE8,
	ITEM_FIELD_RANDOM_PROPERTIES_ID = 0xEC,
	ITEM_FIELD_DURABILITY = 0xF0,
	ITEM_FIELD_MAXDURABILITY = 0xF4,
	ITEM_FIELD_CREATE_PLAYED_TIME = 0xF8,
	ITEM_FIELD_PAD = 0xFC,
	TOTAL_ITEM_FIELDS = 0x26
};
// Descriptors: 0x00AC5CAC
enum eContainerFields
{
	CONTAINER_FIELD_NUM_SLOTS = 0x18,
	CONTAINER_ALIGN_PAD = 0x1C,
	CONTAINER_FIELD_SLOT_1 = 0x20,
	TOTAL_CONTAINER_FIELDS = 0x3
};
// Descriptors: 0x00AC77A8
enum eGameObjectFields
{
	OBJECT_FIELD_CREATED_BY = 0x18,
	GAMEOBJECT_DISPLAYID = 0x20,
	GAMEOBJECT_FLAGS = 0x24,
	GAMEOBJECT_PARENTROTATION = 0x28,
	GAMEOBJECT_DYNAMIC = 0x38,
	GAMEOBJECT_FACTION = 0x3C,
	GAMEOBJECT_LEVEL = 0x40,
	GAMEOBJECT_BYTES_1 = 0x44,
	TOTAL_GAMEOBJECT_FIELDS = 0x8
};
// Descriptors: 0x00AC7848
enum eDynamicObjectFields
{
	DYNAMICOBJECT_CASTER = 0x18,
	DYNAMICOBJECT_BYTES = 0x20,
	DYNAMICOBJECT_SPELLID = 0x24,
	DYNAMICOBJECT_RADIUS = 0x28,
	DYNAMICOBJECT_CASTTIME = 0x2C,
	TOTAL_DYNAMICOBJECT_FIELDS = 0x5
};
// Descriptors: 0x00AC78B0
enum eCorpseFields
{
	CORPSE_FIELD_OWNER = 0x18,
	CORPSE_FIELD_PARTY = 0x20,
	CORPSE_FIELD_DISPLAY_ID = 0x28,
	CORPSE_FIELD_ITEM = 0x2C,
	CORPSE_FIELD_BYTES_1 = 0x78,
	CORPSE_FIELD_BYTES_2 = 0x7C,
	CORPSE_FIELD_GUILD = 0x80,
	CORPSE_FIELD_FLAGS = 0x84,
	CORPSE_FIELD_DYNAMIC_FLAGS = 0x88,
	CORPSE_FIELD_PAD = 0x8C,
	TOTAL_CORPSE_FIELDS = 0xA
};
// Descriptors: 0x00AC5FE0
enum eUnitFields
{
	UNIT_FIELD_CHARM = 0x18,
	UNIT_FIELD_SUMMON = 0x20,
	UNIT_FIELD_CRITTER = 0x28,
	UNIT_FIELD_CHARMEDBY = 0x30,
	UNIT_FIELD_SUMMONEDBY = 0x38,
	UNIT_FIELD_CREATEDBY = 0x40,
	UNIT_FIELD_TARGET = 0x48,
	UNIT_FIELD_CHANNEL_OBJECT = 0x50,
	UNIT_CHANNEL_SPELL = 0x58,
	UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_0 = 0x5C,
	UNIT_FIELD_HEALTH = 0x60,
	UNIT_FIELD_POWER1 = 0x64,
	UNIT_FIELD_POWER2 = 0x68,
	UNIT_FIELD_POWER3 = 0x6C,
	UNIT_FIELD_POWER4 = 0x70,
	UNIT_FIELD_POWER5 = 0x74,
	UNIT_FIELD_POWER6 = 0x78,
	UNIT_FIELD_POWER7 = 0x7C,
	UNIT_FIELD_MAXHEALTH = 0x80,
	UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER1 = 0x84,
	UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER2 = 0x88,
	UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER3 = 0x8C,
	UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER4 = 0x90,
	UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER5 = 0x94,
	UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER6 = 0x98,
	UNIT_FIELD_MAXPOWER7 = 0x9C,
	UNIT_FIELD_POWER_REGEN_FLAT_MODIFIER = 0xA0,
	UNIT_FIELD_POWER_REGEN_INTERRUPTED_FLAT_MODIFIER = 0xBC,
	UNIT_FIELD_LEVEL = 0xD8,
	UNIT_FIELD_FACTIONTEMPLATE = 0xDC,
	UNIT_VIRTUAL_ITEM_SLOT_ID = 0xE0,
	UNIT_FIELD_FLAGS = 0xEC,
	UNIT_FIELD_FLAGS_2 = 0xF0,
	UNIT_FIELD_AURASTATE = 0xF4,
	UNIT_FIELD_BASEATTACKTIME = 0xF8,
	UNIT_FIELD_RANGEDATTACKTIME = 0x100,
	UNIT_FIELD_BOUNDINGRADIUS = 0x104,
	UNIT_FIELD_COMBATREACH = 0x108,
	UNIT_FIELD_DISPLAYID = 0x10C,
	UNIT_FIELD_NATIVEDISPLAYID = 0x110,
	UNIT_FIELD_MOUNTDISPLAYID = 0x114,
	UNIT_FIELD_MINDAMAGE = 0x118,
	UNIT_FIELD_MAXDAMAGE = 0x11C,
	UNIT_FIELD_MINOFFHANDDAMAGE = 0x120,
	UNIT_FIELD_MAXOFFHANDDAMAGE = 0x124,
	UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_1 = 0x128,
	UNIT_FIELD_PETNUMBER = 0x12C,
	UNIT_FIELD_PET_NAME_TIMESTAMP = 0x130,
	UNIT_FIELD_PETEXPERIENCE = 0x134,
	UNIT_FIELD_PETNEXTLEVELEXP = 0x138,
	UNIT_DYNAMIC_FLAGS = 0x13C,
	UNIT_MOD_CAST_SPEED = 0x140,
	UNIT_CREATED_BY_SPELL = 0x144,
	UNIT_NPC_FLAGS = 0x148,
	UNIT_NPC_EMOTESTATE = 0x14C,
	UNIT_FIELD_STAT0 = 0x150,
	UNIT_FIELD_STAT1 = 0x154,
	UNIT_FIELD_STAT2 = 0x158,
	UNIT_FIELD_STAT3 = 0x15C,
	UNIT_FIELD_STAT4 = 0x160,
	UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT0 = 0x164,
	UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT1 = 0x168,
	UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT2 = 0x16C,
	UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT3 = 0x170,
	UNIT_FIELD_POSSTAT4 = 0x174,
	UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT0 = 0x178,
	UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT1 = 0x17C,
	UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT2 = 0x180,
	UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT3 = 0x184,
	UNIT_FIELD_NEGSTAT4 = 0x188,
	UNIT_FIELD_RESISTANCES = 0x18C,
	UNIT_FIELD_RESISTANCEBUFFMODSPOSITIVE = 0x1A8,
	UNIT_FIELD_RESISTANCEBUFFMODSNEGATIVE = 0x1C4,
	UNIT_FIELD_BASE_MANA = 0x1E0,
	UNIT_FIELD_BASE_HEALTH = 0x1E4,
	UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_2 = 0x1E8,
	UNIT_FIELD_ATTACK_POWER = 0x1EC,
	UNIT_FIELD_ATTACK_POWER_MODS = 0x1F0,
	UNIT_FIELD_ATTACK_POWER_MULTIPLIER = 0x1F4,
	UNIT_FIELD_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER = 0x1F8,
	UNIT_FIELD_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_MODS = 0x1FC,
	UNIT_FIELD_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_MULTIPLIER = 0x200,
	UNIT_FIELD_MINRANGEDDAMAGE = 0x204,
	UNIT_FIELD_MAXRANGEDDAMAGE = 0x208,
	UNIT_FIELD_POWER_COST_MODIFIER = 0x20C,
	UNIT_FIELD_POWER_COST_MULTIPLIER = 0x228,
	UNIT_FIELD_MAXHEALTHMODIFIER = 0x244,
	UNIT_FIELD_HOVERHEIGHT = 0x248,
	UNIT_FIELD_PADDING = 0x24C,
	TOTAL_UNIT_FIELDS = 0x59
};
// Descriptors: 0x00AC66D8
enum ePlayerFields
{
	PLAYER_DUEL_ARBITER = 0x250,
	PLAYER_FLAGS = 0x258,
	PLAYER_GUILDID = 0x25C,
	PLAYER_GUILDRANK = 0x260,
	PLAYER_BYTES = 0x264,
	PLAYER_BYTES_2 = 0x268,
	PLAYER_BYTES_3 = 0x26C,
	PLAYER_DUEL_TEAM = 0x270,
	PLAYER_GUILD_TIMESTAMP = 0x274,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_1 = 0x278,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_2 = 0x27C,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_3 = 0x280,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_1_4 = 0x288,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_1 = 0x28C,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_2 = 0x290,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_3 = 0x294,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_2_5 = 0x29C,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_1 = 0x2A0,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_2 = 0x2A4,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_3 = 0x2A8,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_3_5 = 0x2B0,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_1 = 0x2B4,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_2 = 0x2B8,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_3 = 0x2BC,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_4_5 = 0x2C4,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_1 = 0x2C8,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_2 = 0x2CC,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_3 = 0x2D0,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_5_5 = 0x2D8,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_1 = 0x2DC,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_2 = 0x2E0,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_3 = 0x2E4,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_6_5 = 0x2EC,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_1 = 0x2F0,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_2 = 0x2F4,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_3 = 0x2F8,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_7_5 = 0x300,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_1 = 0x304,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_2 = 0x308,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_3 = 0x30C,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_8_5 = 0x314,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_1 = 0x318,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_2 = 0x31C,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_3 = 0x320,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_9_5 = 0x328,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_1 = 0x32C,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_2 = 0x330,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_3 = 0x334,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_10_5 = 0x33C,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_1 = 0x340,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_2 = 0x344,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_3 = 0x348,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_11_5 = 0x350,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_1 = 0x354,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_2 = 0x358,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_3 = 0x35C,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_12_5 = 0x364,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_1 = 0x368,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_2 = 0x36C,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_3 = 0x370,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_13_5 = 0x378,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_1 = 0x37C,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_2 = 0x380,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_3 = 0x384,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_14_5 = 0x38C,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_1 = 0x390,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_2 = 0x394,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_3 = 0x398,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_15_5 = 0x3A0,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_1 = 0x3A4,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_2 = 0x3A8,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_3 = 0x3AC,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_16_5 = 0x3B4,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_1 = 0x3B8,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_2 = 0x3BC,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_3 = 0x3C0,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_17_5 = 0x3C8,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_1 = 0x3CC,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_2 = 0x3D0,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_3 = 0x3D4,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_18_5 = 0x3DC,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_1 = 0x3E0,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_2 = 0x3E4,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_3 = 0x3E8,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_19_5 = 0x3F0,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_1 = 0x3F4,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_2 = 0x3F8,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_3 = 0x3FC,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_20_5 = 0x404,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_1 = 0x408,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_2 = 0x40C,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_3 = 0x410,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_21_5 = 0x418,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_1 = 0x41C,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_2 = 0x420,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_3 = 0x424,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_22_5 = 0x42C,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_1 = 0x430,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_2 = 0x434,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_3 = 0x438,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_23_5 = 0x440,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_1 = 0x444,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_2 = 0x448,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_3 = 0x44C,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_24_5 = 0x454,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_1 = 0x458,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_2 = 0x45C,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_3 = 0x460,
	PLAYER_QUEST_LOG_25_5 = 0x468,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_1_ENTRYID = 0x46C,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_1_ENCHANTMENT = 0x470,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_2_ENTRYID = 0x474,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_2_ENCHANTMENT = 0x478,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_3_ENTRYID = 0x47C,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_3_ENCHANTMENT = 0x480,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_4_ENTRYID = 0x484,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_4_ENCHANTMENT = 0x488,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_5_ENTRYID = 0x48C,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_5_ENCHANTMENT = 0x490,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_6_ENTRYID = 0x494,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_6_ENCHANTMENT = 0x498,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_7_ENTRYID = 0x49C,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_7_ENCHANTMENT = 0x4A0,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_8_ENTRYID = 0x4A4,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_8_ENCHANTMENT = 0x4A8,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_9_ENTRYID = 0x4AC,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_9_ENCHANTMENT = 0x4B0,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_10_ENTRYID = 0x4B4,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_10_ENCHANTMENT = 0x4B8,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_11_ENTRYID = 0x4BC,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_11_ENCHANTMENT = 0x4C0,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_12_ENTRYID = 0x4C4,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_12_ENCHANTMENT = 0x4C8,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_13_ENTRYID = 0x4CC,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_13_ENCHANTMENT = 0x4D0,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_14_ENTRYID = 0x4D4,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_14_ENCHANTMENT = 0x4D8,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_15_ENTRYID = 0x4DC,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_15_ENCHANTMENT = 0x4E0,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_16_ENTRYID = 0x4E4,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_16_ENCHANTMENT = 0x4E8,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_17_ENTRYID = 0x4EC,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_17_ENCHANTMENT = 0x4F0,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_18_ENTRYID = 0x4F4,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_18_ENCHANTMENT = 0x4F8,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_19_ENTRYID = 0x4FC,
	PLAYER_VISIBLE_ITEM_19_ENCHANTMENT = 0x500,
	PLAYER_CHOSEN_TITLE = 0x504,
	PLAYER_FAKE_INEBRIATION = 0x508,
	PLAYER_FIELD_PAD_0 = 0x50C,
	PLAYER_FIELD_INV_SLOT_HEAD = 0x510,
	PLAYER_FIELD_PACK_SLOT_1 = 0x5C8,
	PLAYER_FIELD_BANK_SLOT_1 = 0x648,
	PLAYER_FIELD_BANKBAG_SLOT_1 = 0x728,
	PLAYER_FIELD_VENDORBUYBACK_SLOT_1 = 0x760,
	PLAYER_FIELD_KEYRING_SLOT_1 = 0x7C0,
	PLAYER_FIELD_CURRENCYTOKEN_SLOT_1 = 0x8C0,
	PLAYER_FARSIGHT = 0x9C0,
	PLAYER__FIELD_KNOWN_TITLES = 0x9C8,
	PLAYER__FIELD_KNOWN_TITLES1 = 0x9D0,
	PLAYER__FIELD_KNOWN_TITLES2 = 0x9D8,
	PLAYER_FIELD_KNOWN_CURRENCIES = 0x9E0,
	PLAYER_XP = 0x9E8,
	PLAYER_NEXT_LEVEL_XP = 0x9EC,
	PLAYER_SKILL_INFO_1_1 = 0x9F0,
	PLAYER_CHARACTER_POINTS1 = 0xFF0,
	PLAYER_CHARACTER_POINTS2 = 0xFF4,
	PLAYER_TRACK_CREATURES = 0xFF8,
	PLAYER_TRACK_RESOURCES = 0xFFC,
	PLAYER_BLOCK_PERCENTAGE = 0x1000,
	PLAYER_DODGE_PERCENTAGE = 0x1004,
	PLAYER_PARRY_PERCENTAGE = 0x1008,
	PLAYER_EXPERTISE = 0x100C,
	PLAYER_OFFHAND_EXPERTISE = 0x1010,
	PLAYER_CRIT_PERCENTAGE = 0x1014,
	PLAYER_RANGED_CRIT_PERCENTAGE = 0x1018,
	PLAYER_OFFHAND_CRIT_PERCENTAGE = 0x101C,
	PLAYER_SPELL_CRIT_PERCENTAGE1 = 0x1020,
	PLAYER_SHIELD_BLOCK = 0x103C,
	PLAYER_SHIELD_BLOCK_CRIT_PERCENTAGE = 0x1040,
	PLAYER_EXPLORED_ZONES_1 = 0x1044,
	PLAYER_REST_STATE_EXPERIENCE = 0x1244,
	PLAYER_FIELD_COINAGE = 0x1248,
	PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_DAMAGE_DONE_POS = 0x124C,
	PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_DAMAGE_DONE_NEG = 0x1268,
	PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_DAMAGE_DONE_PCT = 0x1284,
	PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HEALING_DONE_POS = 0x12A0,
	PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HEALING_PCT = 0x12A4,
	PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_HEALING_DONE_PCT = 0x12A8,
	PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_TARGET_RESISTANCE = 0x12AC,
	PLAYER_FIELD_MOD_TARGET_PHYSICAL_RESISTANCE = 0x12B0,
	PLAYER_FIELD_BYTES = 0x12B4,
	PLAYER_AMMO_ID = 0x12B8,
	PLAYER_SELF_RES_SPELL = 0x12BC,
	PLAYER_FIELD_PVP_MEDALS = 0x12C0,
	PLAYER_FIELD_BUYBACK_PRICE_1 = 0x12C4,
	PLAYER_FIELD_BUYBACK_TIMESTAMP_1 = 0x12F4,
	PLAYER_FIELD_KILLS = 0x1324,
	PLAYER_FIELD_TODAY_CONTRIBUTION = 0x1328,
	PLAYER_FIELD_YESTERDAY_CONTRIBUTION = 0x132C,
	PLAYER_FIELD_LIFETIME_HONORBALE_KILLS = 0x1330,
	PLAYER_FIELD_BYTES2 = 0x1334,
	PLAYER_FIELD_WATCHED_FACTION_INDEX = 0x1338,
	PLAYER_FIELD_COMBAT_RATING_1 = 0x133C,
	PLAYER_FIELD_ARENA_TEAM_INFO_1_1 = 0x13A0,
	PLAYER_FIELD_HONOR_CURRENCY = 0x13F4,
	PLAYER_FIELD_ARENA_CURRENCY = 0x13F8,
	PLAYER_FIELD_MAX_LEVEL = 0x13FC,
	PLAYER_FIELD_DAILY_QUESTS_1 = 0x1400,
	PLAYER_RUNE_REGEN_1 = 0x1464,
	PLAYER_NO_REAGENT_COST_1 = 0x1474,
	PLAYER_FIELD_GLYPH_SLOTS_1 = 0x1480,
	PLAYER_FIELD_GLYPHS_1 = 0x1498,
	PLAYER_GLYPHS_ENABLED = 0x14B0,
	PLAYER_PET_SPELL_POWER = 0x14B4,
	TOTAL_PLAYER_FIELDS = 0xD7
};
```




> FirstButtonSpellID 0xC1E358
> LastTarget 0xBD07B8
> PlayerBaseStatic 0x00CD87A8
> PlayerNameOffset 0xC79D18
> CTMState 0xCA11F4
> CTMXOffset 0x00CA1264
> CTMBase 0xCA11D8
> RedMessage 0xBCFB90


Server's down so not proved.

----------


## Jadd

Just me or is DoString broken?

----------


## DrGonzo

Just you... I've been calling DoString("print()") atleast.
#define LUA_DOSTRING 0x00819210

----------


## Jadd

> Just you... I've been calling DoString("print()") atleast.
> #define LUA_DOSTRING 0x00819210


Hmmm, you're right, it does still work, however this function does not:


```
Lua.DoString(String.Format("AccountLoginAccountEdit:SetText('{0}'); AccountLoginPasswordEdit:SetText('{1}'); AccountLogin_Login()", Account, Password));
```

Any advice?

----------


## Cypher

> Just me or is DoString broken?


Just you. Though that's hardly surprising.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DrakeFish

```
// DrakeFish's Address Dump for Wow.exe (3.3.5.12340)
// Dump Date: 6\30\2010


00CD87A8   PlayerPointer
00C79CE0   CurrMgr_Ptr
00002ED0   CurrMgr_Offs
00CA1238   PlayerGUID
00CA123C   PlayerID
00BD07B0   TargetGUID
00BD07B4   TargetID
00AB63BC   MapID
00BD080C   ZoneID
00BD0780   ZoneNamePtr
00BEA4D0   BGStatus
00B4AA94   IsIndoors
00B75A60   ChatBuffer_Start
000017C0   ChatBuffer_Next
00BCEFF4   ChatBuffer_Count
00CA11F4   CTM_Type
00CA11F8   CTM_GUID
00CA1264   CTM_Xpos
00B499A4   LastHardwareAction
00B1D618   TimeStamp
```

----------


## Cypher

> Hmmm, you're right, it does still work, however this function does not:
> 
> 
> ```
> Lua.DoString(String.Format("AccountLoginAccountEdit:SetText('{0}'); AccountLoginPasswordEdit:SetText('{1}'); AccountLogin_Login()", Account, Password));
> ```
> 
> Any advice?


Too lazy to test that code, but as a workaround, why not just use the DefaultServerLogin API?

----------


## Jadd

> Too lazy to test that code, but as a workaround, why not just use the DefaultServerLogin API?


Also broken. Sad face. Getting stack overflow errors for each.

----------


## Chinchy

> Hmmm, you're right, it does still work, however this function does not:
> 
> 
> ```
> Lua.DoString(String.Format("AccountLoginAccountEdit:SetText('{0}'); AccountLoginPasswordEdit:SetText('{1}'); AccountLogin_Login()", Account, Password));
> ```
> 
> Any advice?



Lua.DoString("AccountLoginAccountEdit:SetText('" + user[0].InnerText + "')");
Lua.DoString("AccountLoginPasswordEdit:SetText('" + pass[0].InnerText + "')");
Lua.DoString("AccountLogin_Login()");

Works for me. =(

----------


## tboy32

PlayerNameCache = 0xC5D938

----------


## Travelformed

Folks, can someone share an exe please

----------


## Chinchy

> Folks, can someone share an exe please


Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!

----------


## JuJuBoSc

IDC script for function rename according to FearAndLawyering dump.

----------


## Randomizer

Anyone spare the InGame Offset or a link/instructions on how to find it so I dont have to be a lazy leacher next time. (I did the google and search function on the forums and did not find anything).

I appreciate any and all assistance with this. Thank you in advance for the time you took to read my post and possibly help me.

Edit:
For the person who asked for the Binary, I posted it in the binary collection thread on Tuesday for ya http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ml#post1907406

----------


## Chinchy

> Anyone spare the InGame Offset or a link/instructions on how to find it so I dont have to be a lazy leacher next time. (I did the google and search function on the forums and did not find anything).
> 
> I appreciate any and all assistance with this. Thank you in advance for the time you took to read my post and possibly help me.[/url]


public const uint WorldLoaded = 0xBEBA40; //3.3.5a

----------


## sendrome

Does anyone happen to have the x,y,z offsets or at least playerbase start? I can not seem to locate them, thanks!

edit: got the playerbase stuff to work, still cant find the current xyz offsets though

----------


## arthanos2

> Does anyone happen to have the x,y,z offsets or at least playerbase start? I can not seem to locate them, thanks!
> 
> edit: got the playerbase stuff to work, still cant find the current xyz offsets though


Hm, eh, they didnt change.

----------


## MaiN

Jadd, DoString is not broken. The problem is thread safety in the functions behind DefaultServerLogin. I believe they have changed and now aren't as "thread-robust" (which they weren't at all) as they were before.

----------


## SwInY

SpellBar_Start = 0xC1E358

----------


## Jadd

> Jadd, DoString is not broken. The problem is thread safety in the functions behind DefaultServerLogin. I believe they have changed and now aren't as "thread-robust" (which they weren't at all) as they were before.


When did this change?

----------


## MaiN

> When did this change?


 Just in this patch.

----------


## arthanos2

writing to ctm struct detected or just a false rumor..?

----------


## Cypher

> Jadd, DoString is not broken. The problem is thread safety in the functions behind DefaultServerLogin. I believe they have changed and now aren't as "thread-robust" (which they weren't at all) as they were before.


 
Blizzard seem to be making use of fibers now. Not sure why or for what exactly (haven't looked yet). Just noticed it when I was loading WoW into IDA. That is probably the cause of these thread-safety changes.

Fibers (Windows)

----------


## hamburger12

Does anyone have the newst address for Lua_GetLocalizedText ???

----------


## JuJuBoSc

> Does anyone have the newst address for Lua_GetLocalizedText ???


Lua_GetLocalizedText = 0x007225E0, // 3.3.5a 12340

----------


## Kirce

anyone know the offset for player's current level? would be much appreciated :P

----------


## SilentWarrior

I am having hardtime using "LastGlueScreen", isnt it the same as "GameState"? On 0x00BD078A (0x00C8F2E0 on 3.3.3)?

----------


## caytchen

> I am having hardtime using "LastGlueScreen", isnt it the same as "GameState"? On 0x00BD078A (0x00C8F2E0 on 3.3.3)?


0x00B6A9E0 is what you're looking for.

----------


## SilentWarrior

> 0x00B6A9E0 is what you're looking for.


Thanks mate, thats exactly what i was looking for. But what is the "string name" of that offset? So I have easier time looking for it next time.

----------


## mnbvc

why don't you simply reverse it yourself next time using ida and post it here? somewhere in this forum is a thread about how to find things using ida :P

----------


## XTZGZoReX

What's a string name of an offset?

----------


## drunreal

In ida when you press shift + f12 it generates strings

----------


## SilentWarrior

> why don't you simply reverse it yourself next time using ida and post it here? somewhere in this forum is a thread about how to find things using ida :P


I was, but, I look into it using the Strings window  :Smile:

----------


## MaiN

> What's a string name of an offset?


 0xDEADBEEF
"0xDEADBEEF"
Duh?!

----------


## SilentWarrior

> 0xDEADBEEF
> "0xDEADBEEF"
> Duh?!


0x1010101 XOR 0x421CE1E55

----------


## namreeb

Sorry for the bump, but here is some useful information:

Packet handlers:



```
[8:55:32 PM] 0x007DA850 PH_SMSG_WARDEN_DATA
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_PVP_CREDIT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_MSG_CORPSE_QUERY
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_CORPSE_RECLAIM_DELAY
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_GM_PLAYER_INFO
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_CMSG_GM_REQUEST_PLAYER_INFO
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_PLAY_MUSIC
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_PLAY_SOUND
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_PLAY_OBJECT_SOUND
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_TRIGGER_MOVIE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_AREA_TRIGGER_MESSAGE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_AREA_TRIGGER_NO_CORPSE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_INIT_WORLD_STATES
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_UPDATE_WORLD_STATE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_AREA_SPIRIT_HEALER_TIME
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_INVALID_PROMOTION_CODE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_WEATHER
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_OVERRIDE_LIGHT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_INSTANCE_DIFFICULTY
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_MSG_SET_DUNGEON_DIFFICULTY
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_MSG_SET_RAID_DIFFICULTY
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_UPDATE_COMBO_POINTS
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_SET_PHASE_SHIFT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_TOTEM_CREATED
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00519A50 PH_SMSG_START_MIRROR_TIMER
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00519A50 PH_SMSG_PAUSE_MIRROR_TIMER
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00519A50 PH_SMSG_STOP_MIRROR_TIMER
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_PROPOSE_LEVEL_GRANT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_REFER_A_FRIEND_FAILURE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_REFER_A_FRIEND_EXPIRED
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_BREAK_TARGET
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_CORPSE_TRANSPORT_QUERY
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_REMOVED_FROM_PVP_QUEUE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_UI_TIME
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00526530 PH_SMSG_TALENTS_INVOLUNTARILY_RESET
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0050E120 PH_SMSG_CHANNEL_NOTIFY
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00505DC0 PH_SMSG_CHANNEL_LIST
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0050EBA0 PH_SMSG_MESSAGECHAT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00504070 PH_SMSG_TEXT_EMOTE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0050C3C0 PH_SMSG_ZONE_UNDER_ATTACK
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0050C850 PH_SMSG_DEFENSE_MESSAGE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0050C980 PH_SMSG_SERVER_MESSAGE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00501030 PH_SMSG_RAID_INSTANCE_INFO
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0050CA80 PH_SMSG_RAID_INSTANCE_MESSAGE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0050CCD0 PH_SMSG_INSTANCE_RESET
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0050CDA0 PH_SMSG_INSTANCE_RESET_FAILED
[8:55:39 PM] 0x004FE100 PH_SMSG_UPDATE_LAST_INSTANCE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x004FB990 PH_SMSG_UPDATE_INSTANCE_OWNERSHIP
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00501C70 PH_SMSG_EXPECTED_SPAM_RECORDS
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0050C520 PH_SMSG_TITLE_EARNED
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0050CEE0 PH_SMSG_RESET_FAILED_NOTIFY
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0050EBC0 PH_SMSG_GM_MESSAGECHAT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0050C720 PH_SMSG_LOG_XPGAIN
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0050C810 PH_SMSG_DURABILITY_DAMAGE_DEATH
[8:55:39 PM] 0x004FB540 PH_SMSG_CHANNEL_MEMBER_COUNT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x004FB620 PH_SMSG_COMSAT_RECONNECT_TRY
[8:55:39 PM] 0x004FB640 PH_SMSG_COMSAT_DISCONNECT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x004FB660 PH_SMSG_COMSAT_CONNECT_FAIL
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00500240 PH_SMSG_VOICE_CHAT_STATUS
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00504130 PH_SMSG_USERLIST_ADD
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005042F0 PH_SMSG_USERLIST_REMOVE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00500380 PH_SMSG_USERLIST_UPDATE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x004FB680 PH_SMSG_VOICESESSION_FULL
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0050B010 PH_SMSG_SERVER_FIRST_ACHIEVEMENT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0052BB10 PH_SMSG_INSTANCE_SAVE_CREATED
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0052C460 PH_SMSG_CHANGEPLAYER_DIFFICULTY_RESULT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0058B1B0 PH_SMSG_GOSSIP_MESSAGE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0058A840 PH_SMSG_GOSSIP_COMPLETE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0058A870 PH_SMSG_GOSSIP_POI
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005E08A0 PH_SMSG_QUERY_TIME_RESPONSE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005D6B90 PH_SMSG_PET_SPELLS
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005D4C30 PH_SMSG_PET_LEARNED_SPELL
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005D4C30 PH_SMSG_PET_REMOVED_SPELL
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005D3630 PH_SMSG_PET_MODE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005D4DA0 PH_SMSG_PET_ACTION_FEEDBACK
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005D3120 PH_SMSG_PET_BROKEN
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005D3140 PH_SMSG_PET_RENAMEABLE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005D36A0 PH_SMSG_PET_UPDATE_COMBO_POINTS
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005D6550 PH_SMSG_PET_GUIDS
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005D2E30 PH_SMSG_INITIALIZE_FACTIONS
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005D0850 PH_SMSG_SET_FACTION_ATWAR
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005D2050 PH_SMSG_SET_FACTION_VISIBLE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005D20A0 PH_SMSG_SET_FACTION_STANDING
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005D15D0 PH_SMSG_SET_FORCED_REACTIONS
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005CFCD0 PH_SMSG_DUEL_REQUESTED
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005CF910 PH_SMSG_DUEL_OUTOFBOUNDS
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005CF930 PH_SMSG_DUEL_INBOUNDS
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005CFA50 PH_SMSG_DUEL_COUNTDOWN
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005CFA90 PH_SMSG_DUEL_COMPLETE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005CFB20 PH_SMSG_DUEL_WINNER
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005CC5D0 PH_SMSG_GUILD_ROSTER
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005CB9F0 PH_MSG_GUILD_PERMISSIONS
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005CA6A0 PH_MSG_GUILD_EVENT_LOG_QUERY
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005717B0 PH_SMSG_SEND_MAIL_RESULT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00571C50 PH_SMSG_MAIL_LIST_RESULT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0056DAF0 PH_MSG_QUERY_NEXT_MAIL_TIME
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00571A10 PH_SMSG_RECEIVED_MAIL
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0056DBC0 PH_SMSG_SHOW_MAILBOX
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0054E390 PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_LIST
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0054AE40 PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_STATUS
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0054D280 PH_MSG_PVP_LOG_DATA
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0054B1C0 PH_SMSG_GROUP_JOINED_BATTLEGROUND
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0054B3F0 PH_MSG_BATTLEGROUND_PLAYER_POSITIONS
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0054B510 PH_SMSG_BATTLEGROUND_PLAYER_JOINED
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0054B510 PH_SMSG_BATTLEGROUND_PLAYER_LEFT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0054B5E0 PH_SMSG_DESTROY_ARENA_UNIT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0054D4B0 PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_PORT_DENIED
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0054B610 PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MANAGER_ENTRY_INVITE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005498C0 PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MANAGER_ENTERING
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0054B680 PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MANAGER_QUEUE_REQUEST_RESPONSE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0054B750 PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MANAGER_EJECT_PENDING
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005499C0 PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MANAGER_EJECTED
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0054B7A0 PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MANAGER_QUEUE_INVITE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0054B7F0 PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MANAGER_STATE_CHANGED
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0059FF40 PH_MSG_AUCTION_HELLO
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0059FFB0 PH_SMSG_AUCTION_COMMAND_RESULT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0059E160 PH_SMSG_AUCTION_LIST_RESULT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0059E480 PH_SMSG_AUCTION_OWNER_LIST_RESULT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0059ECD0 PH_SMSG_AUCTION_BIDDER_LIST_RESULT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005A0480 PH_SMSG_AUCTION_BIDDER_NOTIFICATION
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005A0790 PH_SMSG_AUCTION_OWNER_NOTIFICATION
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005A0AC0 PH_SMSG_AUCTION_REMOVED_NOTIFICATION
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0059E880 PH_SMSG_AUCTION_LIST_PENDING_SALES
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005A11A0 PH_MSG_LIST_STABLED_PETS
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005A17F0 PH_SMSG_STABLE_RESULT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005743B0 PH_MSG_RAID_TARGET_UPDATE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00574D50 PH_MSG_RAID_READY_CHECK
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005744F0 PH_MSG_RAID_READY_CHECK_CONFIRM
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00572560 PH_MSG_RAID_READY_CHECK_FINISHED
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005725A0 PH_SMSG_RAID_READY_CHECK_ERROR
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005725C0 PH_MSG_NOTIFY_PARTY_SQUELCH
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00572610 PH_SMSG_ECHO_PARTY_SQUELCH
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005E7A50 PH_MSG_INSPECT_HONOR_STATS
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005E7B00 PH_MSG_INSPECT_ARENA_TEAMS
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005C5690 PH_SMSG_MINIGAME_SETUP
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005C54D0 PH_SMSG_MINIGAME_STATE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005A3E10 PH_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_ROSTER
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005A2D50 PH_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_STATS
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0055B770 PH_SMSG_LFG_SEARCH_RESULTS
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0055BDC0 PH_SMSG_LFG_UPDATE_PLAYER
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0055BDC0 PH_SMSG_LFG_UPDATE_PARTY
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0055BDC0 PH_SMSG_LFG_UPDATE_SEARCH
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0055BDC0 PH_SMSG_LFG_QUEUE_STATUS
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0055BDC0 PH_SMSG_LFG_DISABLED
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0055BDC0 PH_SMSG_LFG_PROPOSAL_UPDATE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0055BDC0 PH_SMSG_LFG_ROLE_CHECK_UPDATE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0055BDC0 PH_SMSG_ROLE_CHOSEN
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0055BDC0 PH_SMSG_LFG_JOIN_RESULT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0055BDC0 PH_SMSG_LFG_BOOT_PLAYER
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0055BDC0 PH_SMSG_LFG_PLAYER_INFO
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0055BDC0 PH_SMSG_LFG_PARTY_INFO
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0055BDC0 PH_SMSG_LFG_PLAYER_REWARD
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0055BDC0 PH_SMSG_LFG_TELEPORT_DENIED
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0055BDC0 PH_SMSG_LFG_OFFER_CONTINUE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005528D0 PH_SMSG_OPEN_LFG_DUNGEON_FINDER
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005CEA00 PH_SMSG_OFFER_PETITION_ERROR
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0056B280 PH_SMSG_COMMENTATOR_PLAYER_INFO
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0056BF30 PH_SMSG_COMMENTATOR_MAP_INFO
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0056B8A0 PH_SMSG_COMMENTATOR_STATE_CHANGED
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0056BB70 PH_SMSG_COMMENTATOR_SKIRMISH_QUEUE_RESULT1
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00568420 PH_SMSG_COMMENTATOR_SKIRMISH_QUEUE_RESULT2
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005C3FE0 PH_SMSG_CALENDAR_SEND_CALENDAR
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005C3FE0 PH_SMSG_CALENDAR_SEND_EVENT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005C3FE0 PH_SMSG_CALENDAR_EVENT_INVITE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005C3FE0 PH_SMSG_CALENDAR_EVENT_INVITE_REMOVED
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005C3FE0 PH_SMSG_CALENDAR_EVENT_STATUS
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005C3FE0 PH_SMSG_CALENDAR_EVENT_INVITE_NOTES
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005C3FE0 PH_SMSG_CALENDAR_FILTER_GUILD
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005C3FE0 PH_SMSG_CALENDAR_ARENA_TEAM
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005C3FE0 PH_SMSG_CALENDAR_RAID_LOCKOUT_ADDED
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005C3FE0 PH_SMSG_CALENDAR_RAID_LOCKOUT_REMOVED
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005C3FE0 PH_SMSG_CALENDAR_RAID_LOCKOUT_UPDATED
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005C3FE0 PH_SMSG_CALENDAR_EVENT_INVITE_ALERT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005C3FE0 PH_SMSG_CALENDAR_EVENT_INVITE_REMOVED_ALERT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005C3FE0 PH_SMSG_CALENDAR_EVENT_INVITE_STATUS_ALERT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005C3FE0 PH_SMSG_CALENDAR_EVENT_INVITE_NOTES_ALERT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005C3FE0 PH_SMSG_CALENDAR_EVENT_REMOVED_ALERT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005C3FE0 PH_SMSG_CALENDAR_EVENT_UPDATED_ALERT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005C3FE0 PH_SMSG_CALENDAR_EVENT_MODERATOR_STATUS_ALERT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005C3FE0 PH_SMSG_CALENDAR_SEND_NUM_PENDING
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005C3FE0 PH_SMSG_CALENDAR_CLEAR_PENDING_ACTION
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00575AB0 PH_SMSG_PLAY_DANCE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00575850 PH_SMSG_STOP_DANCE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x00576730 PH_SMSG_NOTIFY_DANCE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005758A0 PH_SMSG_LEARNED_DANCE_MOVES
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0052F9B0 PH_SMSG_ENABLE_BARBER_SHOP
[8:55:39 PM] 0x0052E5B0 PH_SMSG_BARBER_SHOP_RESULT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005A7250 PH_SMSG_GUILD_BANK_LIST
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005A4800 PH_MSG_GUILD_BANK_LOG_QUERY
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005A4AB0 PH_MSG_GUILD_BANK_MONEY_WITHDRAWN
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005A4AE0 PH_MSG_QUERY_GUILD_BANK_TEXT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005B3020 PH_SMSG_ACHIEVEMENT_EARNED
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005B3160 PH_SMSG_CRITERIA_UPDATE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005B34A0 PH_SMSG_RESPOND_INSPECT_ACHIEVEMENTS
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005B32F0 PH_SMSG_ALL_ACHIEVEMENT_DATA
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005B36F0 PH_SMSG_CRITERIA_DELETED
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005B3610 PH_SMSG_ACHIEVEMENT_DELETED
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005B5190 PH_SMSG_ALL_QUESTS_COMPLETED
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005AF490 PH_SMSG_LOAD_EQUIPMENT_SET
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005AF6C0 PH_SMSG_EQUIPMENT_SET_ID
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005AF710 PH_SMSG_USE_EQUIPMENT_SET_RESULT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005AD240 PH_SMSG_GMTICKET_CREATE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005AD240 PH_SMSG_GMTICKET_UPDATETEXT
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005AD240 PH_SMSG_GMTICKET_GETTICKET
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005AD240 PH_SMSG_GMTICKET_DELETETICKET
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005AD240 PH_SMSG_GMTICKET_RESPONSE_ERROR
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005AD240 PH_SMSG_GMTICKET_GET_RESPONSE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005AD240 PH_SMSG_GMTICKET_RESOLVE_RESPONSE
[8:55:39 PM] 0x005AD240 PH_SMSG_GM_TICKET_STATUS_UPDATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_START_FORWARD
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_START_BACKWARD
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_STOP
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_START_STRAFE_LEFT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_START_STRAFE_RIGHT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_STOP_STRAFE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_START_ASCEND
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_START_DESCEND
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_STOP_ASCEND
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_JUMP
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_START_TURN_LEFT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_START_TURN_RIGHT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_STOP_TURN
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_START_PITCH_UP
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_START_PITCH_DOWN
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_STOP_PITCH
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_SET_RUN_MODE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_SET_WALK_MODE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_TELEPORT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_SET_FACING
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_SET_PITCH
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_TOGGLE_COLLISION_CHEAT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_GRAVITY_CHNG
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B00 PH_MSG_MOVE_SET_RUN_SPEED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B00 PH_MSG_MOVE_SET_RUN_BACK_SPEED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B00 PH_MSG_MOVE_SET_WALK_SPEED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B00 PH_MSG_MOVE_SET_SWIM_SPEED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B00 PH_MSG_MOVE_SET_SWIM_BACK_SPEED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B00 PH_MSG_MOVE_SET_FLIGHT_SPEED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B00 PH_MSG_MOVE_SET_FLIGHT_BACK_SPEED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B00 PH_MSG_MOVE_SET_TURN_RATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B00 PH_MSG_MOVE_SET_PITCH_RATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B00 PH_MSG_MOVE_SET_COLLISION_HGT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_ROOT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_UNROOT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_START_SWIM
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_STOP_SWIM
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_START_SWIM_CHEAT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_STOP_SWIM_CHEAT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_HEARTBEAT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_FALL_LAND
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_UPDATE_CAN_FLY
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_UPDATE_CAN_TRANSITION_BETWEEN_SWIM_AND_FLY
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_MSG_MOVE_TELEPORT_ACK
[8:55:40 PM] 0x0071CAB0 PH_MSG_MOVE_TIME_SKIPPED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x0073F590 PH_SMSG_MONSTER_MOVE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x0073F590 PH_SMSG_MONSTER_MOVE_TRANSPORT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_FORCE_RUN_SPEED_CHANGE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_FORCE_RUN_BACK_SPEED_CHANGE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_FORCE_SWIM_SPEED_CHANGE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_FORCE_SWIM_BACK_SPEED_CHANGE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_FORCE_FLIGHT_SPEED_CHANGE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_FORCE_FLIGHT_BACK_SPEED_CHANGE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_FORCE_WALK_SPEED_CHANGE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_FORCE_TURN_RATE_CHANGE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_FORCE_PITCH_RATE_CHANGE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_FORCE_MOVE_ROOT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_FORCE_MOVE_UNROOT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_MOVE_WATER_WALK
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_MOVE_LAND_WALK
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_MOVE_FEATHER_FALL
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_MOVE_NORMAL_FALL
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_MOVE_SET_HOVER
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_MOVE_UNSET_HOVER
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_MOVE_GRAVITY_DISABLE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_MOVE_GRAVITY_ENABLE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_MOVE_SET_COLLISION_HGT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_MOVE_SET_CAN_FLY
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_MOVE_UNSET_CAN_FLY
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_MOVE_SET_CAN_TRANSITION_BETWEEN_SWIM_AND_FLY
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_MOVE_UNSET_CAN_TRANSITION_BETWEEN_SWIM_AND_FLY
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00732450 PH_SMSG_MOVE_KNOCK_BACK
[8:55:40 PM] 0x0071CB30 PH_SMSG_MOUNTSPECIAL_ANIM
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00716B10 PH_SMSG_AI_REACTION
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_KNOCK_BACK
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_HOVER
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_FEATHER_FALL
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741B60 PH_MSG_MOVE_WATER_WALK
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00716B90 PH_SMSG_PET_ACTION_SOUND
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00716C00 PH_SMSG_PET_DISMISS_SOUND
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741C30 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_MOVE_ROOT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741C30 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_MOVE_GRAVITY_DISABLE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741C30 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_MOVE_GRAVITY_ENABLE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741C30 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_MOVE_UNROOT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741C30 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_MOVE_FEATHER_FALL
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741C30 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_MOVE_NORMAL_FALL
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741C30 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_MOVE_SET_HOVER
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741C30 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_MOVE_UNSET_HOVER
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741C30 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_MOVE_WATER_WALK
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741C30 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_MOVE_LAND_WALK
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741C30 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_MOVE_START_SWIM
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741C30 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_MOVE_STOP_SWIM
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741C30 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_MOVE_SET_RUN_MODE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741C30 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_MOVE_SET_WALK_MODE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741C30 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_MOVE_SET_FLYING
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741C30 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_MOVE_UNSET_FLYING
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741BC0 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_SET_RUN_SPEED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741BC0 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_SET_RUN_BACK_SPEED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741BC0 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_SET_SWIM_SPEED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741BC0 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_SET_SWIM_BACK_SPEED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741BC0 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_SET_FLIGHT_SPEED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741BC0 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_SET_FLIGHT_BACK_SPEED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741BC0 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_SET_WALK_SPEED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741BC0 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_SET_TURN_RATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741BC0 PH_SMSG_SPLINE_SET_PITCH_RATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x0073F540 PH_SMSG_STANDSTATE_UPDATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00716AD0 PH_SMSG_COMPRESSED_MOVES
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00716AF0 PH_SMSG_COMPRESSED_UNKNOWN_1310
[8:55:40 PM] 0x0072D0B0 PH_SMSG_CLIENT_CONTROL_UPDATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00716940 PH_SMSG_FLIGHT_SPLINE_SYNC
[8:55:40 PM] 0x007300A0 PH_SMSG_AURA_UPDATE_ALL
[8:55:40 PM] 0x007300A0 PH_SMSG_AURA_UPDATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741A40 PH_SMSG_DISMOUNT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x0071CA50 PH_SMSG_LOOT_LIST
[8:55:40 PM] 0x007324B0 PH_SMSG_MIRRORIMAGE_DATA
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00716CD0 PH_SMSG_FORCE_DISPLAY_UPDATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x0072D130 PH_SMSG_CANCEL_AUTO_REPEAT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00716D20 PH_SMSG_HEALTH_UPDATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x007236C0 PH_SMSG_POWER_UPDATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741C90 PH_SMSG_HIGHEST_THREAT_UPDATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00741C90 PH_SMSG_THREAT_UPDATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00737B20 PH_SMSG_THREAT_REMOVE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00734B00 PH_SMSG_THREAT_CLEAR
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00716D80 PH_SMSG_PRE_RESURRECT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00716DB0 PH_SMSG_SET_VEHICLE_REC_ID
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00714AD0 PH_SMSG_COMPOUND_MOVE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00714B20 PH_SMSG_FORCE_ANIM
[8:55:40 PM] 0x0080FEE0 PH_SMSG_SPELL_START
[8:55:40 PM] 0x0080FEE0 PH_SMSG_SPELL_GO
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00809AF0 PH_SMSG_CAST_FAILED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00809C70 PH_SMSG_SPELL_FAILURE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00806AD0 PH_SMSG_SPELL_FAILED_OTHER
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00806C30 PH_SMSG_PET_CAST_FAILED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00806DD0 PH_SMSG_SPELL_COOLDOWN
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00807060 PH_SMSG_ITEM_COOLDOWN
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00804010 PH_SMSG_COOLDOWN_EVENT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00804010 PH_SMSG_CLEAR_COOLDOWN
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00804010 PH_SMSG_MODIFY_COOLDOWN
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00804110 PH_SMSG_COOLDOWN_CHEAT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00802090 PH_SMSG_PET_TAME_FAILURE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00801B80 PH_SMSG_SPELL_DELAYED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00801C90 PH_MSG_CHANNEL_START
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00801DB0 PH_MSG_CHANNEL_UPDATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00800610 PH_SMSG_PLAY_SPELL_VISUAL
[8:55:40 PM] 0x008006C0 PH_SMSG_PLAY_SPELL_IMPACT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x007FDC60 PH_SMSG_SET_FLAT_SPELL_MODIFIER
[8:55:40 PM] 0x007FDC60 PH_SMSG_SET_PCT_SPELL_MODIFIER
[8:55:40 PM] 0x007FD900 PH_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_RESET_STATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x007FD950 PH_SMSG_FEIGN_DEATH_RESISTED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00800470 PH_SMSG_SPELL_UPDATE_CHAIN_TARGETS
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00810050 PH_SMSG_NOTIFY_DEST_LOC_SPELL_CAST
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00800510 PH_SMSG_ON_CANCEL_EXPECTED_RIDE_VEHICLE_AURA
[8:55:40 PM] 0x008005A0 PH_SMSG_NOTIFY_MISSILE_TRAJECTORY_COLLISION
[8:55:40 PM] 0x008071C0 PH_SMSG_RESET_RANGED_COMBAT_TIMER
[8:55:40 PM] 0x008020C0 PH_SMSG_RESUME_CAST_BAR
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00756800 PH_SMSG_ATTACKSTART
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00756800 PH_SMSG_ATTACKSTOP
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00756800 PH_SMSG_ATTACKERSTATEUPDATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00756800 PH_SMSG_ATTACKSWING_NOTINRANGE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00756800 PH_SMSG_ATTACKSWING_BADFACING
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00756800 PH_SMSG_ATTACKSWING_DEADTARGET
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00756800 PH_SMSG_ATTACKSWING_CANT_ATTACK
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00756800 PH_SMSG_ENVIRONMENTALDAMAGELOG
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00756800 PH_SMSG_CLEAR_TARGET
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00756800 PH_SMSG_COMBAT_EVENT_FAILED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00753710 PH_SMSG_PERIODICAURALOG
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00751050 PH_SMSG_ENCHANTMENTLOG
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00750C90 PH_SMSG_PARTYKILLLOG
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00750D40 PH_SMSG_PROCRESIST
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00750EA0 PH_SMSG_DISPEL_FAILED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00753730 PH_SMSG_DESTRUCTIBLE_BUILDING_DAMAGE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x0070BE30 PH_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_PAGETEXT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x0070BE90 PH_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_CUSTOM_ANIM
[8:55:40 PM] 0x0070BEF0 PH_SMSG_GAMEOBJECT_DESPAWN_ANIM
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_MOUNTRESULT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_DISMOUNTRESULT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_INVENTORY_CHANGE_FAILURE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_OPEN_CONTAINER
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_ITEM_PUSH_RESULT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006DEFA0 PH_SMSG_LIST_INVENTORY
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006DEFA0 PH_SMSG_BUY_FAILED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006DEFA0 PH_SMSG_BUY_ITEM
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006DEFA0 PH_SMSG_SELL_ITEM
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006DEFA0 PH_SMSG_SET_ITEM_PURCHASE_DATA
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006DEFA0 PH_SMSG_ITEM_PURCHASE_REFUND_RESULT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D84F0 PH_SMSG_LOOT_RESPONSE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D84F0 PH_SMSG_LOOT_RELEASE_RESPONSE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D84F0 PH_SMSG_LOOT_REMOVED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D84F0 PH_SMSG_LOOT_UPDATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D84F0 PH_SMSG_LOOT_MONEY_NOTIFY
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D84F0 PH_SMSG_LOOT_ITEM_NOTIFY
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D84F0 PH_SMSG_LOOT_CLEAR_MONEY
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E7D60 PH_SMSG_LEARNED_SPELL
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E7840 PH_SMSG_REMOVED_SPELL
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E7E00 PH_SMSG_SUPERCEDED_SPELL
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006DF050 PH_SMSG_INITIAL_SPELLS
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D8750 PH_SMSG_ACTION_BUTTONS
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006DF1A0 PH_SMSG_GROUP_INVITE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CBD10 PH_SMSG_GROUP_CANCEL
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CBD40 PH_SMSG_GROUP_DECLINE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CBE10 PH_SMSG_GROUP_UNINVITE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CBD70 PH_SMSG_GROUP_SET_LEADER
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CBE40 PH_SMSG_GROUP_DESTROYED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CBEC0 PH_SMSG_PARTY_COMMAND_RESULT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D8870 PH_SMSG_GROUP_LIST
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CC300 PH_SMSG_REAL_GROUP_UPDATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D7F10 PH_SMSG_QUESTGIVER_QUEST_LIST
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D7F10 PH_SMSG_QUESTGIVER_QUEST_INVALID
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D7F10 PH_SMSG_QUESTGIVER_QUEST_DETAILS
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D7F10 PH_SMSG_QUESTGIVER_REQUEST_ITEMS
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D7F10 PH_SMSG_QUESTGIVER_OFFER_REWARD
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D7F10 PH_SMSG_QUESTGIVER_QUEST_COMPLETE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D7F10 PH_SMSG_QUESTGIVER_QUEST_FAILED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D7F10 PH_SMSG_QUESTGIVER_STATUS
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D7F10 PH_SMSG_QUESTGIVER_STATUS_MULTIPLE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D7F10 PH_SMSG_QUESTLOG_FULL
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D8410 PH_SMSG_TRAINER_LIST
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D8410 PH_SMSG_TRAINER_BUY_FAILED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CDEB0 PH_SMSG_SET_PROFICIENCY
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006DBD00 PH_SMSG_RESURRECT_REQUEST
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CDF00 PH_SMSG_PLAYER_SKINNED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CE070 PH_SMSG_INSPECT_RESULTS_UPDATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CE0C0 PH_SMSG_INSPECT_RESULTS
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006DBDF0 PH_SMSG_READ_ITEM_OK
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006DBDF0 PH_SMSG_READ_ITEM_FAILED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2210 PH_SMSG_CANCEL_COMBAT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_TAXINODE_STATUS
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_SHOWTAXINODES
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_ACTIVATETAXIREPLY
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CC3B0 PH_SMSG_GUILD_INVITE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CC410 PH_SMSG_GUILD_DECLINE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CC440 PH_SMSG_GUILD_INFO
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D92D0 PH_SMSG_GUILD_EVENT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CC590 PH_SMSG_GUILD_COMMAND_RESULT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D9230 PH_MSG_SAVE_GUILD_EMBLEM
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CC560 PH_MSG_TABARDVENDOR_ACTIVATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006DEEF0 PH_SMSG_PETITION_SHOWLIST
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006DEEF0 PH_SMSG_PETITION_SHOW_SIGNATURES
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006DEEF0 PH_SMSG_PETITION_SIGN_RESULTS
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006DEEF0 PH_MSG_PETITION_DECLINE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006DEEF0 PH_SMSG_TURN_IN_PETITION_RESULTS
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006DEEF0 PH_MSG_PETITION_RENAME
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_BINDPOINTUPDATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_BINDZONEREPLY
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CFE70 PH_SMSG_EMOTE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_PLAYERBOUND
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_PLAYERBINDERROR
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_NEW_TAXI_PATH
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_PET_NAME_INVALID
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_EXPLORATION_EXPERIENCE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CF9B0 PH_SMSG_PARTY_MEMBER_STATS
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CF9B0 PH_SMSG_PARTY_MEMBER_STATS_FULL
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D8030 PH_SMSG_QUESTUPDATE_FAILED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D8030 PH_SMSG_QUESTUPDATE_FAILEDTIMER
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D8030 PH_SMSG_QUESTUPDATE_COMPLETE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D8030 PH_SMSG_QUESTUPDATE_ADD_KILL
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D8030 PH_SMSG_QUESTUPDATE_ADD_PVP_KILL
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CBC50 PH_SMSG_QUEST_CONFIRM_ACCEPT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_SHOW_BANK
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_BUY_BANK_SLOT_RESULT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_LEVELUP_INFO
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_MSG_MINIMAP_PING
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_TRIGGER_CINEMATIC
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E6330 PH_SMSG_ITEM_TIME_UPDATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E6330 PH_SMSG_ITEM_ENCHANT_TIME_UPDATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_MSG_RANDOM_ROLL
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_FISH_NOT_HOOKED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_FISH_ESCAPED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_FORCEACTIONSHOW
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_GODMODE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_PETGODMODE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_IGNORE_REQUIREMENTS_CHEAT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_IGNORE_DIMINISHING_RETURNS_CHEAT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_CLEAR_FAR_SIGHT_IMMEDIATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_CHAT_WRONG_FACTION
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_CHAT_PLAYER_NOT_FOUND
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_CHAT_RESTRICTED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_CHAT_NOT_IN_PARTY
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_GMTICKET_SYSTEMSTATUS
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_SPIRIT_HEALER_CONFIRM
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_MSG_TALENT_WIPE_CONFIRM
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_BINDER_CONFIRM
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D3730 PH_SMSG_SPELLLOGEXECUTE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D3200 PH_SMSG_SPELLLOGMISS
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D3750 PH_SMSG_SPELLDAMAGESHIELD
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CE260 PH_SMSG_SPELLINSTAKILLLOG
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D3C10 PH_SMSG_SPELLNONMELEEDAMAGELOG
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D3DD0 PH_SMSG_SPELLHEALLOG
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D3EF0 PH_SMSG_SPELLENERGIZELOG
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CE3B0 PH_SMSG_SPELLDISPELLOG
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CE3B0 PH_SMSG_SPELLSTEALLOG
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CE3B0 PH_SMSG_SPELLBREAKLOG
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CE470 PH_SMSG_RESURRECT_FAILED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CE3D0 PH_SMSG_SPELLORDAMAGE_IMMUNE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_MSG_QUEST_PUSH_RESULT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D3F10 PH_SMSG_DAMAGE_CALC_LOG
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_RAID_GROUP_ONLY
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_PENDING_RAID_LOCK
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D84F0 PH_SMSG_LOOT_START_ROLL
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D84F0 PH_SMSG_LOOT_ALL_PASSED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D84F0 PH_SMSG_LOOT_ROLL_WON
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D84F0 PH_SMSG_LOOT_ROLL
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D84F0 PH_SMSG_LOOT_MASTER_LIST
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D84F0 PH_SMSG_TEST_DROP_RATE_RESULT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D8680 PH_SMSG_SUMMON_REQUEST
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CBCF0 PH_SMSG_SUMMON_CANCEL
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CD270 PH_SMSG_PLAY_TIME_WARNING
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CC910 PH_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_INVITE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CC980 PH_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_EVENT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CCB20 PH_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_COMMAND_RESULT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CCE90 PH_SMSG_ARENA_ERROR
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_DEATH_RELEASE_LOC
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_FORCED_DEATH_UPDATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006DC010 PH_SMSG_TIME_SYNC_REQ
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CCF10 PH_SMSG_VOICE_SESSION_ROSTER_UPDATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CD1B0 PH_SMSG_VOICE_SESSION_LEAVE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CD210 PH_SMSG_VOICE_SET_TALKER_MUTED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CFEF0 PH_SMSG_VOICE_PARENTAL_CONTROLS
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D01B0 PH_SMSG_CROSSED_INEBRIATION_THRESHOLD
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_COMPLAIN_RESULT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_FEATURE_SYSTEM_STATUS
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CD0E0 PH_SMSG_AVAILABLE_VOICE_CHANNEL
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CD380 PH_SMSG_CALENDAR_COMMAND_RESULT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_REPORT_PVP_AFK_RESULT
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CBE80 PH_SMSG_GROUPACTION_THROTTLED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2240 PH_SMSG_SEND_UNLEARN_SPELLS
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_CONVERT_RUNE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_RESYNC_RUNES
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_ADD_RUNE_POWER
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CBEA0 PH_SMSG_BATTLEGROUND_INFO_THROTTLED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CD770 PH_SMSG_TALENT_UPDATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_CHANGE_FAILED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006CBCB0 PH_SMSG_QUEST_POI_QUERY_RESPONSE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_XPGAIN
[8:55:40 PM] 0x008C8DE0 PH_SMSG_DEBUG_SERVER_GEO
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D8370 PH_SMSG_QUEST_FORCE_REMOVED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E2E90 PH_SMSG_CAMERA_SHAKE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006E6330 PH_SMSG_SOCKET_GEMS
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006D4110 PH_SMSG_SEND_ALL_COMBAT_LOG
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006B8720 PH_SMSG_WHO
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006B3280 PH_SMSG_WHOIS
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006B32C0 PH_SMSG_RWHOIS
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006B8700 PH_SMSG_CONTACT_LIST
[8:55:40 PM] 0x006B86B0 PH_SMSG_FRIEND_STATUS
[8:55:40 PM] 0x007044A0 PH_SMSG_TRADE_STATUS
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00704680 PH_SMSG_TRADE_STATUS_EXTENDED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x007E2840 PH_SMSG_GAMESPEED_SET
[8:55:40 PM] 0x007E28E0 PH_SMSG_LOGIN_SETTIMESPEED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x007E29C0 PH_SMSG_GAMETIME_UPDATE
[8:55:40 PM] 0x007E2A50 PH_SMSG_SERVERTIME
[8:55:40 PM] 0x007E2B40 PH_SMSG_GAMETIME_SET
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00401280 PH_SMSG_NOTIFICATION
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00401390 PH_SMSG_PLAYED_TIME
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00403D10 PH_SMSG_NEW_WORLD
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00401480 PH_SMSG_TRANSFER_PENDING
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00403910 PH_SMSG_TRANSFER_ABORTED
[8:55:40 PM] 0x00403DE0 PH_SMSG_LOGIN_VERIFY_WORLD
[8:55:40 PM] 0x004D9500 PH_SMSG_KICK_REASON
[8:55:41 PM] 0x005EDDD0 PH_SMSG_INSTANCE_ENCOUNTER
```

Lua functions:



```
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0081B720 Script_GetText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0081BAB0 Script_GetNumFrames
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0081B9C0 Script_EnumerateFrames
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0081B7B0 Script_CreateFont
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0081BB20 Script_CreateFrame
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0081BE70 Script_GetFramesRegisteredForEvent
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0081B820 Script_GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0050F830 Script_FrameXML_Debug
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0050F890 Script_GetBuildInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005222E0 Script_ReloadUI
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052B470 Script_RegisterForSave
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052B4E0 Script_RegisterForSavePerCharacter
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0050F8F0 Script_SetLayoutMode
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00514430 Script_IsModifierKeyDown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005144C0 Script_IsLeftShiftKeyDown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00514520 Script_IsRightShiftKeyDown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00514580 Script_IsShiftKeyDown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00514610 Script_IsLeftControlKeyDown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00514670 Script_IsRightControlKeyDown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005146D0 Script_IsControlKeyDown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00514760 Script_IsLeftAltKeyDown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005147C0 Script_IsRightAltKeyDown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00514820 Script_IsAltKeyDown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005148B0 Script_IsMouseButtonDown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00514BA0 Script_GetMouseButtonName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0050F950 Script_GetMouseButtonClicked
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0050F990 Script_SetConsoleKey
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005150E0 Script_Screenshot
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510470 Script_GetFramerate
[9:36:57 PM] 0x008E5250 Script_TogglePerformanceDisplay
[9:36:57 PM] 0x008E5250 Script_TogglePerformancePause
[9:36:57 PM] 0x008E5250 Script_TogglePerformanceValues
[9:36:57 PM] 0x008E5250 Script_ResetPerformanceValues
[9:36:57 PM] 0x008E5250 Script_GetDebugStats
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0050FE80 Script_IsDebugBuild
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0050FF30 Script_RegisterCVar
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0050FF50 Script_GetCVarInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00514C10 Script_SetCVar
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510040 Script_GetCVar
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005100C0 Script_GetCVarBool
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510150 Script_GetCVarDefault
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00514D40 Script_GetCVarMin
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00514E30 Script_GetCVarMax
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00514F60 Script_GetCVarAbsoluteMin
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00515010 Script_GetCVarAbsoluteMax
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00608560 Script_GetWaterDetail
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005101D0 Script_SetWaterDetail
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510200 Script_GetFarclip
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510230 Script_SetFarclip
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005102B0 Script_GetTexLodBias
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005102E0 Script_SetTexLodBias
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510390 Script_SetBaseMip
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510360 Script_GetBaseMip
[9:36:57 PM] 0x008E5250 Script_ToggleTris
[9:36:57 PM] 0x008E5250 Script_TogglePortals
[9:36:57 PM] 0x008E5250 Script_ToggleCollision
[9:36:57 PM] 0x008E5250 Script_ToggleCollisionDisplay
[9:36:57 PM] 0x008E5250 Script_TogglePlayerBounds
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510410 Script_Stuck
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510430 Script_Logout
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510450 Script_Quit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005104A0 Script_SetCursor
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510920 Script_ResetCursor
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051A3B0 Script_ClearCursor
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00515100 Script_CursorHasItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00515140 Script_CursorHasSpell
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00515180 Script_CursorHasMacro
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005151C0 Script_CursorHasMoney
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00515200 Script_GetCursorInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051A3D0 Script_EquipCursorItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00522320 Script_DeleteCursorItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051A530 Script_EquipPendingItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051A5C0 Script_CancelPendingEquip
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00525A30 Script_TargetUnit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00525A90 Script_TargetNearest
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00525AD0 Script_TargetNearestEnemy
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00525B10 Script_TargetNearestEnemyPlayer
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00525B50 Script_TargetNearestFriend
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00525B90 Script_TargetNearestFriendPlayer
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00525BD0 Script_TargetNearestPartyMember
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00525C00 Script_TargetNearestRaidMember
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00525C30 Script_TargetDirectionEnemy
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00525CD0 Script_TargetDirectionFriend
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00515560 Script_TargetDirectionFinished
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00525D70 Script_TargetLastTarget
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00525DF0 Script_TargetLastEnemy
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00525E50 Script_TargetLastFriend
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051A650 Script_AttackTarget
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00525EB0 Script_AssistUnit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00522480 Script_FocusUnit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005224C0 Script_FollowUnit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00527F00 Script_InteractUnit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00525FC0 Script_ClearTarget
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005225E0 Script_ClearFocus
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051A680 Script_AutoEquipCursorItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051A6B0 Script_ToggleSheath
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00515570 Script_GetZoneText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005155A0 Script_GetRealZoneText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005155D0 Script_GetSubZoneText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00515600 Script_GetMinimapZoneText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00522600 Script_InitiateTrade
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00522710 Script_CanInspect
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00522870 Script_NotifyInspect
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051A6E0 Script_InviteUnit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051A7A0 Script_UninviteUnit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00515880 Script_RequestTimePlayed
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051AA90 Script_RepopMe
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051AAC0 Script_AcceptResurrect
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051AAF0 Script_DeclineResurrect
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00515950 Script_ResurrectGetOfferer
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005159C0 Script_ResurrectHasSickness
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00515A00 Script_ResurrectHasTimer
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005109D0 Script_BeginTrade
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005109E0 Script_CancelTrade
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051AB20 Script_AcceptGroup
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051ABA0 Script_DeclineGroup
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051ABD0 Script_AcceptGuild
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051AC00 Script_DeclineGuild
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051AC30 Script_AcceptArenaTeam
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051AC60 Script_DeclineArenaTeam
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051AC90 Script_CancelLogout
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005109F0 Script_ForceLogout
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510A00 Script_ForceQuit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00515A50 Script_GetCursorMoney
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00522950 Script_DropCursorMoney
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00522980 Script_PickupPlayerMoney
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051ACD0 Script_HasSoulstone
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051ADD0 Script_UseSoulstone
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051AE80 Script_HasKey
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00522A20 Script_GuildInvite
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00522AF0 Script_GuildUninvite
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00522BC0 Script_GuildPromote
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00522C90 Script_GuildDemote
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00522D60 Script_GuildSetLeader
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00515A90 Script_GuildSetMOTD
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00515B70 Script_GuildLeave
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00515BE0 Script_GuildDisband
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00515C50 Script_GuildInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00515CC0 Script_ArenaTeamInviteByName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00515DD0 Script_ArenaTeamLeave
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00515EB0 Script_ArenaTeamUninviteByName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00515FF0 Script_ArenaTeamSetLeaderByName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00516130 Script_ArenaTeamDisband
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051AEF0 Script_GetScreenWidth
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051AF50 Script_GetScreenHeight
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051AFB0 Script_GetDamageBonusStat
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00516210 Script_GetReleaseTimeRemaining
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00516280 Script_GetCorpseRecoveryDelay
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005162E0 Script_GetInstanceBootTimeRemaining
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00516340 Script_GetInstanceLockTimeRemaining
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00516410 Script_GetInstanceLockTimeRemainingEncounter
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005164B0 Script_GetSummonConfirmTimeLeft
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00516510 Script_GetSummonConfirmSummoner
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00516580 Script_GetSummonConfirmAreaName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051B050 Script_ConfirmSummon
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051B110 Script_CancelSummon
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510A10 Script_GetCursorPosition
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510AC0 Script_GetNetStats
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051B1D0 Script_SitStandOrDescendStart
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00524980 Script_StopCinematic
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510B30 Script_RunScript
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051B240 Script_CheckInteractDistance
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00516610 Script_RandomRoll
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005166F0 Script_OpeningCinematic
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00516760 Script_InCinematic
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004DCE40 Script_IsWindowsClient
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510B90 Script_IsMacClient
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510B90 Script_IsLinuxClient
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051B6A0 Script_AcceptXPLoss
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051B6E0 Script_CheckSpiritHealerDist
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051B740 Script_CheckTalentMasterDist
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051B7A0 Script_CheckBinderDist
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051B800 Script_RetrieveCorpse
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00522F70 Script_BindEnchant
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005167A0 Script_ReplaceEnchant
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510B80 Script_ReplaceTradeEnchant
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00522F90 Script_NotWhileDeadError
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051B8B0 Script_GetRestState
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051B960 Script_GetXPExhaustion
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510B90 Script_GetTimeToWellRested
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510BB0 Script_GMRequestPlayerInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510BD0 Script_GetCoinIcon
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510C60 Script_GetCoinText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510D00 Script_GetCoinTextureString
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005167E0 Script_IsSubZonePVPPOI
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051BA50 Script_GetZonePVPInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00516840 Script_TogglePVP
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005168B0 Script_SetPVP
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051BCA0 Script_GetPVPDesired
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051BD00 Script_GetPVPTimer
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051BD60 Script_IsPVPTimerRunning
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510DB0 Script_ConfirmBindOnUse
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00516970 Script_SetPortraitToTexture
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004DBFD0 Script_GetLocale
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00516AA0 Script_GetGMTicketCategories
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051BDD0 Script_DropItemOnUnit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004DD400 Script_RestartGx
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510DC0 Script_RestoreVideoResolutionDefaults
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510DD0 Script_RestoreVideoEffectsDefaults
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004DD420 Script_RestoreVideoStereoDefaults
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00516B20 Script_GetBindLocation
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051BF50 Script_ConfirmTalentWipe
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051BF90 Script_ConfirmBinder
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051BFD0 Script_ShowingHelm
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051C040 Script_ShowingCloak
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051C0B0 Script_ShowHelm
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051C100 Script_ShowCloak
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510DE0 Script_SetEuropeanNumbers
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00516B90 Script_GetAreaSpiritHealerTime
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005262D0 Script_AcceptAreaSpiritHeal
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00522FA0 Script_CancelAreaSpiritHeal
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00516BF0 Script_GetMouseFocus
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510E00 Script_GetRealmName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510E20 Script_GetItemQualityColor
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00516C60 Script_GetItemInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051C150 Script_GetItemGem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x008E5250 Script_GetExtendedItemInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00517020 Script_GetItemIcon
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510F20 Script_GetItemFamily
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051C2E0 Script_GetItemCount
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00517100 Script_GetItemSpell
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510FC0 Script_GetItemCooldown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00522FB0 Script_PickupItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005110D0 Script_IsCurrentItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051C450 Script_IsUsableItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005171F0 Script_IsHelpfulItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005172E0 Script_IsHarmfulItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005173E0 Script_IsConsumableItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511150 Script_IsEquippableItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051C690 Script_IsEquippedItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051C740 Script_IsEquippedItemType
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00517530 Script_IsDressableItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051C870 Script_ItemHasRange
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051C9C0 Script_IsItemInRange
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511200 Script_GetNumAddOns
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511240 Script_GetAddOnInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511430 Script_GetAddOnMetadata
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511510 Script_UpdateAddOnMemoryUsage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511530 Script_GetAddOnMemoryUsage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511610 Script_GetScriptCPUUsage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511640 Script_UpdateAddOnCPUUsage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511660 Script_GetAddOnCPUUsage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511720 Script_GetFunctionCPUUsage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00517890 Script_GetFrameCPUUsage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005117C0 Script_GetEventCPUUsage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511830 Script_ResetCPUUsage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005179B0 Script_GetAddOnDependencies
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511840 Script_EnableAddOn
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511900 Script_EnableAllAddOns
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511940 Script_DisableAddOn
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511A00 Script_DisableAllAddOns
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511A40 Script_ResetDisabledAddOns
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511A60 Script_IsAddOnLoadOnDemand
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511B30 Script_IsAddOnLoaded
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00528920 Script_LoadAddOn
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051CB30 Script_PartialPlayTime
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051CBA0 Script_NoPlayTime
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511C40 Script_GetBillingTimeRested
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051A880 Script_CanShowResetInstances
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00515630 Script_ResetInstances
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005156A0 Script_IsInInstance
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00515750 Script_GetInstanceDifficulty
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051A8C0 Script_GetInstanceInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00515790 Script_GetDungeonDifficulty
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00526050 Script_SetDungeonDifficulty
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00515810 Script_GetRaidDifficulty
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005261A0 Script_SetRaidDifficulty
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510930 Script_ReportBug
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510980 Script_ReportSuggestion
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051CC10 Script_GetMirrorTimerInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00517AA0 Script_GetMirrorTimerProgress
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005165E0 Script_GetNumTitles
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051B3B0 Script_GetCurrentTitle
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00522E30 Script_SetCurrentTitle
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051B410 Script_IsTitleKnown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051B4E0 Script_GetTitleName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051CD00 Script_UseItemByName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051CDB0 Script_EquipItemByName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511C80 Script_GetExistingLocales
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511CC0 Script_InCombatLockdown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00523090 Script_StartAttack
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051D0B0 Script_StopAttack
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00517B50 Script_SetTaxiBenchmarkMode
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051D100 Script_GetTaxiBenchmarkMode
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051D170 Script_Dismount
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511D20 Script_VoicePushToTalkStart
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511D20 Script_VoicePushToTalkStop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00517C20 Script_SetUIVisibility
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051D1B0 Script_IsReferAFriendLinked
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051D230 Script_CanGrantLevel
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00523160 Script_GrantLevel
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051D2B0 Script_CanSummonFriend
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00523260 Script_SummonFriend
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511D30 Script_GetSummonFriendCooldown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051D330 Script_GetTotemInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00517C60 Script_GetTotemTimeLeft
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005262E0 Script_TargetTotem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051D520 Script_DestroyTotem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511DD0 Script_GetNumDeclensionSets
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511E80 Script_DeclineName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00523360 Script_AcceptLevelGrant
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00517D20 Script_DeclineLevelGrant
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511F90 Script_UploadSettings
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511FA0 Script_DownloadSettings
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004DD610 Script_GetMovieResolution
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051D590 Script_GameMovieFinished
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511FB0 Script_IsDesaturateSupported
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00511FE0 Script_GetThreatStatusColor
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00517D30 Script_IsThreatWarningEnabled
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00512090 Script_ConsoleAddMessage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00516ED0 Script_GetItemUniqueness
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00523370 Script_EndRefund
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005233D0 Script_EndBoundTradeable
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00517D70 Script_CanMapChangeDifficulty
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004DDC20 Script_GetExpansionLevel
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051D5A0 Script_GetAllowLowLevelRaid
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0051D600 Script_SetAllowLowLevelRaid
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0055DC00 Script_GetNumBindings
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0055E8D0 Script_GetBinding
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00563520 Script_SetBinding
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005635E0 Script_SetBindingSpell
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00563700 Script_SetBindingItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00563820 Script_SetBindingMacro
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00563940 Script_SetBindingClick
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00563A90 Script_SetOverrideBinding
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00563B80 Script_SetOverrideBindingSpell
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00563CB0 Script_SetOverrideBindingItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00563DE0 Script_SetOverrideBindingMacro
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00563F10 Script_SetOverrideBindingClick
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00560560 Script_ClearOverrideBindings
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0055E9B0 Script_GetBindingKey
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00562550 Script_GetBindingAction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005625F0 Script_GetBindingByKey
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0055FAD0 Script_RunBinding
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0055DC30 Script_GetCurrentBindingSet
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00564070 Script_LoadBindings
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005640C0 Script_SaveBindings
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0055DC60 Script_GetNumModifiedClickActions
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0055EA70 Script_GetModifiedClickAction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0055FB90 Script_SetModifiedClick
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0055FC20 Script_GetModifiedClick
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0055FCC0 Script_IsModifiedClick
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00564130 Script_GetClickFrame
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00564AE0 Script_SecureCmdOptionParse
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00566E80 Script_RunMacro
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00566400 Script_RunMacroText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00564B90 Script_StopMacro
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00568160 Script_CreateMacro
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00564BB0 Script_GetNumMacros
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00566EB0 Script_GetMacroInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00566F40 Script_GetMacroBody
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00566F70 Script_DeleteMacro
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00566FA0 Script_EditMacro
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005670D0 Script_SetMacroItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00567200 Script_GetMacroItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00567320 Script_SetMacroSpell
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00567450 Script_GetMacroSpell
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00566490 Script_GetNumMacroIcons
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005664E0 Script_GetNumMacroItemIcons
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00564E90 Script_GetMacroIconInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00564F60 Script_GetMacroItemIconInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005674F0 Script_PickupMacro
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005666A0 Script_GetMacroIndexByName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00564C10 Script_GetRunningMacro
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00564C70 Script_GetRunningMacroButton
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FBF80 Script_JumpOrAscendStart
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC0A0 Script_AscendStop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC140 Script_DescendStop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FAAE0 Script_ToggleRun
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC190 Script_ToggleAutoRun
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC200 Script_MoveForwardStart
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC250 Script_MoveForwardStop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC290 Script_MoveBackwardStart
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC2E0 Script_MoveBackwardStop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC320 Script_TurnLeftStart
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC360 Script_TurnLeftStop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC3B0 Script_TurnRightStart
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC3F0 Script_TurnRightStop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC440 Script_StrafeLeftStart
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC490 Script_StrafeLeftStop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC4D0 Script_StrafeRightStart
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC520 Script_StrafeRightStop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC8E0 Script_PitchUpStart
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC570 Script_PitchUpStop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC920 Script_PitchDownStart
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC5C0 Script_PitchDownStop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC610 Script_TurnOrActionStart
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC680 Script_TurnOrActionStop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC6C0 Script_CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC730 Script_CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC780 Script_MoveAndSteerStart
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC830 Script_MoveAndSteerStop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FD550 Script_SetMouselookOverrideBinding
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FCC10 Script_MouselookStart
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC890 Script_MouselookStop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005F9DD0 Script_IsMouselooking
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FB660 Script_VehicleExit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FB6D0 Script_VehiclePrevSeat
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FB720 Script_VehicleNextSeat
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC8E0 Script_VehicleAimUpStart
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC570 Script_VehicleAimUpStop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC920 Script_VehicleAimDownStart
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FC5C0 Script_VehicleAimDownStop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FB770 Script_VehicleAimIncrement
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FB7D0 Script_VehicleAimDecrement
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FB820 Script_VehicleAimRequestAngle
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005F9E10 Script_VehicleAimGetAngle
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FB8C0 Script_VehicleAimRequestNormAngle
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005F9E60 Script_VehicleAimGetNormAngle
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005F9F10 Script_VehicleAimSetNormPower
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005F9550 Script_VehicleAimGetNormPower
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FB970 Script_IsUsingVehicleControls
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FB9C0 Script_CanExitVehicle
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FBA10 Script_CanSwitchVehicleSeats
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005F9F70 Script_IsVehicleAimAngleAdjustable
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005F9FE0 Script_IsVehicleAimPowerAdjustable
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FA050 Script_DetectWowMouse
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006017E0 Script_CameraZoomIn
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00601840 Script_CameraZoomOut
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FF080 Script_MoveViewInStart
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FF0A0 Script_MoveViewInStop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FF0D0 Script_MoveViewOutStart
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FF0F0 Script_MoveViewOutStop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FF170 Script_MoveViewLeftStart
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FF190 Script_MoveViewLeftStop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FF120 Script_MoveViewRightStart
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FF140 Script_MoveViewRightStop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FF1C0 Script_MoveViewUpStart
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FF1E0 Script_MoveViewUpStop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FF210 Script_MoveViewDownStart
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FF230 Script_MoveViewDownStop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006039B0 Script_SetView
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FF260 Script_SaveView
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00604C80 Script_ResetView
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00604CE0 Script_NextView
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00604D10 Script_PrevView
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005FF2C0 Script_FlipCameraYaw
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006018A0 Script_VehicleCameraZoomIn
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006018B0 Script_VehicleCameraZoomOut
[9:36:57 PM] 0x009858B0 Script_PlaySound
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00985950 Script_PlayMusic
[9:36:57 PM] 0x009859B0 Script_PlaySoundFile
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00985A10 Script_StopMusic
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00985BB0 Script_Sound_GameSystem_GetNumInputDrivers
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00985BE0 Script_Sound_GameSystem_GetInputDriverNameByIndex
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00985C70 Script_Sound_GameSystem_GetNumOutputDrivers
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00985CA0 Script_Sound_GameSystem_GetOutputDriverNameByIndex
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00985D30 Script_Sound_GameSystem_RestartSoundSystem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00985A20 Script_Sound_ChatSystem_GetNumInputDrivers
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00985A50 Script_Sound_ChatSystem_GetInputDriverNameByIndex
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00985AE0 Script_Sound_ChatSystem_GetNumOutputDrivers
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00985B10 Script_Sound_ChatSystem_GetOutputDriverNameByIndex
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00985EF0 Script_VoiceChat_StartCapture
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00985D50 Script_VoiceChat_StopCapture
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00985D60 Script_VoiceChat_RecordLoopbackSound
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00985DD0 Script_VoiceChat_StopRecordingLoopbackSound
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00985DE0 Script_VoiceChat_PlayLoopbackSound
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00985DF0 Script_VoiceChat_StopPlayingLoopbackSound
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00985E00 Script_VoiceChat_IsRecordingLoopbackSound
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00985E30 Script_VoiceChat_IsPlayingLoopbackSound
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00985E60 Script_VoiceChat_GetCurrentMicrophoneSignalLevel
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00985E90 Script_VoiceChat_ActivatePrimaryCaptureCallback
[9:36:57 PM] 0x007FDCD0 Script_SpellIsTargeting
[9:36:57 PM] 0x007FDD10 Script_SpellCanTargetItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x008007E0 Script_SpellTargetItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00804190 Script_SpellCanTargetUnit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0080DC00 Script_SpellTargetUnit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x007FDD60 Script_SpellCanTargetGlyph
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00809E30 Script_SpellStopTargeting
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00809EA0 Script_SpellStopCasting
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00804220 Script_CancelUnitBuff
[9:36:57 PM] 0x008021D0 Script_CancelItemTempEnchantment
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00802270 Script_CannotBeResurrected
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006081F0 Script_GetTime
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00608230 Script_GetGameTime
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00608270 Script_ConsoleExec
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510BB0 Script_ReadFile
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510BB0 Script_DeleteFile
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00510BB0 Script_AppendToFile
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004DDC20 Script_GetAccountExpansionLevel
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060C2A0 Script_UnitExists
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060C350 Script_UnitIsVisible
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060C3D0 Script_UnitIsUnit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060C4B0 Script_UnitIsPlayer
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060C550 Script_UnitIsInMyGuild
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060C6F0 Script_UnitIsCorpse
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060C770 Script_UnitIsPartyLeader
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060C810 Script_UnitGroupRolesAssigned
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060C8A0 Script_UnitIsRaidOfficer
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060C920 Script_UnitInParty
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060C9A0 Script_UnitPlayerOrPetInParty
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060CA20 Script_UnitInRaid
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060CB20 Script_UnitPlayerOrPetInRaid
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060CBA0 Script_UnitPlayerControlled
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060CC30 Script_UnitIsAFK
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060CD50 Script_UnitIsDND
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060CE20 Script_UnitIsPVP
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060CF20 Script_UnitIsPVPSanctuary
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060CFB0 Script_UnitIsPVPFreeForAll
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060D0A0 Script_UnitFactionGroup
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060D280 Script_UnitReaction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060D330 Script_UnitIsEnemy
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060D3D0 Script_UnitIsFriend
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060D530 Script_UnitCanCooperate
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060D690 Script_UnitCanAssist
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060D730 Script_UnitCanAttack
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060D7D0 Script_UnitIsCharmed
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060D860 Script_UnitIsPossessed
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060D8F0 Script_PlayerCanTeleport
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060D970 Script_UnitClassification
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060DA00 Script_UnitSelectionColor
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060E630 Script_UnitGUID
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060E740 Script_UnitName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060E9A0 Script_UnitPVPName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060EA60 Script_UnitXP
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060EAE0 Script_UnitXPMax
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060EB60 Script_UnitHealth
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060EC60 Script_UnitHealthMax
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060ED40 Script_UnitMana
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060EF40 Script_UnitManaMax
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060ED40 Script_UnitPower
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060EF40 Script_UnitPowerMax
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060F100 Script_UnitPowerType
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060F350 Script_UnitOnTaxi
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060F3D0 Script_UnitIsFeignDeath
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060F480 Script_UnitIsDead
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060F580 Script_UnitIsGhost
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060F680 Script_UnitIsDeadOrGhost
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060F790 Script_UnitIsConnected
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060F860 Script_UnitAffectingCombat
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060F8E0 Script_UnitSex
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060F9E0 Script_UnitLevel
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060FBA0 Script_GetMoney
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060FC40 Script_GetHonorCurrency
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060FCC0 Script_GetArenaCurrency
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060FD40 Script_UnitRace
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060FEC0 Script_UnitClass
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00610040 Script_UnitClassBase
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006101A0 Script_UnitResistance
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00610300 Script_UnitStat
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00610450 Script_UnitAttackBothHands
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00610860 Script_UnitDamage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00610550 Script_UnitRangedDamage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006107D0 Script_UnitRangedAttack
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00610A00 Script_UnitAttackSpeed
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00610B60 Script_UnitAttackPower
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00610CA0 Script_UnitRangedAttackPower
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00610DE0 Script_UnitDefense
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00610EC0 Script_UnitArmor
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00610FB0 Script_UnitCharacterPoints
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00614CA0 Script_UnitBuff
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00614CF0 Script_UnitDebuff
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00614D40 Script_UnitAura
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00611130 Script_UnitIsTapped
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006111B0 Script_UnitIsTappedByPlayer
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00611230 Script_UnitIsTappedByAllThreatList
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006112B0 Script_UnitIsTrivial
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00611330 Script_UnitHasRelicSlot
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006113E0 Script_SetPortraitTexture
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00611600 Script_HasFullControl
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00611670 Script_GetComboPoints
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060DB20 Script_IsInGuild
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060DB80 Script_IsGuildLeader
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060DC70 Script_IsArenaTeamCaptain
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060DBF0 Script_IsInArenaTeam
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060DD40 Script_IsResting
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060DDB0 Script_GetCombatRating
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060DE70 Script_GetCombatRatingBonus
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006082C0 Script_GetMaxCombatRatingBonus
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060DF30 Script_GetDodgeChance
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060DF90 Script_GetBlockChance
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060DFF0 Script_GetShieldBlock
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060E070 Script_GetParryChance
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060E130 Script_GetCritChanceFromAgility
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060E1B0 Script_GetSpellCritChanceFromIntellect
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060E0D0 Script_GetCritChance
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060E230 Script_GetRangedCritChance
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060E290 Script_GetSpellCritChance
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060E310 Script_GetSpellBonusDamage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060E3B0 Script_GetSpellBonusHealing
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060E410 Script_GetPetSpellBonusDamage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060E470 Script_GetSpellPenetration
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060E4E0 Script_GetArmorPenetration
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060E560 Script_GetAttackPowerForStat
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00611780 Script_UnitCreatureType
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00611820 Script_UnitCreatureFamily
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006118C0 Script_GetResSicknessDuration
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00611A20 Script_GetPVPSessionStats
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00611AD0 Script_GetPVPYesterdayStats
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00611B80 Script_GetPVPLifetimeStats
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00611C40 Script_UnitPVPRank
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00611CB0 Script_GetPVPRankInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00608560 Script_GetPVPRankProgress
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00611DF0 Script_UnitCastingInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00612090 Script_UnitChannelInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060A450 Script_IsLoggedIn
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00612260 Script_IsFlyableArea
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00612300 Script_IsIndoors
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00612360 Script_IsOutdoors
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006123C0 Script_IsOutOfBounds
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00612430 Script_IsFalling
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006124A0 Script_IsSwimming
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00612500 Script_IsFlying
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006125A0 Script_IsMounted
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00612610 Script_IsStealthed
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00612670 Script_UnitIsSameServer
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006127F0 Script_GetUnitHealthModifier
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00612870 Script_GetUnitMaxHealthModifier
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00612900 Script_GetUnitPowerModifier
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00612980 Script_GetUnitHealthRegenRateFromSpirit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00612A00 Script_GetUnitManaRegenRateFromSpirit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00612A90 Script_GetManaRegen
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00612B40 Script_GetPowerRegen
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00613020 Script_GetRuneCooldown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00613140 Script_GetRuneCount
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006131E0 Script_GetRuneType
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00612D50 Script_ReportPlayerIsPVPAFK
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00612E20 Script_PlayerIsPVPInactive
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00612BF0 Script_GetExpertise
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00612CB0 Script_GetExpertisePercent
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060CAA0 Script_UnitInBattleground
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00612F10 Script_UnitInRange
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00613290 Script_GetUnitSpeed
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00613330 Script_GetUnitPitch
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006133D0 Script_UnitInVehicle
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006134A0 Script_UnitUsingVehicle
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00613570 Script_UnitControllingVehicle
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00613700 Script_UnitInVehicleControlSeat
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00613740 Script_UnitHasVehicleUI
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00613780 Script_UnitTargetsVehicleInRaidUI
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006137D0 Script_UnitVehicleSkin
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00613830 Script_UnitVehicleSeatCount
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006138C0 Script_UnitVehicleSeatInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006139B0 Script_UnitSwitchToVehicleSeat
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00608580 Script_CanSwitchVehicleSeat
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00614E60 Script_GetVehicleUIIndicator
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00614EF0 Script_GetVehicleUIIndicatorSeat
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00613A60 Script_UnitThreatSituation
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00613B40 Script_UnitDetailedThreatSituation
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00613C90 Script_UnitIsControlling
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00613E10 Script_EjectPassengerFromSeat
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00613D20 Script_CanEjectPassengerFromSeat
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00613ED0 Script_RespondInstanceLock
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060A490 Script_GetPlayerFacing
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00613F90 Script_GetPlayerInfoByGUID
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00608690 Script_GetItemStats
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00608760 Script_GetItemStatDelta
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00614140 Script_IsXPUserDisabled
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0060A510 Script_FillLocalizedClassList
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0057F170 Script_GetNumTrackingTypes
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0057F1B0 Script_GetTrackingInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0057F380 Script_SetTracking
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0057F4F0 Script_GetTrackingTexture
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0074FA60 Script_CombatLogResetFilter
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0074FF70 Script_CombatLogAddFilter
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0074D5B0 Script_CombatLogSetRetentionTime
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0074D9E0 Script_CombatLogGetRetentionTime
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0074FA70 Script_CombatLogGetNumEntries
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0074FAE0 Script_CombatLogSetCurrentEntry
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0074F2B0 Script_CombatLogGetCurrentEntry
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0074FC20 Script_CombatLogAdvanceEntry
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00751120 Script_CombatLogClearEntries
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0074D600 Script_CombatLog_Object_IsA
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0074D580 Script_CombatTextSetActiveUnit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A8F10 Script_GetActionInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A9B30 Script_GetActionTexture
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A7D10 Script_GetActionCount
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A91C0 Script_GetActionCooldown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A9290 Script_GetActionAutocast
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A7D90 Script_GetActionText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A8220 Script_HasAction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AC000 Script_UseAction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AC090 Script_PickupAction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AB840 Script_PlaceAction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A9BA0 Script_IsAttackAction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AAD40 Script_IsCurrentAction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A9C10 Script_IsAutoRepeatAction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A7E60 Script_IsUsableAction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A9C80 Script_IsConsumableAction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A8720 Script_IsStackableAction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A8BC0 Script_IsEquippedAction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A9CF0 Script_ActionHasRange
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A9D50 Script_IsActionInRange
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A7F20 Script_GetBonusBarOffset
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B71E0 Script_GetMultiCastBarOffset
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A7F60 Script_ChangeActionBarPage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A7FD0 Script_GetActionBarPage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A8790 Script_GetActionBarToggles
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A8290 Script_SetActionBarToggles
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A8820 Script_IsPossessBarVisible
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A8330 Script_GetMultiCastTotemSpells
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AB8A0 Script_SetMultiCastSpell
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052C110 Script_GetNumPartyMembers
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052C190 Script_GetRealNumPartyMembers
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052C1D0 Script_GetPartyMember
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052C270 Script_GetPartyLeaderIndex
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052CCD0 Script_IsPartyLeader
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052CD30 Script_IsRealPartyLeader
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052D990 Script_LeaveParty
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052CD90 Script_GetLootMethod
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052DC20 Script_SetLootMethod
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052C2A0 Script_GetLootThreshold
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052DE60 Script_SetLootThreshold
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052E1B0 Script_SetPartyAssignment
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052E400 Script_ClearPartyAssignment
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052CF60 Script_GetPartyAssignment
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052D9C0 Script_SilenceMember
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052DAF0 Script_UnSilenceMember
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052CF00 Script_SetOptOutOfLoot
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052C2D0 Script_GetOptOutOfLoot
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052D000 Script_CanChangePlayerDifficulty
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052E420 Script_ChangePlayerDifficulty
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052C310 Script_IsPartyLFG
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052C350 Script_HasLFGRestrictions
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0050D170 Script_SendChatMessage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00500560 Script_SendAddonMessage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0050D8A0 Script_SendSystemMessage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00500760 Script_GetNumLanguages
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00500810 Script_GetLanguageByIndex
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00500910 Script_GetDefaultLanguage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00500980 Script_DoEmote
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FBD00 Script_LoggingChat
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FBD20 Script_LoggingCombat
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0050DAA0 Script_JoinChannelByName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0050DAA0 Script_JoinTemporaryChannel
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0050DAC0 Script_JoinPermanentChannel
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005096D0 Script_LeaveChannelByName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FE630 Script_ListChannelByName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0050DAE0 Script_ListChannels
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FE650 Script_GetChannelList
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FE720 Script_SetChannelPassword
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FE810 Script_SetChannelOwner
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FE830 Script_DisplayChannelOwner
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FE850 Script_GetChannelName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FE950 Script_ChannelModerator
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FE970 Script_ChannelUnmoderator
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FE990 Script_ChannelMute
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FE9B0 Script_ChannelUnmute
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FE9D0 Script_ChannelInvite
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FE9F0 Script_ChannelKick
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FEA10 Script_ChannelBan
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FEA30 Script_ChannelUnban
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FEA50 Script_ChannelToggleAnnouncements
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00501140 Script_ChannelSilenceVoice
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00501250 Script_ChannelSilenceAll
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005012F0 Script_ChannelUnSilenceVoice
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00501400 Script_ChannelUnSilenceAll
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FEAF0 Script_ChangeChatColor
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FED10 Script_ResetChatColors
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FEEE0 Script_GetChatTypeIndex
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FBD90 Script_GetChatWindowInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FBF60 Script_GetChatWindowSavedPosition
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FC020 Script_GetChatWindowSavedDimensions
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FC0C0 Script_GetChatWindowMessages
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FEFF0 Script_GetChatWindowChannels
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FC170 Script_AddChatWindowMessages
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FC250 Script_RemoveChatWindowMessages
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00501DB0 Script_AddChatWindowChannel
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FF0D0 Script_RemoveChatWindowChannel
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FC330 Script_SetChatWindowName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FC3D0 Script_SetChatWindowSize
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FC470 Script_SetChatWindowColor
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FC5B0 Script_SetChatWindowAlpha
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FC660 Script_SetChatWindowLocked
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FC760 Script_SetChatWindowDocked
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FC6E0 Script_SetChatWindowUninteractable
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FC810 Script_SetChatWindowShown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FC890 Script_SetChatWindowSavedPosition
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FC9A0 Script_SetChatWindowSavedDimensions
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FF200 Script_EnumerateServerChannels
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00500BE0 Script_RequestRaidInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FCA50 Script_GetNumSavedInstances
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FF2C0 Script_GetSavedInstanceInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0050DC10 Script_SetSavedInstanceExtend
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00501F00 Script_ResetChatWindows
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00500C80 Script_CanComplainChat
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0050ED00 Script_ComplainChat
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00504E10 Script_GetNumDisplayChannels
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FF580 Script_GetChannelDisplayInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FFA10 Script_GetSelectedDisplayChannel
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00504E50 Script_SetSelectedDisplayChannel
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00504F30 Script_GetChannelRosterInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00505190 Script_GetNumChannelMembers
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00500AE0 Script_SetActiveVoiceChannel
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FBD40 Script_GetActiveVoiceChannel
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005052E0 Script_CollapseChannelHeader
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00505360 Script_ExpandChannelHeader
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FEA70 Script_ChannelVoiceOn
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FEA90 Script_ChannelVoiceOff
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FEAB0 Script_DisplayChannelVoiceOn
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FEAD0 Script_DisplayChannelVoiceOff
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FFA70 Script_IsDisplayChannelOwner
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FFAE0 Script_IsDisplayChannelModerator
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FCBF0 Script_IsVoiceChatEnabled
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FCC60 Script_IsVoiceChatAllowed
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FCCB0 Script_IsVoiceChatAllowedByServer
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FFB50 Script_IsSilenced
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FCDF0 Script_GetMuteStatus
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FCCF0 Script_UnitIsSilenced
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FFC30 Script_SetChannelWatch
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FFC50 Script_ClearChannelWatch
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FFCC0 Script_DeclineInvite
[9:36:57 PM] 0x004FEDC0 Script_SetChatColorNameByClass
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0057B3A0 Script_GetAutoCompleteResults
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0057B500 Script_GetAutoCompletePresenceID
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053B5C0 Script_GetNumSpellTabs
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053BE70 Script_GetSpellTabInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005407F0 Script_GetSpellName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005408E0 Script_GetSpellLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00540A30 Script_GetSpellInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00540D70 Script_GetSpellTexture
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00540DF0 Script_GetSpellCount
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00540E80 Script_GetSpellCooldown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00541010 Script_GetSpellAutocast
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005410E0 Script_ToggleSpellAutocast
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00541140 Script_EnableSpellAutocast
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005411A0 Script_DisableSpellAutocast
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00541200 Script_PickupSpell
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00541250 Script_CastSpell
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005412C0 Script_IsSelectedSpell
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00541340 Script_IsPassiveSpell
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00541420 Script_IsAttackSpell
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00541500 Script_IsCurrentSpell
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005415D0 Script_IsAutoRepeatSpell
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00541680 Script_IsUsableSpell
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00541800 Script_IsHelpfulSpell
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005418F0 Script_IsHarmfulSpell
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005419F0 Script_IsConsumableSpell
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00541AF0 Script_SpellHasRange
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00541C60 Script_IsSpellInRange
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053DD10 Script_UpdateSpells
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053DD30 Script_HasPetSpells
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053C0B0 Script_GetNumShapeshiftForms
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053DE10 Script_GetShapeshiftForm
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053DE60 Script_CancelShapeshiftForm
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053DE90 Script_GetShapeshiftFormInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053C0F0 Script_CastShapeshiftForm
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053C180 Script_GetShapeshiftFormCooldown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00540310 Script_CastSpellByName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053E060 Script_CastSpellByID
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053C2A0 Script_GetNumCompanions
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053E2C0 Script_GetCompanionInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053E490 Script_GetCompanionCooldown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053C310 Script_PickupCompanion
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053E5E0 Script_CallCompanion
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053E6B0 Script_DismissCompanion
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053B650 Script_GetKnownSlotFromHighestRankSlot
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053C3A0 Script_IsSpellKnown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053B6C0 Script_FindSpellBookSlotByID
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053E7E0 Script_SummonRandomCritter
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E7D60 Script_GetInventorySlotInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E95C0 Script_GetInventoryItemsForSlot
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E9BC0 Script_GetInventoryItemTexture
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E9D80 Script_GetInventoryItemBroken
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E9E40 Script_GetInventoryItemCount
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005EA040 Script_GetInventoryItemQuality
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E7E60 Script_GetInventoryItemCooldown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005EA170 Script_GetInventoryItemDurability
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005EA270 Script_GetInventoryItemLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005EA3E0 Script_GetInventoryItemID
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005EA4F0 Script_GetInventoryItemGems
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E7700 Script_KeyRingButtonIDToInvSlotID
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005EA5F0 Script_PickupInventoryItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005EA630 Script_UseInventoryItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005EA6A0 Script_SocketInventoryItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005EA6E0 Script_IsInventoryItemLocked
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005EA780 Script_PutItemInBag
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005EA7F0 Script_PutItemInBackpack
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005EA840 Script_PickupBagFromSlot
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005EA880 Script_CursorCanGoInSlot
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005EA930 Script_ShowInventorySellCursor
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005EA9B0 Script_SetInventoryPortraitTexture
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005EAAF0 Script_GetGuildInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E7FA0 Script_GetInventoryAlertStatus
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005EAC00 Script_UpdateInventoryAlertStatus
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005EAC10 Script_OffhandHasWeapon
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E7780 Script_HasInspectHonorData
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005EAC90 Script_RequestInspectHonorData
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E77C0 Script_GetInspectHonorData
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E8030 Script_GetInspectArenaTeamData
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E7890 Script_ClearInspectPlayer
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005EACA0 Script_GetWeaponEnchantInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005EAE90 Script_HasWandEquipped
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00588F00 Script_SetLootPortrait
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00588540 Script_GetNumLootItems
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00588570 Script_GetLootSlotInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005886D0 Script_GetLootSlotLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00588750 Script_LootSlotIsItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00588810 Script_LootSlotIsCoin
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00589520 Script_LootSlot
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00589590 Script_ConfirmLootSlot
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005888B0 Script_CloseLoot
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005888E0 Script_IsFishingLoot
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00588920 Script_GetMasterLootCandidate
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00589600 Script_GiveMasterLoot
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005889D0 Script_GetLootRollItemInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00588C00 Script_GetLootRollItemLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00588CC0 Script_GetLootRollTimeLeft
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00588D60 Script_RollOnLoot
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00588DD0 Script_ConfirmLootRoll
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00589C40 Script_ItemTextGetItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058A480 Script_ItemTextGetCreator
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00589C90 Script_ItemTextGetMaterial
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00589B50 Script_ItemTextGetPage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00589B90 Script_ItemTextGetText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00589D70 Script_ItemTextHasNextPage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058A110 Script_ItemTextPrevPage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058A150 Script_ItemTextNextPage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058A400 Script_CloseItemText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058A900 Script_GetGossipText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058A920 Script_GetNumGossipOptions
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058A960 Script_GetNumGossipAvailableQuests
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058A9A0 Script_GetNumGossipActiveQuests
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058A9E0 Script_GetGossipOptions
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058B3A0 Script_GetGossipAvailableQuests
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058B490 Script_GetGossipActiveQuests
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058B590 Script_SelectGossipOption
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058B600 Script_SelectGossipAvailableQuest
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058B670 Script_SelectGossipActiveQuest
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058AA40 Script_CloseGossip
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058AB50 Script_ForceGossip
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058D350 Script_CloseQuest
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058BD10 Script_GetTitleText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058BD30 Script_GetGreetingText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058BD50 Script_GetQuestText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058BD70 Script_GetObjectiveText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058BD90 Script_GetProgressText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058BDB0 Script_GetRewardText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058BDD0 Script_GetNumAvailableQuests
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058BE00 Script_GetNumActiveQuests
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058BE30 Script_GetAvailableTitle
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058BED0 Script_GetActiveTitle
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058BF70 Script_GetAvailableLevel
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058C010 Script_GetActiveLevel
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058D370 Script_IsAvailableQuestTrivial
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058D420 Script_IsActiveQuestTrivial
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058D4D0 Script_SelectAvailableQuest
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058D540 Script_SelectActiveQuest
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058D5B0 Script_AcceptQuest
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058D5C0 Script_DeclineQuest
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058D5D0 Script_IsQuestCompletable
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058D610 Script_CompleteQuest
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058D620 Script_GetQuestReward
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058C0B0 Script_GetRewardMoney
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058C0E0 Script_GetRewardXP
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058C110 Script_GetRewardHonor
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058D670 Script_GetRewardSpell
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058C160 Script_GetQuestMoneyToGet
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058C190 Script_GetNumQuestRewards
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058C1F0 Script_GetNumQuestChoices
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058C250 Script_GetNumQuestItems
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058D980 Script_GetQuestItemInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058C2B0 Script_GetQuestItemLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058DAB0 Script_GetQuestSpellLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058C3A0 Script_QuestChooseRewardError
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058C910 Script_ConfirmAcceptQuest
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058C990 Script_GetQuestBackgroundMaterial
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058C3B0 Script_GetSuggestedGroupNum
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058C3E0 Script_QuestFlagsPVP
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058C430 Script_QuestGetAutoAccept
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058DB30 Script_GetDailyQuestsCompleted
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058C470 Script_GetMaxDailyQuests
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058D810 Script_GetRewardTitle
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058C140 Script_GetRewardTalents
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058C4A0 Script_GetRewardArenaPoints
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058DBC0 Script_GetAvailableQuestInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058C4D0 Script_QuestIsDaily
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0058C510 Script_QuestIsWeekly
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DF010 Script_GetNumQuestLogEntries
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E5CC0 Script_GetQuestLogTitle
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E02F0 Script_SelectQuestLogEntry
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DF0A0 Script_GetQuestLogSelection
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DF0D0 Script_SetAbandonQuest
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DF0E0 Script_GetAbandonQuestName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E3D60 Script_GetAbandonQuestItems
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E4060 Script_AbandonQuest
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E4070 Script_IsUnitOnQuest
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E0340 Script_GetQuestLogQuestText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E41A0 Script_GetNumQuestLeaderBoards
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E5F60 Script_GetQuestLogLeaderBoard
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E4260 Script_GetNumQuestItemDrops
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E60D0 Script_GetQuestLogItemDrop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E6650 Script_GetQuestPOILeaderBoard
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E4320 Script_GetQuestLogTimeLeft
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E43F0 Script_IsCurrentQuestFailed
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DF150 Script_GetNumQuestLogRewards
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DF1D0 Script_GetNumQuestLogChoices
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E4490 Script_GetQuestLogRewardInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E4660 Script_GetQuestLogChoiceInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DF250 Script_GetQuestLogItemLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E4840 Script_GetQuestLogSpellLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E48F0 Script_GetQuestLogRewardMoney
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E49B0 Script_GetQuestLogRewardXP
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E4B70 Script_GetQuestLogRewardHonor
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E4D10 Script_GetQuestLogRewardSpell
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DF460 Script_GetQuestLogRequiredMoney
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DF520 Script_GetQuestLogPushable
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E4ED0 Script_QuestLogPushQuest
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E6240 Script_GetQuestTimers
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E4FB0 Script_GetQuestIndexForTimer
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E5100 Script_CollapseQuestHeader
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E5150 Script_ExpandQuestHeader
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E51A0 Script_GetQuestGreenRange
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DF5D0 Script_GetNumQuestWatches
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DF610 Script_IsQuestWatched
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E67C0 Script_AddQuestWatch
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DF700 Script_RemoveQuestWatch
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DF780 Script_GetQuestIndexForWatch
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DF870 Script_GetQuestLogGroupNum
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E6DE0 Script_GetQuestResetTime
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E51D0 Script_GetQuestLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E4C10 Script_GetQuestLogRewardTitle
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DF3A0 Script_GetQuestLogRewardTalents
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DF400 Script_GetQuestLogRewardArenaPoints
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E52D0 Script_GetQuestLogSpecialItemInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E53D0 Script_GetQuestLogSpecialItemCooldown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E54C0 Script_IsQuestLogSpecialItemInRange
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E5640 Script_UseQuestLogSpecialItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DF8A0 Script_ProcessQuestLogRewardFactions
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DF910 Script_GetNumQuestLogRewardFactions
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DF940 Script_GetQuestLogRewardFactionInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E64B0 Script_SortQuestWatches
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DFBA0 Script_ShiftQuestWatches
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DFC40 Script_GetQuestWatchIndex
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E63D0 Script_QuestMapUpdateAllQuests
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DFA10 Script_GetQuestSortIndex
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E56C0 Script_GetQuestWorldMapAreaID
[9:36:57 PM] 0x008E5250 Script_QuestPOIUpdateTexture
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E5740 Script_QuestPOIUpdateIcons
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E0590 Script_QuestPOIGetIconInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DFA80 Script_QuestPOIGetQuestIDByIndex
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E5750 Script_QuestPOIGetQuestIDByVisibleIndex
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005E06D0 Script_GetQuestLogCompletionText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DFB00 Script_SetPOIIconOverlapDistance
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DFB40 Script_SetPOIIconOverlapPushDistance
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00590D10 Script_SetTaxiMap
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00590710 Script_NumTaxiNodes
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00590D60 Script_TaxiNodeName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00590E00 Script_TaxiNodePosition
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005915E0 Script_TaxiNodeCost
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00591680 Script_TakeTaxiNode
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00590EC0 Script_CloseTaxiMap
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00590ED0 Script_TaxiNodeGetType
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00591E60 Script_TaxiNodeSetCurrent
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00590F40 Script_TaxiGetSrcX
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00590FE0 Script_TaxiGetSrcY
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00591080 Script_TaxiGetDestX
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00591120 Script_TaxiGetDestY
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005911C0 Script_GetNumRoutes
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00595040 Script_OpenTrainer
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00594370 Script_CloseTrainer
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00593D10 Script_GetNumTrainerServices
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00595090 Script_GetTrainerServiceInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005943A0 Script_SelectTrainerService
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00593D50 Script_IsTradeskillTrainer
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00594430 Script_GetTrainerSelectionIndex
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00593D90 Script_GetTrainerGreetingText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00595150 Script_GetTrainerServiceIcon
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005952F0 Script_GetTrainerServiceSkillLine
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00594480 Script_GetTrainerServiceCost
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00594530 Script_GetTrainerServiceLevelReq
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00595470 Script_GetTrainerServiceSkillReq
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005945B0 Script_GetTrainerServiceNumAbilityReq
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005955E0 Script_GetTrainerServiceAbilityReq
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005957D0 Script_GetTrainerServiceStepReq
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005959D0 Script_GetTrainerServiceDescription
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00595B60 Script_IsTrainerServiceSkillStep
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00595C40 Script_GetTrainerServiceStepIncrease
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00595E60 Script_BuyTrainerService
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00595EC0 Script_SetTrainerServiceTypeFilter
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00596010 Script_SetTrainerSkillLineFilter
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00593E10 Script_GetTrainerServiceTypeFilter
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00593EB0 Script_GetTrainerSkillLineFilter
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00594650 Script_GetTrainerSkillLines
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00596150 Script_CollapseTrainerSkillLine
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005961F0 Script_ExpandTrainerSkillLine
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00596290 Script_GetTrainerServiceItemLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DA8B0 Script_CloseTradeSkill
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DA120 Script_GetNumTradeSkills
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DB2A0 Script_GetTradeSkillInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DA900 Script_SelectTradeSkill
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DA970 Script_GetTradeSkillSelectionIndex
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DA9A0 Script_GetTradeSkillCooldown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DB550 Script_GetTradeSkillIcon
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DB6E0 Script_GetTradeSkillNumMade
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DB810 Script_GetTradeSkillLine
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DBA70 Script_GetTradeSkillItemLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DD070 Script_SetTradeSkillItemNameFilter
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DA150 Script_GetTradeSkillItemNameFilter
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DD090 Script_SetTradeSkillItemLevelFilter
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DA170 Script_GetTradeSkillItemLevelFilter
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DBBA0 Script_GetTradeSkillNumReagents
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DE400 Script_GetTradeSkillReagentInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DBCC0 Script_GetTradeSkillReagentItemLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DE620 Script_GetTradeSkillTools
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DBE10 Script_GetTradeSkillDescription
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DAA70 Script_GetTradeSkillSubClasses
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DBF10 Script_GetTradeSkillInvSlots
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DD0F0 Script_SetTradeSkillSubClassFilter
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DA1B0 Script_GetTradeSkillSubClassFilter
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DD230 Script_SetTradeSkillInvSlotFilter
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DBF90 Script_GetTradeSkillInvSlotFilter
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DD3E0 Script_TradeSkillOnlyShowMakeable
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DD420 Script_TradeSkillOnlyShowSkillUps
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DD460 Script_CollapseTradeSkillSubClass
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DD500 Script_ExpandTradeSkillSubClass
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DAB70 Script_GetFirstTradeSkill
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DA270 Script_GetTradeskillRepeatCount
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DAC00 Script_DoTradeSkill
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DB920 Script_GetTradeSkillRecipeLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DA2E0 Script_StopTradeSkillRepeat
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DC0B0 Script_GetTradeSkillListLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005DA310 Script_IsTradeSkillLinked
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005846D0 Script_CloseMerchant
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005841D0 Script_GetMerchantNumItems
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00584E10 Script_GetMerchantItemInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005846E0 Script_GetMerchantItemCostInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00584820 Script_GetMerchantItemCostItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00585070 Script_GetBuybackItemInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005852C0 Script_GetBuybackItemLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00584200 Script_GetMerchantItemLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005842D0 Script_GetMerchantItemMaxStack
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005853A0 Script_PickupMerchantItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005854C0 Script_BuyMerchantItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005855C0 Script_BuybackItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005849F0 Script_CanMerchantRepair
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005856D0 Script_ShowMerchantSellCursor
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00585890 Script_ShowBuybackSellCursor
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00584A60 Script_ShowRepairCursor
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00584390 Script_HideRepairCursor
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005843B0 Script_InRepairMode
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00585990 Script_GetRepairAllCost
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00585C90 Script_RepairAllItems
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005843F0 Script_GetNumBuybackItems
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00587940 Script_CloseTrade
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005879D0 Script_ClickTradeButton
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00586C80 Script_ClickTargetTradeButton
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00587C60 Script_GetTradeTargetItemInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005865F0 Script_GetTradeTargetItemLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00587EB0 Script_GetTradePlayerItemInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00586D00 Script_GetTradePlayerItemLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005866E0 Script_AcceptTrade
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00586730 Script_CancelTradeAccept
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00586780 Script_GetPlayerTradeMoney
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005867D0 Script_GetTargetTradeMoney
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00586810 Script_PickupTradeMoney
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00586D90 Script_AddTradeMoney
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00586870 Script_SetTradeMoney
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D6F60 Script_ContainerIDToInventoryID
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D74A0 Script_GetContainerNumSlots
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D7A90 Script_GetContainerItemInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D7D00 Script_GetContainerItemID
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D7C80 Script_GetContainerItemLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D7D90 Script_GetContainerItemCooldown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D7FF0 Script_PickupContainerItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D84F0 Script_SplitContainerItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D8650 Script_UseContainerItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D8B10 Script_SocketContainerItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D8BD0 Script_ShowContainerSellCursor
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D7180 Script_SetBagPortraitTexture
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D8C70 Script_GetBagName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D7EF0 Script_GetContainerItemDurability
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D7590 Script_GetContainerNumFreeSlots
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D7820 Script_GetContainerFreeSlots
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D8D80 Script_GetContainerItemPurchaseInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D8F70 Script_GetContainerItemPurchaseItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D91B0 Script_ContainerRefundItemPurchase
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D6FF0 Script_GetMaxArenaCurrency
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D9300 Script_GetContainerItemGems
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D9400 Script_GetContainerItemQuestInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0057B940 Script_BankButtonIDToInvSlotID
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0057BAB0 Script_GetNumBankSlots
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0057BB30 Script_GetBankSlotCost
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0057BBC0 Script_PurchaseSlot
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0057B9C0 Script_CloseBankFrame
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B4060 Script_GetNumFriends
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B4130 Script_GetFriendInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B4400 Script_SetSelectedFriend
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B44B0 Script_GetSelectedFriend
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B7B70 Script_AddOrRemoveFriend
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B6AF0 Script_AddFriend
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B7BD0 Script_RemoveFriend
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B44F0 Script_ShowFriends
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B7C90 Script_SetFriendNotes
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B4560 Script_GetNumIgnores
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B4620 Script_GetIgnoreName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B48A0 Script_SetSelectedIgnore
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B4A00 Script_GetSelectedIgnore
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B6BA0 Script_AddOrDelIgnore
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B6C00 Script_AddIgnore
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B7D70 Script_DelIgnore
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B45C0 Script_GetNumMutes
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B4760 Script_GetMuteName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B4950 Script_SetSelectedMute
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B4A40 Script_GetSelectedMute
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B6BD0 Script_AddOrDelMute
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B6C30 Script_AddMute
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B7DA0 Script_DelMute
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B6C60 Script_IsIgnored
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B6CF0 Script_IsMuted
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B6D80 Script_IsIgnoredOrMuted
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B6B50 Script_SendWho
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B33D0 Script_GetNumWhoResults
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B4A80 Script_GetWhoInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B3430 Script_SetWhoToUI
[9:36:57 PM] 0x006B4EB0 Script_SortWho
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D3720 Script_PetHasActionBar
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D4EC0 Script_GetPetActionInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D5280 Script_GetPetActionCooldown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D53C0 Script_GetPetActionsUsable
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D5400 Script_GetPetActionSlotUsable
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D3160 Script_IsPetAttackActive
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D65C0 Script_PickupPetAction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D66F0 Script_TogglePetAutocast
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D67B0 Script_CastPetAction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D54C0 Script_PetPassiveMode
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D54F0 Script_PetDefensiveMode
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D5520 Script_PetAggressiveMode
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D5550 Script_PetWait
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D5580 Script_PetFollow
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D55B0 Script_PetAttack
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D5640 Script_PetStopAttack
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D5650 Script_PetAbandon
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D5660 Script_PetDismiss
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D5670 Script_PetRename
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D3780 Script_PetCanBeAbandoned
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D3820 Script_PetCanBeDismissed
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D38C0 Script_PetCanBeRenamed
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D3180 Script_GetPetTimeRemaining
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D3960 Script_HasPetUI
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D3A20 Script_GetPetExperience
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D3B00 Script_GetPetHappiness
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D3BD0 Script_GetPetFoodTypes
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D3CE0 Script_GetPetIcon
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D3D80 Script_GetPetTalentTree
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D5820 Script_GetPossessInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D5A10 Script_IsPetAttackAction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00544B20 Script_GetMapContinents
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00544B90 Script_GetMapZones
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005469E0 Script_SetMapZoom
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00546A90 Script_ZoomOut
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00547B80 Script_SetDungeonMapLevel
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00546290 Script_GetNumDungeonMapLevels
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00544C40 Script_DungeonUsesTerrainMap
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00547C10 Script_SetMapToCurrentZone
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00544CA0 Script_GetMapInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00544D40 Script_GetCurrentMapContinent
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00544E10 Script_GetCurrentMapAreaID
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00544E80 Script_GetCurrentMapZone
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00544FC0 Script_GetCurrentMapDungeonLevel
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00546C50 Script_SetMapByID
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00545050 Script_IsZoomOutAvailable
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00546E80 Script_ProcessMapClick
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00545110 Script_UpdateMapHighlight
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00545880 Script_GetPlayerMapPosition
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00545950 Script_GetCorpseMapPosition
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005459C0 Script_GetDeathReleasePosition
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00543020 Script_GetNumMapLandmarks
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00545A30 Script_GetMapLandmarkInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00543060 Script_GetNumMapOverlays
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00545C80 Script_GetMapOverlayInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00545E60 Script_CreateWorldMapArrowFrame
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00545FF0 Script_InitWorldMapPing
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00545F20 Script_CreateMiniWorldMapArrowFrame
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00545FE0 Script_UpdateWorldMapArrowFrames
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005430A0 Script_PositionWorldMapArrowFrame
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005432C0 Script_PositionMiniWorldMapArrowFrame
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005434E0 Script_ShowWorldMapArrowFrame
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00543540 Script_ShowMiniWorldMapArrowFrame
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00546EF0 Script_ClickLandmark
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00608560 Script_GetNumMapDebugObjects
[9:36:57 PM] 0x008E5250 Script_GetMapDebugObjectInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x008E5250 Script_TeleportToDebugObject
[9:36:57 PM] 0x008E5250 Script_HasDebugZoneMap
[9:36:57 PM] 0x008E5250 Script_GetDebugZoneMap
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005435A0 Script_GetWintergraspWaitTime
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00543600 Script_CanQueueForWintergrasp
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CFF20 Script_GetNumFactions
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D1150 Script_GetFactionInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D11E0 Script_GetFactionInfoByID
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D1240 Script_GetWatchedFactionInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D1420 Script_SetWatchedFactionIndex
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D1390 Script_FactionToggleAtWar
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D1F70 Script_CollapseFactionHeader
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D1FC0 Script_CollapseAllFactionHeaders
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D1E50 Script_SetFactionInactive
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D1EE0 Script_SetFactionActive
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D0740 Script_IsFactionInactive
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D2000 Script_ExpandFactionHeader
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D1FE0 Script_ExpandAllFactionHeaders
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D07B0 Script_SetSelectedFaction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005D0820 Script_GetSelectedFaction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00598F30 Script_CloseTabardCreation
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00598DD0 Script_GetTabardCreationCost
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00599F00 Script_CloseGuildRegistrar
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00599F40 Script_GetGuildCharterCost
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059A130 Script_BuyGuildCharter
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059A1C0 Script_TurnInGuildCharter
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059A1F0 Script_GetTabardInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CF950 Script_StartDuel
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CFDB0 Script_AcceptDuel
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CFDC0 Script_CancelDuel
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00530700 Script_CanResetTutorials
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00530750 Script_FlagTutorial
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005307A0 Script_IsTutorialFlagged
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005308D0 Script_TriggerTutorial
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00530820 Script_ClearTutorials
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00530830 Script_ResetTutorials
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005301D0 Script_GetNextCompleatedTutorial
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00530240 Script_GetPrevCompleatedTutorial
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CF020 Script_ClosePetition
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CECE0 Script_GetPetitionInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CEAC0 Script_GetNumPetitionNames
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CEE30 Script_GetPetitionNameInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CF040 Script_CanSignPetition
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CF140 Script_SignPetition
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CF220 Script_OfferPetition
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CF450 Script_RenamePetition
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CD1B0 Script_GetNumSkillLines
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CDE20 Script_GetSkillLineInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CE2C0 Script_AbandonSkill
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CE3A0 Script_CollapseSkillHeader
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CE400 Script_ExpandSkillHeader
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CE460 Script_AddSkillUp
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CE4D0 Script_RemoveSkillUp
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CE540 Script_GetAdjustedSkillPoints
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CE5D0 Script_AcceptSkillUps
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CD820 Script_CancelSkillUps
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CE6F0 Script_BuySkillTier
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CD860 Script_SetSelectedSkill
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CD8F0 Script_GetSelectedSkill
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CA130 Script_GetNumGuildMembers
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CA190 Script_GetGuildRosterMOTD
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CC9C0 Script_GetGuildRosterInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CABB0 Script_GetGuildRosterLastOnline
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CAD00 Script_GuildRosterSetPublicNote
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CAE20 Script_GuildRosterSetOfficerNote
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CAF40 Script_SetGuildRosterSelection
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CAFD0 Script_GetGuildRosterSelection
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CBCF0 Script_CanGuildPromote
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CBD80 Script_CanGuildDemote
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CBE10 Script_CanGuildInvite
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CBEA0 Script_CanGuildRemove
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CBF30 Script_CanEditMOTD
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CBFC0 Script_CanEditPublicNote
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CC050 Script_CanEditOfficerNote
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CC0E0 Script_CanViewOfficerNote
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CC170 Script_CanEditGuildInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CC200 Script_CanGuildBankRepair
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CC290 Script_CanEditGuildTabInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CC360 Script_CanEditGuildEvent
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CB000 Script_SortGuildRoster
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CA1B0 Script_SetGuildRosterShowOffline
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CA1E0 Script_GetGuildRosterShowOffline
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CA220 Script_GuildControlGetNumRanks
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CCC90 Script_GuildControlGetRankName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CA260 Script_GuildControlSetRank
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CC3E0 Script_GuildControlGetRankFlags
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CA2B0 Script_GuildControlSetRankFlag
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CB170 Script_GuildControlSaveRank
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CB330 Script_GuildControlAddRank
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CB3F0 Script_GuildControlDelRank
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CB470 Script_SetGuildBankTabPermissions
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CB560 Script_GetGuildBankTabPermissions
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CB6A0 Script_SetGuildBankWithdrawLimit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CB700 Script_GetGuildBankWithdrawLimit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CB760 Script_SetGuildBankTabWithdraw
[9:36:57 PM] 0x008E5250 Script_CloseGuildRoster
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CB810 Script_GuildRoster
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CA330 Script_GetGuildInfoText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CB820 Script_SetGuildInfoText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CC470 Script_QueryGuildEventLog
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CA350 Script_GetNumGuildEvents
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005CCD90 Script_GetGuildEventInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00571A40 Script_CloseMail
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056D5C0 Script_ClearSendMail
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00570550 Script_ClickSendMailItemButton
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005706C0 Script_SetSendMailMoney
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056D5D0 Script_GetSendMailMoney
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056D610 Script_SetSendMailCOD
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056D690 Script_GetSendMailCOD
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00571AB0 Script_GetNumStationeries
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056DF80 Script_GetStationeryInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056E0E0 Script_SelectStationery
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056E170 Script_GetSelectedStationeryTexture
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056E1E0 Script_GetNumPackages
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056E210 Script_GetPackageInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056E310 Script_SelectPackage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00570750 Script_GetSendMailItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056E3A0 Script_GetSendMailItemLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00571B00 Script_GetSendMailPrice
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00570910 Script_SendMail
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056E440 Script_CheckInbox
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056D6D0 Script_GetInboxNumItems
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056E520 Script_GetInboxHeaderInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00570BD0 Script_GetInboxText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056E9B0 Script_GetInboxInvoiceInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00570F10 Script_GetInboxItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056ECA0 Script_GetInboxItemLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056EDF0 Script_TakeInboxMoney
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005711C0 Script_TakeInboxItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056EEF0 Script_TakeInboxTextItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056F000 Script_ReturnInboxItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056F140 Script_DeleteInboxItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056F280 Script_InboxItemCanDelete
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056F350 Script_HasNewMail
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00571350 Script_ComplainInboxItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005713C0 Script_CanComplainInboxItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056F3A0 Script_GetLatestThreeSenders
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056D570 Script_SetSendMailShowing
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00571450 Script_AutoLootMailItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056F410 Script_RespondMailLockSendItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054BAA0 Script_GetNumBattlefields
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054D770 Script_GetBattlefieldInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054D8F0 Script_GetBattlefieldInstanceInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054BAE0 Script_IsBattlefieldArena
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00549AD0 Script_IsActiveBattlefieldArena
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054D990 Script_JoinBattlefield
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054BB40 Script_SetSelectedBattlefield
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054BBD0 Script_GetSelectedBattlefield
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054DA10 Script_AcceptBattlefieldPort
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054BC30 Script_GetBattlefieldStatus
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00549B80 Script_GetBattlefieldPortExpiration
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00549C40 Script_GetBattlefieldInstanceExpiration
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00549CD0 Script_GetBattlefieldInstanceRunTime
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00549D30 Script_GetBattlefieldEstimatedWaitTime
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00549DD0 Script_GetBattlefieldTimeWaited
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00549B40 Script_CloseBattlefield
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054DCA0 Script_RequestBattlefieldScoreData
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00549E80 Script_GetNumBattlefieldScores
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054BE90 Script_GetBattlefieldScore
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00549EC0 Script_GetBattlefieldWinner
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054C120 Script_SetBattlefieldScoreFaction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054C250 Script_LeaveBattlefield
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00549F20 Script_GetNumBattlefieldStats
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054C170 Script_GetBattlefieldStatInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00549F60 Script_GetBattlefieldStatData
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054DCB0 Script_RequestBattlefieldPositions
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054A040 Script_GetNumBattlefieldPositions
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054C2E0 Script_GetBattlefieldPosition
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054A0E0 Script_GetNumBattlefieldFlagPositions
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054DCC0 Script_GetBattlefieldFlagPosition
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054A140 Script_GetNumBattlefieldVehicles
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054C4D0 Script_GetBattlefieldVehicleInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054C6E0 Script_CanJoinBattlefieldAsGroup
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054C740 Script_GetBattlefieldMapIconScale
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054A180 Script_GetBattlefieldTeamInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054A280 Script_GetBattlefieldArenaFaction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054DE00 Script_SortBattlefieldScoreData
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054C7A0 Script_HearthAndResurrectFromArea
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054C810 Script_CanHearthAndResurrectFromArea
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054C870 Script_GetNumBattlegroundTypes
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054E010 Script_GetBattlegroundInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054E6D0 Script_RequestBattlegroundInstanceInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054A2C0 Script_GetNumArenaOpponents
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054E160 Script_BattlefieldMgrEntryInviteResponse
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054E1A0 Script_BattlefieldMgrQueueRequest
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054E1C0 Script_BattlefieldMgrQueueInviteResponse
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054E200 Script_BattlefieldMgrExitRequest
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054C8A0 Script_GetWorldPVPQueueStatus
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054A300 Script_GetHolidayBGHonorCurrencyBonuses
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054A370 Script_GetRandomBGHonorCurrencyBonuses
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054C9F0 Script_SortBGList
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C5CC0 Script_GetNumTalentTabs
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C6150 Script_GetTalentTabInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C5D40 Script_GetNumTalents
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C7800 Script_GetTalentInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C7CE0 Script_GetTalentLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C7ED0 Script_GetTalentPrereqs
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C80E0 Script_LearnTalent
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C6310 Script_GetUnspentTalentPoints
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C5DF0 Script_GetNumTalentGroups
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C5810 Script_GetActiveTalentGroup
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C5E70 Script_SetActiveTalentGroup
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C63B0 Script_GetPreviewTalentPointsSpent
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C6420 Script_GetGroupPreviewTalentPointsSpent
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C9590 Script_AddPreviewTalentPoints
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C7130 Script_ResetPreviewTalentPoints
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C7200 Script_ResetGroupPreviewTalentPoints
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C6A10 Script_LearnPreviewTalents
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059F750 Script_CloseAuctionHouse
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059BC90 Script_GetAuctionHouseDepositRate
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059D270 Script_CalculateAuctionDeposit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059D410 Script_ClickAuctionSellItemButton
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059F760 Script_GetAuctionSellItemInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059F990 Script_StartAuction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059BCF0 Script_QueryAuctionItems
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059D4F0 Script_GetOwnerAuctionItems
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059D540 Script_GetBidderAuctionItems
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059C1A0 Script_GetNumAuctionItems
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059D5E0 Script_GetAuctionItemInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059C2D0 Script_GetAuctionItemLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059FD60 Script_GetAuctionItemTimeLeft
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059DA40 Script_PlaceAuctionBid
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059C420 Script_GetAuctionItemClasses
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059C480 Script_GetAuctionItemSubClasses
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059C590 Script_GetAuctionInvTypes
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059C740 Script_CanSendAuctionQuery
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059DD00 Script_SortAuctionItems
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059C830 Script_SetSelectedAuctionItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059C920 Script_GetSelectedAuctionItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059AB90 Script_IsAuctionSortReversed
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059DDF0 Script_CancelAuction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059C9F0 Script_CanCancelAuction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059AD40 Script_GetAuctionSort
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059AE70 Script_SortAuctionClearSort
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059AF10 Script_SortAuctionSetSort
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059CAB0 Script_SortAuctionApplySort
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059B040 Script_CancelSell
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0059B0B0 Script_SetAuctionsTabShowing
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A1950 Script_ClosePetStables
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A19C0 Script_StablePet
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A1AC0 Script_UnstablePet
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A1BD0 Script_BuyStableSlot
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A0F60 Script_GetNumStablePets
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A0FA0 Script_GetNumStableSlots
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A1330 Script_GetStablePetInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A14D0 Script_GetNextStableSlotCost
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A1CA0 Script_ClickStablePet
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A0FE0 Script_PickupStablePet
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A1060 Script_GetSelectedStablePet
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A1530 Script_SetPetStablePaperdoll
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A16A0 Script_GetStablePetFoodTypes
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A1090 Script_IsAtStableMaster
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00572B40 Script_GetNumRaidMembers
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00572B80 Script_GetRealNumRaidMembers
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00573690 Script_GetRaidRosterInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00572BC0 Script_SetRaidRosterSelection
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00572C50 Script_GetRaidRosterSelection
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00573A60 Script_IsRaidLeader
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00573AB0 Script_IsRealRaidLeader
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00573B00 Script_IsRaidOfficer
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00573B50 Script_SetRaidSubgroup
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00573C90 Script_SwapRaidSubgroup
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00574A00 Script_ConvertToRaid
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00573E10 Script_PromoteToLeader
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00573EF0 Script_PromoteToAssistant
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00573FD0 Script_DemoteAssistant
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00574AB0 Script_SetRaidTarget
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00572AB0 Script_GetRaidTargetIndex
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005740B0 Script_DoReadyCheck
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005740C0 Script_ConfirmReadyCheck
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00572C80 Script_GetReadyCheckTimeLeft
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00574180 Script_GetReadyCheckStatus
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00548720 Script_GetNumWorldStateUI
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00548D40 Script_GetWorldStateUIInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C5500 Script_GetMinigameType
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C5550 Script_MakeMinigameMove
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C55F0 Script_GetMinigameState
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00551720 Script_KBSetup_BeginLoading
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00551760 Script_KBSetup_IsLoaded
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00551790 Script_KBSetup_GetLanguageCount
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005517D0 Script_KBSetup_GetLanguageData
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005518C0 Script_KBSetup_GetCategoryCount
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00551900 Script_KBSetup_GetCategoryData
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005523A0 Script_KBSetup_GetSubCategoryCount
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00552440 Script_KBSetup_GetSubCategoryData
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005519F0 Script_KBSetup_GetArticleHeaderCount
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00551A30 Script_KBSetup_GetArticleHeaderData
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00551B40 Script_KBSetup_GetTotalArticleCount
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00552580 Script_KBQuery_BeginLoading
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00551B90 Script_KBQuery_IsLoaded
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00551BC0 Script_KBQuery_GetArticleHeaderCount
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00551C00 Script_KBQuery_GetArticleHeaderData
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00551D10 Script_KBQuery_GetTotalArticleCount
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00551D60 Script_KBArticle_BeginLoading
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00551DA0 Script_KBArticle_IsLoaded
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00551DD0 Script_KBArticle_GetData
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00551FB0 Script_KBSystem_GetMOTD
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00551FD0 Script_KBSystem_GetServerStatus
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00551FF0 Script_KBSystem_GetServerNotice
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C49C0 Script_CloseSocketInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C49D0 Script_GetSocketItemInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C4AF0 Script_GetNumSockets
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C5160 Script_GetExistingSocketInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C5340 Script_GetExistingSocketLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C4B60 Script_GetNewSocketInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C4D10 Script_GetNewSocketLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C4DC0 Script_ClickSocketButton
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C5460 Script_AcceptSockets
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C4550 Script_GetSocketTypes
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C5470 Script_GetSocketItemRefundable
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C4EA0 Script_GetSocketItemBoundTradeable
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A24F0 Script_ClosePetitionVendor
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A1F70 Script_GetNumPetitionItems
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A1FB0 Script_GetPetitionItemInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A2530 Script_BuyPetition
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A2200 Script_ClickPetitionButton
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A2600 Script_TurnInPetition
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A26D0 Script_TurnInArenaPetition
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A2820 Script_HasFilledPetition
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A3860 Script_GetArenaTeam
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A2930 Script_GetNumArenaTeamMembers
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A2FC0 Script_GetArenaTeamRosterInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A3260 Script_GetArenaTeamGdfInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A3370 Script_SetArenaTeamRosterSelection
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A3410 Script_GetArenaTeamRosterSelection
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A3490 Script_SortArenaTeamRoster
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A35E0 Script_SetArenaTeamRosterShowOffline
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A2A00 Script_GetArenaTeamRosterShowOffline
[9:36:57 PM] 0x008E5250 Script_CloseArenaTeamRoster
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A3CF0 Script_ArenaTeamRoster
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A2A40 Script_GetCurrentArenaSeason
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A2A70 Script_GetPreviousArenaSeason
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00559F50 Script_SetLFGDungeon
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00559500 Script_ClearLFGDungeon
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005595D0 Script_ClearAllLFGDungeons
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00552E90 Script_GetLFGInfoLocal
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00552F30 Script_GetLFGInfoServer
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00557520 Script_GetLFGQueuedList
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00553F50 Script_SetLFGComment
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00556BC0 Script_LFGTeleport
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00557660 Script_JoinLFG
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00554160 Script_LeaveLFG
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0055D280 Script_RefreshLFGList
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00559400 Script_SearchLFGJoin
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005529A0 Script_SearchLFGGetJoinedID
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005594E0 Script_SearchLFGLeave
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00553BA0 Script_SearchLFGGetNumResults
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00555FD0 Script_SearchLFGGetResults
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00553C30 Script_SearchLFGGetEncounterResults
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00556280 Script_SearchLFGGetPartyResults
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0055D2B0 Script_SearchLFGSort
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00552DD0 Script_GetLFGTypes
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00554680 Script_GetLFGRoleUpdate
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00554740 Script_GetLFGRoleUpdateSlot
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005548E0 Script_GetLFGRoleUpdateMember
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00552E10 Script_GetLFGRoles
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00553D60 Script_SetLFGRoles
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00553E20 Script_CompleteLFGRoleCheck
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00554370 Script_GetLFGProposal
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00553110 Script_GetLFGProposalMember
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00554440 Script_GetLFGProposalEncounter
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005545E0 Script_AcceptProposal
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00554600 Script_RejectProposal
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00554BD0 Script_GetLFGBootProposal
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00554A50 Script_SetLFGBootVote
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00553F90 Script_GetLFGQueueStats
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00559FF0 Script_GetLastQueueStatusIndex
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00555590 Script_GetLFGDungeonInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005555D0 Script_GetLFGRandomDungeonInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0055A040 Script_IsLFGDungeonJoinable
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00556AD0 Script_SetLFGHeaderCollapsed
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00556B60 Script_SetLFGDungeonEnabled
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00557E40 Script_GetLFGCompletionReward
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00557F70 Script_GetLFGCompletionRewardItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00555660 Script_IsInLFGDungeon
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00553170 Script_CanPartyLFGBackfill
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005556D0 Script_GetPartyLFGBackfillInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0055A0C0 Script_PartyLFGStartBackfill
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00558060 Script_GetLFGRandomCooldownExpiration
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00555760 Script_UnitHasLFGRandomCooldown
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005580E0 Script_GetLFGDeserterExpiration
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00555840 Script_UnitHasLFGDeserter
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005548F0 Script_GetAvailableRoles
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00554BE0 Script_GetLFDChoiceOrder
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005551E0 Script_GetLFDChoiceInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005564D0 Script_GetLFDChoiceCollapseState
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005567E0 Script_GetLFDChoiceEnabledState
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005576B0 Script_GetLFDChoiceLockedState
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00557890 Script_GetLFDLockPlayerCount
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00557930 Script_GetLFDLockInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005569D0 Script_RequestLFDPlayerLockInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00556A50 Script_RequestLFDPartyLockInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005553B0 Script_GetNumRandomDungeons
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00557AA0 Script_GetLFGDungeonRewards
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00557BE0 Script_GetLFGDungeonRewardInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00557D60 Script_GetLFGDungeonRewardLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00553120 Script_GetRandomDungeonBestChoice
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00554D20 Script_GetLFRChoiceOrder
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005586D0 Script_IsListedInLFR
[9:36:57 PM] 0x007DAB80 Script_VoiceEnumerateOutputDevices
[9:36:57 PM] 0x007DAC40 Script_VoiceEnumerateCaptureDevices
[9:36:57 PM] 0x007DACF0 Script_VoiceSelectOutputDevice
[9:36:57 PM] 0x007DAE40 Script_VoiceSelectCaptureDevice
[9:36:57 PM] 0x007DAF90 Script_VoiceGetCurrentOutputDevice
[9:36:57 PM] 0x007DAFE0 Script_VoiceGetCurrentCaptureDevice
[9:36:57 PM] 0x007DB8D0 Script_GetVoiceStatus
[9:36:57 PM] 0x007DB030 Script_GetNumVoiceSessions
[9:36:57 PM] 0x007DB0B0 Script_GetVoiceSessionInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x007DB1F0 Script_GetVoiceCurrentSessionID
[9:36:57 PM] 0x007DB280 Script_SetActiveVoiceChannelBySessionID
[9:36:57 PM] 0x007DB370 Script_GetNumVoiceSessionMembersBySessionID
[9:36:57 PM] 0x007DEEF0 Script_GetVoiceSessionMemberInfoBySessionID
[9:36:57 PM] 0x007DC910 Script_VoiceIsDisabledByClient
[9:36:57 PM] 0x007DF0B0 Script_UnitIsTalking
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B80E0 Script_CalendarGetMonthNames
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B8120 Script_CalendarGetWeekdayNames
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B8160 Script_CalendarGetDate
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B81F0 Script_CalendarGetMinDate
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B82A0 Script_CalendarGetMaxDate
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B8350 Script_CalendarGetMinHistoryDate
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B8410 Script_CalendarGetMaxCreateDate
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B99F0 Script_CalendarGetMonth
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B9AC0 Script_CalendarGetAbsMonth
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BCC00 Script_CalendarSetMonth
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C43B0 Script_CalendarSetAbsMonth
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B9BF0 Script_CalendarGetNumDayEvents
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C1070 Script_CalendarGetDayEvent
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B9CA0 Script_CalendarGetDayEventSequenceInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B9E10 Script_CalendarGetFirstPendingInvite
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B9EB0 Script_CalendarOpenEvent
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B9F80 Script_CalendarGetEventIndex
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B84A0 Script_CalendarCloseEvent
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BD8A0 Script_CalendarGetEventInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005C1480 Script_CalendarGetHolidayInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BA000 Script_CalendarGetRaidInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BF830 Script_CalendarGetNumPendingInvites
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B84D0 Script_CalendarEventGetNumInvites
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BA220 Script_CalendarEventGetInvite
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BA420 Script_CalendarEventGetInviteResponseTime
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BCC70 Script_CalendarAddEvent
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BCCA0 Script_CalendarNewEvent
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BCCB0 Script_CalendarMassInviteGuild
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BCE60 Script_CalendarMassInviteArenaTeam
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BCD80 Script_CalendarNewGuildAnnouncement
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BCD90 Script_CalendarNewGuildEvent
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BCDA0 Script_CalendarDefaultGuildFilter
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BCED0 Script_CalendarUpdateEvent
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BA5A0 Script_CalendarRemoveEvent
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B8AE0 Script_CalendarEventSelectInvite
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BBB00 Script_CalendarEventGetSelectedInvite
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BA5B0 Script_CalendarContextSelectEvent
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B8510 Script_CalendarContextDeselectEvent
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BA680 Script_CalendarContextGetEventIndex
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BA700 Script_CalendarContextInviteIsPending
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BA7F0 Script_CalendarContextInviteModeratorStatus
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BA910 Script_CalendarContextInviteStatus
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BAA20 Script_CalendarContextInviteType
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BAB50 Script_CalendarContextInviteAvailable
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BCF30 Script_CalendarContextInviteTentative
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BAD00 Script_CalendarContextInviteDecline
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BD040 Script_CalendarContextInviteRemove
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BD130 Script_CalendarContextEventSignUp
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BD220 Script_CalendarContextEventRemove
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BD340 Script_CalendarContextEventCopy
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BD460 Script_CalendarContextEventPaste
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B8540 Script_CalendarContextEventClipboard
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BD4F0 Script_CalendarContextEventCanComplain
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BD600 Script_CalendarContextEventComplain
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BAEB0 Script_CalendarContextEventCanEdit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BAFC0 Script_CalendarContextEventGetCalendarType
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BCF00 Script_CalendarEventInvite
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BB0C0 Script_CalendarEventRemoveInvite
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BD6E0 Script_CalendarEventAvailable
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BD750 Script_CalendarEventTentative
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BD760 Script_CalendarEventDecline
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BD7D0 Script_CalendarEventSignUp
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B8570 Script_CalendarEventSortInvites
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B8690 Script_CalendarEventGetInviteSortCriterion
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BB130 Script_CalendarEventGetStatusOptions
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B8730 Script_CalendarEventSetStatus
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B87D0 Script_CalendarEventSetModerator
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B8840 Script_CalendarEventClearModerator
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B88E0 Script_CalendarEventCanModerate
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B88B0 Script_CalendarEventIsModerator
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B8970 Script_CalendarEventGetTypes
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B89C0 Script_CalendarEventGetRepeatOptions
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BB210 Script_CalendarEventSetTitle
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BB280 Script_CalendarEventSetDescription
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BB2F0 Script_CalendarEventSetType
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BB380 Script_CalendarEventSetRepeatOption
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BB410 Script_CalendarEventSetSize
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BB4A0 Script_CalendarEventSetDate
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BB5A0 Script_CalendarEventSetTime
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BB650 Script_CalendarEventSetLockoutDate
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BB750 Script_CalendarEventSetLockoutTime
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BB800 Script_CalendarEventSetTextureID
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BB870 Script_CalendarEventSetLocked
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BB8B0 Script_CalendarEventClearLocked
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BB8F0 Script_CalendarEventSetAutoApprove
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BB930 Script_CalendarEventClearAutoApprove
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BB970 Script_CalendarEventGetTextures
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BDD90 Script_CalendarEventHasPendingInvite
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B8A10 Script_CalendarEventHaveSettingsChanged
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B8A50 Script_CalendarEventCanEdit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B8AA0 Script_CalendarEventGetCalendarType
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B8B30 Script_CalendarCanSendInvite
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B8BA0 Script_CalendarCanAddEvent
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B8C10 Script_CalendarIsActionPending
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005BD7E0 Script_OpenCalendar
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005690A0 Script_CommentatorSetMode
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00569180 Script_CommentatorToggleMode
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00569230 Script_CommentatorGetMode
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00569E50 Script_CommentatorSetMapAndInstanceIndex
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00569FA0 Script_CommentatorSetPlayerIndex
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005692A0 Script_CommentatorUpdatePlayerInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00569340 Script_CommentatorUpdateMapInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00568730 Script_CommentatorGetNumMaps
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005693E0 Script_CommentatorGetMapInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00569520 Script_CommentatorGetInstanceInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005696E0 Script_CommentatorEnterInstance
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005697B0 Script_CommentatorExitInstance
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00569820 Script_CommentatorGetNumPlayers
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00569910 Script_CommentatorGetPlayerInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00569B50 Script_CommentatorFollowPlayer
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00569CD0 Script_CommentatorLookatPlayer
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00568770 Script_CommentatorZoomIn
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00568810 Script_CommentatorZoomOut
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056A0F0 Script_CommentatorSetCamera
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056A2A0 Script_CommentatorGetCamera
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056A380 Script_CommentatorGetCurrentMapID
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056A410 Script_CommentatorStartInstance
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056A640 Script_CommentatorAddPlayer
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056A860 Script_CommentatorRemovePlayer
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056AA10 Script_CommentatorSetBattlemaster
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056AAF0 Script_CommentatorSetMoveSpeed
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056AB70 Script_CommentatorSetCameraCollision
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056AC10 Script_CommentatorSetTargetHeightOffset
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056AC90 Script_CommentatorSetSkirmishMatchmakingMode
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056ADA0 Script_CommentatorRequestSkirmishQueueData
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056AF60 Script_CommentatorGetSkirmishQueueCount
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056AFC0 Script_CommentatorGetSkirmishQueuePlayerInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056B0B0 Script_CommentatorStartSkirmishMatch
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056AE50 Script_CommentatorRequestSkirmishMode
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0056AF00 Script_CommentatorGetSkirmishMode
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052E850 Script_GetBarberShopStyleInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052FDD0 Script_SetNextBarberShopStyle
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052ED60 Script_GetBarberShopTotalCost
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052EEF0 Script_ApplyBarberShopStyle
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052ED80 Script_CancelBarberShop
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052E9B0 Script_GetHairCustomization
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052E9D0 Script_GetFacialHairCustomization
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052F900 Script_BarberShopReset
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0052E4F0 Script_CanAlterSkin
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005761F0 Script_PlayDance
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A5CE0 Script_QueryGuildBankTab
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A43C0 Script_SetCurrentGuildBankTab
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A4410 Script_GetCurrentGuildBankTab
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A6000 Script_GetGuildBankItemInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A6A00 Script_SetGuildBankTabInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A4D30 Script_GetGuildBankItemLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A6200 Script_PickupGuildBankItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A63F0 Script_AutoStoreGuildBankItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A6600 Script_SplitGuildBankItem
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A44D0 Script_GetNumGuildBankTabs
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A67F0 Script_GetGuildBankTabInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A6B20 Script_GetGuildBankTabCost
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A5D30 Script_BuyGuildBankTab
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A5E20 Script_DepositGuildBankMoney
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A5EF0 Script_WithdrawGuildBankMoney
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A5F60 Script_CanWithdrawGuildBankMoney
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A4330 Script_PickupGuildBankMoney
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A4440 Script_GetGuildBankMoney
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A44A0 Script_GetGuildBankWithdrawMoney
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A4500 Script_CloseGuildBankFrame
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A6BA0 Script_GetGuildTabardFileNames
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A6D50 Script_QueryGuildBankLog
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A4520 Script_GetNumGuildBankTransactions
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A6DC0 Script_GetGuildBankTransaction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A45B0 Script_GetNumGuildBankMoneyTransactions
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A4E50 Script_GetGuildBankMoneyTransaction
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A7110 Script_QueryGuildBankText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A45E0 Script_GetGuildBankText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005A7180 Script_SetGuildBankText
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B71E0 Script_GetNumGlyphSockets
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B7260 Script_GetGlyphSocketInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B7410 Script_GlyphMatchesSocket
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B75A0 Script_PlaceGlyphInSocket
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B7660 Script_RemoveGlyphFromSocket
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B7740 Script_GetGlyphLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B1390 Script_GetCategoryList
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B14B0 Script_GetStatisticsCategoryList
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B15C0 Script_GetCategoryInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B38E0 Script_GetCategoryNumAchievements
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B3B30 Script_GetComparisonCategoryNumAchievements
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B3FC0 Script_GetAchievementInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B1970 Script_GetAchievementNumRewards
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B1A00 Script_GetAchievementReward
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B5530 Script_GetAchievementNumCriteria
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B58B0 Script_GetAchievementCriteriaInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B1AB0 Script_SetAchievementComparisonUnit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B4760 Script_ClearAchievementComparisonUnit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B4770 Script_GetAchievementComparisonInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B1690 Script_GetPreviousAchievement
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B3EF0 Script_GetNextAchievement
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B18E0 Script_GetAchievementCategory
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B6110 Script_GetAchievementLink
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B3CA0 Script_GetNumCompletedAchievements
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B3DC0 Script_GetNumComparisonCompletedAchievements
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B1C20 Script_GetLatestCompletedAchievements
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B1C90 Script_GetLatestUpdatedStats
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B1CF0 Script_GetLatestCompletedComparisonAchievements
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B1D60 Script_GetLatestUpdatedComparisonStats
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B1DC0 Script_GetTotalAchievementPoints
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B1720 Script_GetAchievementInfoFromCriteria
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B5620 Script_GetStatistic
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B5E70 Script_GetComparisonStatistic
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B1E40 Script_GetComparisonAchievementPoints
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B0CE0 Script_CanShowAchievementUI
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B2040 Script_GetTrackedAchievements
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B4870 Script_AddTrackedAchievement
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B48D0 Script_RemoveTrackedAchievement
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B2090 Script_IsTrackedAchievement
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B2120 Script_GetNumTrackedAchievements
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B1EC0 Script_HasCompletedAnyAchievement
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B1BB0 Script_QueryQuestsCompleted
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B5290 Script_GetQuestsCompleted
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AFD10 Script_GetCurrencyListSize
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B0680 Script_GetCurrencyListInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B0940 Script_ExpandCurrencyList
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B09B0 Script_SetCurrencyUnused
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B0A20 Script_SetCurrencyBackpack
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005B0A90 Script_GetBackpackCurrencyInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054F430 Script_GetScreenResolutions
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054F4A0 Script_GetCurrentResolution
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054F570 Script_SetScreenResolution
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054F690 Script_GetRefreshRates
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054ED80 Script_SetupFullscreenScale
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054F820 Script_GetMultisampleFormats
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054F8B0 Script_GetCurrentMultisampleFormat
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054F980 Script_SetMultisampleFormat
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054EE60 Script_GetVideoCaps
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054EA60 Script_GetGamma
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054EA90 Script_SetGamma
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054EB10 Script_GetTerrainMip
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054EB40 Script_SetTerrainMip
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054EF90 Script_IsStereoVideoAvailable
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0054EBC0 Script_IsPlayerResolutionAvailable
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AF9C0 Script_SaveEquipmentSet
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AE800 Script_DeleteEquipmentSet
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AF910 Script_RenameEquipmentSet
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AD770 Script_EquipmentManagerIgnoreSlotForSave
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AD7C0 Script_EquipmentManagerIsSlotIgnoredForSave
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AD820 Script_EquipmentManagerClearIgnoredSlotsForSave
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AD830 Script_EquipmentManagerUnignoreSlotForSave
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AE860 Script_GetEquipmentSetLocations
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AEF90 Script_GetEquipmentSetItemIDs
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AF0D0 Script_GetNumEquipmentSets
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AF120 Script_GetEquipmentSetInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AF1D0 Script_GetEquipmentSetInfoByName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AF320 Script_EquipmentSetContainsLockedItems
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AF250 Script_PickupEquipmentSetByName
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AF2C0 Script_PickupEquipmentSet
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AF380 Script_UseEquipmentSet
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AD880 Script_CanUseEquipmentSets
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AD070 Script_GetGMTicket
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AD080 Script_NewGMTicket
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AD0F0 Script_UpdateGMTicket
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AD140 Script_DeleteGMTicket
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AD150 Script_GMResponseNeedMoreHelp
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AD1B0 Script_GMResponseResolve
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AD1C0 Script_GetGMStatus
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AC750 Script_GMSurveyQuestion
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AC870 Script_GMSurveyNumAnswers
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AC7D0 Script_GMSurveyAnswer
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AC390 Script_GMSurveyAnswerSubmit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AC480 Script_GMSurveyCommentSubmit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AD230 Script_GMSurveySubmit
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AD020 Script_GMReportLag
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005AC320 Script_RegisterStaticConstants
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005343F0 Script_BNGetInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00534590 Script_BNGetNumFriends
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00539BF0 Script_BNGetFriendInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00539CC0 Script_BNGetFriendInfoByID
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005349F0 Script_BNGetNumFriendToons
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00539D70 Script_BNGetFriendToonInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00539F90 Script_BNGetToonInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00534ED0 Script_BNRemoveFriend
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00534F80 Script_BNSetFriendNote
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00537510 Script_BNSetSelectedFriend
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00537600 Script_BNGetSelectedFriend
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00535080 Script_BNGetNumFriendInvites
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00535180 Script_BNGetFriendInviteInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00535380 Script_BNSendFriendInvite
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00535490 Script_BNSendFriendInviteByID
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005355C0 Script_BNAcceptFriendInvite
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00535660 Script_BNDeclineFriendInvite
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00535700 Script_BNReportFriendInvite
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005357A0 Script_BNSetAFK
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00535860 Script_BNSetDND
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00535920 Script_BNSetCustomMessage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00535AA0 Script_BNGetCustomMessageTable
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00535C60 Script_BNSetFocus
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053A030 Script_BNSendWhisper
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00535CE0 Script_BNCreateConversation
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00535EB0 Script_BNInviteToConversation
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00536030 Script_BNLeaveConversation
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00536110 Script_BNSendConversationMessage
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00536220 Script_BNGetNumConversationMembers
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053A150 Script_BNGetConversationMemberInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00536330 Script_BNGetConversationInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053A300 Script_BNListConversation
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00536400 Script_BNGetNumBlocked
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053A540 Script_BNGetBlockedInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005364E0 Script_BNIsBlocked
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005365B0 Script_BNSetBlocked
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005366A0 Script_BNSetSelectedBlock
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00536790 Script_BNGetSelectedBlock
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00536890 Script_BNGetNumBlockedToons
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00536970 Script_BNGetBlockedToonInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00536A90 Script_BNIsToonBlocked
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00536B60 Script_BNSetToonBlocked
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00536C50 Script_BNSetSelectedToonBlock
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00536D40 Script_BNGetSelectedToonBlock
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00536E40 Script_BNReportPlayer
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00530EC0 Script_BNConnected
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00537010 Script_BNFeaturesEnabledAndConnected
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00530F20 Script_IsBNLogin
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00537070 Script_BNFeaturesEnabled
[9:36:57 PM] 0x0053A660 Script_BNRequestFOFInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005370D0 Script_BNGetNumFOF
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00537240 Script_BNGetFOFInfo
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005376C0 Script_BNSetMatureLanguageFilter
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005377C0 Script_BNGetMatureLanguageFilter
[9:36:57 PM] 0x005378A0 Script_BNIsSelf
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00537950 Script_BNIsFriend
[9:36:57 PM] 0x00537A00 Script_BNGetMaxPlayersInConversation
```

----------


## debugger.123

Some interesting addresses I have found using IDA


```
// Battlefiled/Arena/Battleground
    pBattlefieldIsFinished = 0x00BEA588,  // 1 if it is
    pBattlefieldWinner = 0x00BEA58C,      // 0 - horde, 1 - alliance (in arenas, 0 - green, 1 - yellow)
    pBattlefieldNumScores = 0x00BEA580,   // Number of battlefield scores (whatever that means)
    pBattlefieldInstanceExpiration = 0x00BEA574,
    pBattlefieldInstanceRunTime = 0x00BEA578,
    pBattlefieldNumStats = 0x00EA5AC,
    pBattlefieldNumVehicles = 0x00BEA5B8,
    pBattlefieldOrArenaFaction = 0x00BEA54A,
    pBGHolidayHasWin = 0x00BEA548,
    pBGHolidayWinHonor = 0x00BEA550,
    pBGHolidayWinArenaPoints = 0x00BEA554,
    pBGHolidayLossHonor = 0x00BEA54C,
    pBGRandomHasWin = 0x00BEA549,
    pBGRandomWinHonor = 0x00BEA55C,
    pBGRandomWinArenaPoints = 0x00BEA560,
    pBGRandomLossHonor = 0x00BEA558,
    pBGSelectedIndex = 0x00BEA538,                // Unknown if it's that and if it works. [UNUSED]

// Graphics
    pGFX_FarClip = 0x00CD7748,
    pGFX_NearClip = 0x00ADEED4,
    pGFX_RenderFlags = 0x00CD774C,
    pGFX_SSRenderFlags = 0x00CD7754,
    pGFX_FullScreen = 0x00CABCDF,
    pGFX_WindowMaximized = 0x00CABCE4,
    pGFX_HardwareCursor = 0x00CABCDD,
    pGFX_ReduceInputLag = 0x00CABCDE,
    pGFX_WindowX = 0x00CABCEC,
    pGFX_WindowY = 0x00CABCF0,
    pGFX_BufferCount = 0x00CABCF4,
    pGFX_RefreshRate = 0x00CABD04,
    pGFX_VSyncState = 0x00CABD08,
    pGFX_StereoscopicRendering = 0x00CABD0C,
    pGFX_MultisampleCount = 0x00CABCF8,
    pGFX_MultisampleQuality = 0x00CABCFC,
    pGFX_DisableResize = 0x00D41580,
    pGFX_ColorBits = 0x00CABD00,
    pGFX_DepthBits = 0x00CABCE8,
    pGFX_MaxFPS = 0x00C5DF7C,			  // Global FPS cap.
    pGFX_MaxFPSBk = 0x00C5DF74,			// FPS cap when window on background.

// Guild
    pGVMoney = 0xC1DC20,            // Money in guid vault

    pGVWithdrawMoney = 0xC1DC34,    // Money in guild vault you can withdraw
    pGVNumTabs = 0xC1DC0C,          // 1byte
    pGVMoneyTransactions = 0xC1DC08,// Works after looking at it in GV
    pGuildNumEvents = 0x00C22ACC,   // Number of guild events
    pGuildNumMembers = 0x00C22AB0,  // Number of guild members
    pGuildNumRanks = 0x00C22AB8,    // Number of guild ranks
    pGuildMOTD = 0x00C22868,        // Guild MOTD
    pGuildInformation = 0x00C22090, // Guild information

// Stable
    pStableNumPets = 0xC0F6C8,      // Number of pets in stables
    pStableNumSlots = 0xC0F6CC,     // Number of stable slots

// Pet
    pPetIsAttackActive = 0xC234DC,

// Loot
    pLootWindowItemsStart = 0x00BFA68C,
    pLootWindowMoney = 0x00BFA8D0,
    pGUIDLootWindow = 0x00BFA8D8,

// Vendor
    pVendorNumBuybackItems = 0x00BFA3F4, 
    pVendorBuybackItems = 0x00BF90F8,    // UNTESTED!
    pVendorNumItems = 0x00BFA3F0,
    pVendorItems = 0x00BF9128,

// LFG
    pLFGTankNeeds = 0x00BEAA40,          // BYTE, how many tanks are needed
    pLFGHealerNeeds = 0x00BEAA41,        // BYTE, how many healers are needed
    pLFGDPSNeeds = 0x00BEAA42,           // BYTE, how many DPS are needed
    pLFGAvgWaitTime = 0x00BEAA30,        // DWORD, average wait time
    pLFGTankWaitTime = 0x00BEAA34,       // DWORD, tank wait time
    pLFGHealerWaitTime = 0x00BEAA38,     // DWORD, healer wait time
    pLFGDPSWaitTime = 0x00BEAA3C,        // DWORD, DPS wait time
    pLFGMyWaitTime = 0x00BEAA2C,         // DWORD, my wait time
    pLFGQueuedTime = 0x00BEAA48,         // DWORD, timestamp of start of queuing
    pLFGRoleCheckStatus = 0x00BEAA4C,    // DWORD, 2 = in progress
    pLFGSlots = 0x00BEAA54,              // DWORD, some kind of slots
    pLFGMembers = 0x00BEAA64,            // DWORD, some kind of members
    pLFGRoleUpdateSlots = 0x00BEAA58,    // UNK, some kind of struct or struct array  [UNUSED]
    pLFGKickInProgress = 0x00BEA858,     // DWORD, bool
    pLFGKickDidVote = 0x00BEA85C,        // DWORD, bool
    pLFGKickMyVote = 0x00BEA860,         // DWORD, 0 = no kick, 1 = kick
    pLFGKickGUID = 0x00BEA868,           // ObjectGuid, LFG kick target GUID
    pLFGKickTotalVotes = 0x00BEA870,     // DWORD, number of total votes in current kick
    pLFGKickBootVotes = 0x00BEA874,      // DWORD, number of votes that said yes
    pLFGKickTimeLeft = 0x00BEA878,       // DWORD, time left on kick
    pLFGKickReason = 0x00BEA880,         // CString, kick reason
    pLFGNumRandomDungeons = 0x00BEAA74,  // DWORD, number of random dungeon

// Trade
    pTradeMoneyPlayer = 0xCA0B74,   // Money in player's trade slot
    pTradeMoneyTarget = 0xCA0B78,   // Money in target's trade slot
    pTradeItemsPlayer = 0x00BFA624, // Player item list
    pTradeItemsTarget = 0x00BFA5C0, // Target item list

// Quest
    pQuestTitle = 0xC0D448,
    pQuestText = 0xC0C090,
    pQuestObjectiveText = 0xC0B4D8,
    pQuestRewardXP = 0xC0D674,
    pQuestRewardHonor = 0xC0D678,
    pQuestRewardTalents = 0xC0D690,
    pQuestRewardArenaPoints = 0xC0D694,
    pQuestSuggestedGroupCount = 0xC0D6B0,
    pQuestNumAvailable = 0x00C0D69C,
    pQuestNumActive = 0x00C0D6A0,

// GUID
    pGUIDSelf = 0x00CA1238,			    // GUID of local player.
    pGUIDTarget = 0x00BD07B0,		    // GUID of target of local player.
    pGUIDMouseOver = 0x00BD07A0,	  // GUID of the worldobject that the mouse is hovering.
    pGUIDFocus = 0x00BD07D0,		    // GUID of focused unit.
    pGUIDFollow = 0x00CA11F8,		    // GUID of the unit local player is using /follow on.
    pGUIDInteract = 0x00BD07A8,		  // GUID of object the player is currently interacting with.
    pGUIDPet = 0x00C234D0,			    // GUID of player's pet.
    pGUIDCursor = 0x00BD0768,		    // GUID of picked up item.
    pGUIDTrade = 0xBFA658,          // GUID of current trade target.
    pGUIDDuel = 0xC22B58,           // GUID of duel target.
    pGUIDVendor = 0x00BFA3E8,       // GUID of current vendor window.
    pGUIDQuestGiver = 0x00C0D650,   // GUID of current quest giver.
    pGUIDGossip = 0x00C016F0,         // GUID of current gossip
```

Some of these might have been presented before, I just copied those from my list of addresses.

----------


## Kaev

> IDC script for function rename according to FearAndLawyering dump.


Does anyone have this and could upload it?

----------


## tutrakan

(WOW script names in IDA)Do this thread helps you?

----------


## DarkLinux

Warmane Warden Dump


```
Address 0040100A, Size : 6
Address 00465685, Size : 5
Address 0046568B, Size : 5
Address 00467781, Size : 10
Address 00468D24, Size : 7
Address 004D8B06, Size : 8
Address 004DAE65, Size : 8
Address 004E31CE, Size : 5
Address 0050599F, Size : 5
Address 00509DD0, Size : 12
Address 0050A288, Size : 9
Address 0050D170, Size : 12
Address 0050D2B7, Size : 7
Address 005191C0, Size : 2
Address 005191C0, Size : 20
Address 005191D2, Size : 7
Address 005191D4, Size : 19
Address 005191E7, Size : 18
Address 005191F9, Size : 16
Address 00519209, Size : 17
Address 0051921A, Size : 17
Address 0051922B, Size : 18
Address 0051923D, Size : 17
Address 0052ABDC, Size : 5
Address 0052B25B, Size : 10
Address 00564DC9, Size : 16
Address 00564E6E, Size : 12
Address 006E90F0, Size : 6
Address 0071B810, Size : 10
Address 0072B52C, Size : 7
Address 0075E439, Size : 2
Address 00761970, Size : 11
Address 0077F1E8, Size : 5
Address 007A50CF, Size : 6
Address 007A52EC, Size : 2
Address 007AE7EA, Size : 2
Address 0080D059, Size : 16
Address 0081922E, Size : 5
Address 008773F0, Size : 5
Address 00987255, Size : 9
Address 00988433, Size : 5
Address 00989696, Size : 6
Address 0098C00C, Size : 12
Address 00A32F74, Size : 8
Address 00A37F0C, Size : 8
Address 00AA33DC, Size : 8
```

----------


## macintelk

Dark, do you have a clue what might be the check at 0081922E ?

and how to test it ?



```
.text:00819210 ; Attributes: bp-based frame
.text:00819210
.text:00819210 sub_819210      proc near               ; CODE XREF: sub_4DD490+30p
.text:00819210                                         ; sub_510B30+35p ...
.text:00819210
.text:00819210 var_4           = dword ptr -4
.text:00819210 arg_0           = dword ptr  8
.text:00819210 arg_4           = dword ptr  0Ch
.text:00819210 arg_8           = dword ptr  10h
.text:00819210
.text:00819210                 push    ebp
.text:00819211                 mov     ebp, esp
.text:00819213                 push    ecx
.text:00819214                 add     dword_D413A0, 1
.text:0081921B                 mov     eax, dword_D4139C
.text:00819220                 mov     [ebp+var_4], eax
.text:00819223                 jz      short loc_819237
.text:00819225                 cmp     dword_D413A4, 0
.text:0081922C                 jnz     short loc_819237
.text:0081922E                mov     ecx, [ebp+arg_8]
.text:00819231                 mov     dword_D4139C, ecx
.text:00819237
.text:00819237 loc_819237:                             ; CODE XREF: sub_819210+13j
.text:00819237                                         ; sub_819210+1Cj
.text:00819237                 push    ebx
.text:00819238                 push    esi
.text:00819239                 push    edi
.text:0081923A                 mov     edi, [ebp+arg_0]
.text:0081923D                 push    edi
.text:0081923E                 call    sub_76EE30
```

----------


## danwins

use a debugger? and breakpoint @ 0081922E?



```
.text:00819210                   FrameScript__Execute proc near          ; CODE XREF: Lua_RunScript+30p
.text:00819210                                                           ; Lua_RunScript_0+35p ...
.text:00819210
.text:00819210                   var_4           = dword ptr -4
.text:00819210                   arg_0           = dword ptr  8
.text:00819210                   arg_4           = dword ptr  0Ch
.text:00819210                   arg_8           = dword ptr  10h
.text:00819210
.text:00819210 55                                push    ebp
.text:00819211 8B EC                             mov     ebp, esp
.text:00819213 51                                push    ecx
.text:00819214 83 05 A0 13 D4 00+                add     dword_D413A0, 1
.text:0081921B A1 9C 13 D4 00                    mov     eax, dword_D4139C
.text:00819220 89 45 FC                          mov     [ebp+var_4], eax
.text:00819223 74 12                             jz      short loc_819237
.text:00819225 83 3D A4 13 D4 00+                cmp     dword_D413A4, 0
.text:0081922C 75 09                             jnz     short loc_819237
.text:0081922E 8B 4D 10                          mov     ecx, [ebp+arg_8]
.text:00819231 89 0D 9C 13 D4 00                 mov     dword_D4139C, ecx
.text:00819237
.text:00819237                   loc_819237:                             ; CODE XREF: FrameScript__Execute+13j
.text:00819237                                                           ; FrameScript__Execute+1Cj
.text:00819237 53                                push    ebx
.text:00819238 56                                push    esi
.text:00819239 57                                push    edi
.text:0081923A 8B 7D 08                          mov     edi, [ebp+arg_0]
.text:0081923D 57                                push    edi
.text:0081923E E8 ED 5B F5 FF                    call    SStrLen
```

whatever its grabbing is getting stored in 0xD4139C which is xrefed here with some string information:



```
.text:00404D86 8B 15 9C 13 D4 00                 mov     edx, dword_D4139C
.text:00404D8C 52                                push    edx
.text:00404D8D 68 C8 22 9E 00                    push    offset aCurrentAddonS ; "Current Addon: %s\n"
.text:00404D92 8D 85 00 FC FF FF                 lea     eax, [ebp+var_400]
.text:00404D98 68 00 04 00 00                    push    400h            ; a2
.text:00404D9D 50                                push    eax             ; a1
.text:00404D9E E8 CD A2 36 00                    call    SStrPrintf
```

so my best guess with no debugger is that its a string buffer with addon info.

----------


## tutrakan

> Dark, do you have a clue what might be the check at 0081922E ?
> 
> and how to test it ?
> ...


While i'm not Dark, i wanted to notice that the instruction at 0081922E is not a check, but a mov

```
.text:00819210                         ; int __cdecl FrameScript::Execute(const char *script, const char *scriptname, bool tainted)
.text:00819210                         FrameScript__Execute proc near          ; CODE XREF: Lua_RunScript+30↑p
.text:00819210                                                                 ; Lua_RunScript_0+35↑p
.text:00819210                                                                 ; FrameXML_ProcessFile+302↑p
.text:00819210                                                                 ; FrameScript_Initialize+176↓p
.text:00819210                                                                 ; 0FFB0016↓p
.text:00819210                                                                 ; 123D0016↓p
.text:00819210                                                                 ; 13F20016↓p
.text:00819210                                                                 ; 13F30016↓p
.text:00819210
.text:00819210                         var_4= dword ptr -4
.text:00819210                         script= dword ptr  8
.text:00819210                         scriptname= dword ptr  0Ch
.text:00819210                         tainted= dword ptr  10h
.text:00819210
.text:00819210 55                      push    ebp
.text:00819211 8B EC                   mov     ebp, esp
.text:00819213 51                      push    ecx
.text:00819214 83 05 A0 13 D4 00 01    add     lua_taintexpected, 1
.text:0081921B A1 9C 13 D4 00          mov     eax, lua_tainted
.text:00819220 89 45 FC                mov     [ebp+var_4], eax
.text:00819223 74 12                   jz      short loc_819237
.text:00819225 83 3D A4 13 D4 00 00    cmp     lua_taintedclosure, 0
.text:0081922C 75 09                   jnz     short loc_819237
.text:0081922E 8B 4D 10                mov     ecx, [ebp+tainted]
.text:00819231 89 0D 9C 13 D4 00       mov     lua_tainted, ecx
```

Edit: I see now - you talk about warden MEM_CHECK (i confused it with asm instruction comparison).

----------


## DarkLinux

I'm guessing its related to,

Warden Private Server Script




> if(issecure())then SendAddonMessage('B7da',"teFz",'WHISPER','l0l')else SendAddonMessage('B7da',"Vgp8",'WHISPER','l0l')end


Some type of lua unlocker I think.

----------


## macintelk

you guys are amazing- tks

made some research and found WardenAnalysis here Home * FKilic/WardenAnalysis Wiki * GitHub

and in this case this function



```
int __cdecl FrameScript_Execute(const char *a1, const char *a2, const char *a3)
{
  bool luataintexpected; // [email protected]
  int luatainted; // [email protected]
  int v5; // eax[email protected]
  int result; // [email protected]
  int CVarContext; // [sp+Ch] [bp-4h]@1

  luataintexpected = lua_taintexpected++ == -1;
  luatainted = lua_tainted;
  CVarContext = s_context;
  if ( !luataintexpected && !lua_taintedclosure )
  {
    // The next line is protected by warden
    lua_tainted = (int)a3;
    if ( a3 )
    {
      if ( !lua_firstTaint )
      {
        lua_firstTaint = (int)a3;
        if ( lua_getstack(s_context, 0, &lua_firstTaintInfo) )
          lua_getinfo(CVarContext, "Snl", &lua_firstTaintInfo);
      }
    }
  }
  v5 = sub_A60B60((int)a1);
  result = FrameScript_ExecuteBuffer(a1, v5, a2, 0, 0, 0);
  if ( lua_taintexpected )
  {
    if ( !lua_taintedclosure )
    {
      lua_tainted = luatainted;
      if ( luatainted )
      {
        if ( !lua_firstTaint )
        {
          lua_firstTaint = luatainted;
          result = lua_getstack(CVarContext, 0, &lua_firstTaintInfo);
          if ( result )
            result = lua_getinfo(CVarContext, "Snl", &lua_firstTaintInfo);
        }
      }
    }
  }
  --lua_taintexpected;
  if ( lua_taintexpected <= 0 )
  {
    lua_taintexpected = 0;
    lua_firstTaint = 0;
  }
  return result;
}
```

hope it helps others - btw a warden analysis thread is a great idea

----------


## Icesythe7

anyone know the function that is called to update your visual gear when you equip a piece? ie "0073E410	CGUnit_C__UpdateDisplayInfo" is called by wow whenever your model changes (should be called updatemodelinfo imo) but its not called by wow when u equip a piece of gear, while you can use this to morph your gear just fine I'd like to try to use the actual function wow uses to "UpdateGearInfo" and was just curious if anyone had stumbled upon this before i dig into it myself.

----------


## jjlynn27

Old thread. 
But if anyone knows offsets for 3.3.5 for 

IsUsableAction

and

IsUsableActionNoMana 

it would be very much appreciated.

----------


## Alex__

> Old thread. 
> But if anyone knows offsets for 3.3.5 for 
> 
> IsUsableAction
> 
> and
> 
> IsUsableActionNoMana 
> 
> it would be very much appreciated.


It's Lua API. Just search for these strings.
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/wor...ple-stuff.html ([Tutorial] How to find simple stuff)

----------


## jjlynn27

Thanks Alex, appreciated.

Thanks to Alex I found offsets that I needed myself. 

Here they are if anyone else needs them. 



```
IsUsableAction = 0x81DED8,
IsUsableActionNoMana = 0x81DC98,
```

----------


## Cooldude

do these offsets work for Warmane? 3.3.5a I tried getting player_XP from the posted dump on the first page : wow.exe + 0x00AC66D8 offset 0x9E8

Just returns random numbers in that memory address.

----------


## krustx

> do these offsets work for Warmane? 3.3.5a I tried getting player_XP from the posted dump on the first page : wow.exe + 0x00AC66D8 offset 0x9E8
> 
> Just returns random numbers in that memory address.



if you are internal, call lua function UnitXP('player')  or call the the function directly in game thread:


```
auto get_exp(){
    auto func = reinterpret_cast<int ( __fastcall *)(wow_object* obj) >(0x0060a5d0);
    return func(get_local_player());
}
```


if you are external, reverse code at 0x0060a5d0:


```
0060a5f0        MOV        EP, dword ptr [ESI + 0x1008]
0060a5f6        MOV        EP, dword ptr [EP + 0x798]
```

where esi is the pointer to local player: 


```
auto get_exp2(){
    auto lp_addr = (uint32_t)get_local_player();
    auto ptr1 = (uint32_t*)(lp_addr + 0x1008);
    auto ptr2 = (uint32_t*)(*ptr1 + 0x798);
    return *ptr2;
}
```

----------


## Borg333

Can anyone help with unit size offset? I mean, we have offset 0x854, ok we can correct do TraceLine
Now i want to have correct distance to cast spell.
f.e. Fireball cast distance is 30 yards, in fact we can cast from 33 yards (1.5 player size +1.5 target size + 30 Fireball cast distance)
----------------------
got it. UNIT_FIELD_COMBATREACH = 0x42 -> ReadFloat(UnitFieldsAddress + Offsets.Unit.UNIT_FIELD_COMBATREACH);

----------

